# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Ortodoksia e Kishes

## marcus1

KAPITULLI I 
HYRJE
Lexim nga Shkrimi: Zbulesa 13; 22:7, 18-19
Shkrimet e apostullit Gjon, si letrat ashtu edhe Ungjilli i tij, ishin gjithmonë të fundit në llojin e tyre. Sigurisht që Zbulesa është libri i fundit i Biblës. Ungjijtë sipas Mateut, Markut dhe Lukës u shkruan në lidhje me jetën e Zotit Jezus në tokë, ndërsa Ungjilli i Gjonit flet për "Atë që zbriti nga qielli, pra, Birin e njeriut që është në qiell (3:13). Gjoni shkroi në kohën që gnostikët po ngatërronin Fjalën e Perëndisë; shkrimet e tyre e çojnë njeriun në qiell për ta parë veprën e përjetshme të Perëndisë atje. Gjoni na nxjerr nga bota njerëzore që të marrim plotësisht Birin e Perëndisë. Çfarë ai ka shkruar dallohet nga cilësia e veçantë e kthimit që na bën pas në fillim. Ungjilli i Gjonit na tregon se Krishti ishte që në fillim; Letrat e Gjonit flasin për Fjalën e Jetës, e cila ishte që nga fillimi; dhe Zbulesa na çon në të ardhmen e përjetësisë. Ungjilli i Gjonit na tregon Birin e Perëndisë i cili erdhi në mish  Ai jetoi mes nesh, por bota nuk e njohu, duke menduar se Ai ishte thjesht Jezusi nga Nazareti. Prandaj Gjoni na tregon se ky Jezus që ishte në mish, ishte që nga fillimi. Kjo është e vërteta pas dukjes. E njëjta gjë thuhet edhe në Letrat e Gjonit. Personi i Tij është Biri i Perëndisë, dhe shërbesa e Tij është Krishti. Por bota nuk e njohu Birin e Perëndisë; ajo nuk njohu dot as Krishtin. Ndaj në Letrat e Gjonit flitet në mënyrë të veçantë për këto dy çështje, duke na kthyer në ngjarjet që zhvillohen prapa skenës në fillim. Bota ishte në rrëmujë të vërtetë dhe Cezari në ditët e tij më të egra në kohën kur Gjoni shkroi Zbulesën. Ndaj Gjoni na çon në gjendjen prapa skenës të së ardhmes për të na bërë të ditur se si e sheh Zoti gjendjen e kësaj bote. Sidoqoftë, në Zbulesë shohim jo vetëm gjendjen e botës, por edhe atë të kishës. Zbulesa na tregon gjithashtu çfarë i pëlqen Zotit, çfarë Ai dënon dhe cila është rruga e Zotit për kishën atëherë kur dukja e saj është jashtëzakonisht e pështjelluar. Dukja e kishës ka marrë shumë pamje përgjatë historisë, por cila rrugë, cila gjendje është sipas pëlqimit të Perëndisë? Ky pëlqim prapa asaj që duket na tregohet nga Gjoni.
Në Bibël janë dy grupe me nga shtatë Letra. Perëndia përdori Palin për të shkruar grupin e parë  Romakëve, 1 dhe 2 e Korintasve, Galatasve, Efesianëve, Filipianëve, Kolosianëve dhe 1 dhe 2 e Thesalonikasve; dhe Zoti përdori Gjonin për të shkruar grupin e dytë. Shtatë Letrat e para flasin për kishën në kohë të gjendjes normale; të dytat flasin për kishat në kohë parregullsie. Tre Ungjijtë sipas Mateut, Markut dhe Lukës janë për një të kuptuar të zakonshëm, e ndihmojnë njeriun të njohë Perëndinë, por Ungjilli sipas Gjonit është reagimi i Perëndisë ndaj paqartësisë së njeriut; ja përse aty flitet shpesh për të vërtetën dhe hirin. Edhe Letrat e Gjonit ishin reagimi i Perëndisë ndaj parregullsive; ja përse aty flitet më dendur për dritë dhe dashuri. Në Zbulesën 2 dhe 3 Zoti merret me gjendjet jonormale të kishave. Shtatë Letrat e para të Palit trajtojnë jetën normale të kishës. Më vonë kisha nuk ishte më normale; ndaj Gjoni shkroi shtatë letrat e fundit te Zbulesa. Shtatë Letrat e para përmbajnë të vërtetën që kisha duhet të dijë; shtatë letrat e fundit tregojnë rrugën që kisha duhet të marrë. Nëse dikush sot me të vërtetë kërkon të ecë në rrugën e Perëndisë, duhet të lexojë Zbulesën 2 dhe 3. Sot kisha ka probleme; ndaj Zbulesa na tregon çfarë duhet të bëjmë. Nëse nuk po kërkon rrugën e Zbulesës, nuk e di si mund të jesh i krishterë. 
Për më tepër, shtatë Letrat e para u shkruan para orës së fundit, ndërkohë që shtatë letrat e fundit u shkruan gjatë ose pas orës së fundit. Letra e parë e Gjonit 2:18 na tregon një tjetër kohë, orën e fundit. "Fëmijë, është ora e fundit. Dhe, sikurse e dëgjuat, antikrishti duhet të vijë, dhe tani janë shfaqur shume antikrishtë; prej nga e dimë se është ora e fundit." Nëse të krishterët shohin vetëm dritën në Letrat e para, ata nuk e njohin vullnetin e Perëndisë në orën e fundit.
Tre njerëz në Bibël kishin shërbesa të jashtëzakonshme: Pjetri, Gjoni dhe Pali. Letra e dytë e Pjetrit ishte libri i fundit i shkruar prej tij. Në këtë Letër Pjetri ngre çështjen e braktisjes së besimit. Letra e dytë e Palit drejtuar Timoteut është libri i fundit i shkruar prej tij. Në vargun 2, kapitulli 2, thuhet: "Dhe ato që dëgjove nga unë përpara shumë dëshmitarëve, jepua njerëzve besnikë, që të jenë të aftë të mësojnë edhe të tjerë." E para Timoteut 3:15 na tregon se kisha është shtëpia e Perëndisë, shtylla dhe mbështetja e së vërtetës, por tek 2 Timoteut 2:20, Pali thotë: "Në një shtëpi të madhe nuk ka vetëm enë prej ari dhe argjendi, por edhe prej druri dhe balte." Çështja është nëse njeriu do e pastrojë veten nga enët e çnderimit për tu dhënë pas drejtësisë, besimit, dashurisë dhe paqes bashkë me ata që e thërrasin në ndihmë Zotin me zemër të pastër. (v. 21-22). Letrat e Gjonit u shkruan prej Gjonit si librat e tij të fundit. Ai tha se antikrishtët tashmë kanë ardhur dhe se ne duhet të mbajmë Fjalën e Perëndisë. (1 Gjonit 2:18, 24; 4:3). Ndiej detyrën e të bërit të qartë këtë çështje. Po të flasim në mënyrë të përgjithshme, koha nga fillimi i kishës deri tani është një epokë  epoka e kishës. Por gjërat nuk janë kaq të thjeshta. Normalja dhe jonormalja duhen ndarë. Pamja e kishës sot është e mjerë  nëse nuk e kemi kuptuar këtë fakt, nuk kemi pse ta lexojmë Zbulesën. Shtatë Letrat e para (ato të shkruara nga Pali) merren me normalen. Por gjendja sot është jonormale. Çduhet të bëjmë atëherë?

vazhdon...

Eshte e veretete qe rremuja ne toke nuk prek realitetin frymeror. Realiteti frymeror i Perendise qendron akoma. Por kisha ne pamjen e saj te jashtme eshte e ngaterruar. Kisha Romake Katolike deklaron se ajo eshte Trupi i Krishtit. Sipas nje studimi te bere ne vitin 1914 persa i perket Protestantizmit, ndodheshin me shume se 15000 denominacione me nje organizim te forte, pa marre parasysh grupe te shperndara, secila duke deklaruar se jane Trupi i Krishtit. Kjo gje ka filluar para se Gjoni, Pali dhe Pjetri te vdisnin. Pali i shkroi Timoteut: Te gjithe ata qe jane ne Azi me kthyen krahet (2Tim. 1:15). Pra akoma edhe kisha e Efesit bente pjese ne ata qe e kishin braktisur Palin.  Ne kete lloj gjendje, femijet e Perendise duhet te kerkojne nje gje; si duhet ne te ndjekim dhe ti sherbejme Zotit? Cfare duhet te bejme? Kur paraqitja e kishes eshte e shkrete, ne duhet te pyesim, Cfare duhet te bejme? Zbulesa 2 dhe 3 na jep ne nje menyre te cilen duhet te ndjekim. Nese me te vertete po kerkojme vullnetin e Perendise, Zbulesa 2 dhe 3 na tregon cfare duhet te bejme.

Gjeja e pare qe duhet te dime kur lexojme zbulesen eshte se cfare lloj libri eshte ai. Te gjithe e dine se ai liber eshte nje liber profecish, por nese pyesim nese shtate kishat jane profetike, asnje nuk do guxoje te na pergjigjet. Kapitujt nje deri njezet e dy na tregojne se karakteristika kryesore e Zbuleses eshte se Zbulesa eshte nje liber profecie nga natyra. Nuk jane profetike vetem shtate vulat, shtate trumpetat apo shtate shishet, por edhe shtate letrat jane profetike. Ky eshte nje liber profecie. Kjo eshte arsyja qe asnje nuk guxon te shtoje dicka ne te, dhe asnje nuk eshte lejuar qe te heqe dicka nga ky liber. Perderisa pra eshte nje liber profecie, ne duhet ta trajtojme si profeci dhe te zbulojme permbushjet e profecise. Natyra e librit te Zbuleses meqe eshte profetike, ne duhet te dime se kjo profeci do permbushet.  Ne kohen qe eshte shkruar ky liber, ndodheshin me shume se shtate kisha ne Azi. Perse atehere Gjoni flet vetem per ato shtate kisha? Kur ai ishte ne Patmos, ai pa vetem keto shtate kisha sepse keto te shtate perfaqesojne te gjithe te tjerat. Perendia zgjodhi shtate kisha te cilat kishin karakteristika  ngjashmerie reciproke dhe vendosi profecine ne to.

vazhdon...

Ne toke jane shtate kisha; ne qiell jane vetem shtate shandane. Ketu kemi nje problem. Per cdo kishe ne toke, ndodhet nje shandan ne qiell. Ceshtja eshte se Gjoni pa vetem shtate shandane ne qiell. Atehere, vetem shtate kisha jane ne toke? Nese eshte keshtu, duket se kisha ne Cungking nuk ben pjese, dhe as kisha ne Nanking po ashtu. Cfare duhet te bejme? Prandaj edhe ne duhet te mos harrojme se kjo eshte nje profeci. Perderi sa eshte profeci, vetem shtate kisha ishin zgjedhur. Keto shtate kisha jane perfaqesues te te gjithe kishave te tjera; ketu nuk kemi nje numer tete per tu perfaqesuar. Sigurisht qe jane me shume se shtate kisha ne toke, por keto shtate kisha jane zgjedhur si perfqesuese te te gjithe kishave. Jane vetem shtate shandane ne qiell, sepse historia e shtate kishave perben historine e plote te kishes.

Duhet ti japim nje vemendje te vecante fjales ne kapitullin e pare: Lum ai qe lexon dhe lum ata qe degjojne fjalet e kesaj profecie dhe qe ruajne ato qe jane shkruar ne te. Zbulesa 22:7 gjithashtu thote, Lume ai qe ruan fjalet e profecise se ketij libri. Ne mund te themi se kjo profeci eshte urdheresa e Perendise. Ky eshte nje liber per praktike, jo per studim. Profecia ketu ndryshon nga profecite e tjera; kjo profeci eshte qe njerezit ta mbajne. Ketu ka nje princip te perbashket midis Gjonit dhe neve, e cila eshte se ne duhet ta mbajme kete profeci, nga filimi deri ne fund. Si mund ta kuptojne Zbulesen ata qe nuk duan ta mbajne ate? Si mund te kuptojne ata shtate kishat?

vazhdon...

Duke lexuar Zbulesen 2 dhe 3, nuk duhet te shohim se kjo eshte vetem nje profeci qe ne duhet ta mbajme, por edhe qe Zoti eshte nje Zot i gjykimit. Gjysma e pare e Zbuleses 1 eshte parathenja e te gjithe librit te Zbuleses; gjysma e fundit eshte parathenja e kapitullit 2 dhe 3. Keta dy kapituj fillojne me zbulesen e Zotit Jezus. Ne 1: 13 ne shohim Zotin te veshur me nje petk te gjate deri te kembet. Prifterinjte vishnin rroba te gjata; ketu ne shohim se Krishti eshte Prifti me i Larte. Shandani eshte ne Vendin e Shenjte, drita e te cilit nuk do fiket. Drita e tij ndricon dite dhe nate; prandaj edhe prifti duhet te kujdeset  per te dhe te shtoje vaj ne te qe ndodhet ne Vendin e Shenjte. Zoti Jezus eshte Prifti me i Larte i cili ecen midis shtate kishave per te pare cila llampe eshte e ndricuar dhe cila jo. Ndreqja eshte gjykimi, sepse gjykimi fillon ne shtepine e Zotit. Krishti ecen ne mes te kishave duke bere punen gjykuese dhe gjykimi i sotem eshte pare nga perjetesia.

Gjoni ishte njeri nga me te afermit e Zotit, sepse ishte ai qe u mbeshtet ne gjoksin e Zotit (Gjoni 21:20, 24). Biri ndodhet ne gjirin e Atit, dhe gjoni ishte ne gjirin e birit. Megjithate, diten qe ai pa Zotin, ai ra ne kembet e Tij si i vdekur, sepse Ai eshte Gjykimi. Por gjykimi ketu eshte gjykimi i nje prifti, pasi ne te ben pjese perkujdesja. Ne ate dite do behet gjykimi i plote. Secili nga bijte e Perendise do te takoje nje dite shenjterine dhe temerrshmerine e Zotit; atehere ata nuk do arsyetojne me. Drita largon cdo lloj arsyetimi-ajo jo vetem ndricon, por edhe vret. Ndricimi ne cdo pjese te Bibles vret jeten natyrore te njeriut. Njeriu mund te kete shume arsyetime, por perpara Zotit te gjitha ata largohen. Te gjithe njerezit do bien si te vdekur ne toke ashtu sic i ndodhi edhe Gjonit. Sa me larg te jete nje person nga zoti, aq me i madh eshte edhe besimi ne veten e tij; por eshte e pamundur per te te mbaje driten e Perendise. Ne duhet te perballohemi nga Perendia te pakten nje here.

Pjesa e pare e cdo letre na tregon se cili eshte Zoti, dhe fjala qe ndjek eshte e bazuar ne zbulesen e Zotit. Ai qe nuk e njeh Zotin nuk mund te shohe kishen. Kisha eshte vazhdimi i kryqit; eshte e pamundur qe te njohesh kryqin dhe te mos njohesh vazhdimesine e tij.

Keto shtate letra fillojne me Zotin dhe mbarojne me fituesit. Cilet jane fituesit? Cfare jane fituesit? A jane ata persona speciale, ata qe jane mbi nivelin e zakonshem? Ne Bibel kuptimi i fituesve eshte se ata jane te zakonshem, normale. Ata qe nuk jane jonormale gjate nje periudhe anomalie jane fituesit. Shumica e njerezve jane poshte ketij niveli. Fituesit nuk jane mbi kete nivel, por ne kete nivel. Perendia therret fituesit ne ditet e sotme qe te ngrihen dhe te ecin sipas modelit normal qe ishte ne fillim. Vullneti i Perendise nuk ndryshon asnjehere; ky vullnet eshte si nje vije e drejte. Sot njerezit bien, deshtojne dhe vazhdisht shkojne tejposhte; por fituesit riperterihen ne vullnetin e Perendise.

Ketu ne shohim dy ceshtje te tjera: Se pari, kisha eshte shandani i arte, dhe Zoti ecen ne mes te shandaneve; se dyti, Zoti mban shate yjet ne doren e Tij te djathte, qe jane engjejt e shtate kishave.

Te gjitha llojet e metaleve ne Bibel kane nje kuptim: hekuri simbolizon pushtet politik,  bronxi simbolizon gjykim, argjendi simbolizon shpengim, dhe ari simbolizon lavdine e Perendise. Lavdia e Perendise eshte dicka qe asnje nuk e njeh apo e kupton. Megjithese eshte e veshtire te kuptosh shenjterine e Perendise, ne mund ta kuptojme ate. Drejtesia e Perendise gjithashtu mund te kutpohet. Por lavdia e Perendise nuk eshte njohur asnjehere, sepse eshte nje karakteristike qe i perket ne menyren me unike Perendise. Kisha eshte bere nga ar. Njerezit ne kishe jane te lindur nga Perendia, jo nga gjaku, jo nga vullneti i mishit, jo nga vullneti i njeriut. Kisha nuk ka absolutisht asgje ne lidhje me njeriun. Disa pyesin se cfare eshte puna e drurit, barit apo e kashtes. Druri, bari dhe kashta jane vepra te mishit. Puna e arit, argjendit dhe gureve te cmuar eshte ajo qe eshte plotesisht nga Perendia. 

Keto shtate letra ju drejtuan engjejve te shtate kishave, duke ndryshuar nga shtate letrat shruar nga Pali. Pali u shkroi kishave, megjithese ne shohim se ishin te gjithe te shenjtit, mbikeqyresit, dhjaket, sidomos ne librin e Filipianeve. Ketu, letrat u drejtohen engjejve te shtate kishave, jo direkt kishave. Megjithate, ato ishin fjalet e folura nga Fryma e Shenjte drejtuar kishave. Shtate yjet jane engjejt e shtate kishave. Fjala engjell ne Greqisht eshte angelos. Kjo fjale perfaqeson dike qe eshte lajmetar. Shume njerez, pasi kane lexuar Zbulesen 2 dhe 3, jane perpjekur te gjejne ngjashmeri midis shtate letrave te fundit dhe shtate letrave te para dhe kane futur te gjithe menyrat e shpjegimeve te gabuara persa i perket lajmetareve. Kush eshte ky lajmetar? Lajmetari per te cilin flitet ketu eshte ne numrin njejes, letrat ju drejtuan nje lajmetari. Megjithate ky numer njejes ka natyre kolektive; prandaj edhe ne fund te cdo letre thirrja u behet fituesve ne shumes. Ky lajmetar eshte nje lajmetar korporativ e cili mund te perfaqesoje nje minoritet ne te gjithe kishen. Ne kete pike menyra e Perendise eshte e ndryshme. Ne fillim, kisha qendronte para Zotit; tani lajmetari qendron perpara Zotit. Drita e lambes eshte me e ulet nga drita e yllit. Zoti ka zgjedhur driten e pashuar te yllit dhe ka thene se ky yll eshte lajmetari. Ky yll ndodhet ne doren e Zotit. Sot nje grup njerezish eshte nje lajmetar ne syte e Zotit; keshtu, natyra e kishes sot eshte e besuar ne ta. Kur nje kishe ka nje problem perpara Zotit ne paraqitjen e saj te jashtme, Zoti sheh nje grup njerezish  nje lajmetar  i cili mund te jete perfaqesues i kishes. Ne fillim, perfaqesuesit e kishes ishin pleqte me pozicion dhe ofiq; tani pergjegjesia e perfaqesimit te kishes i eshte dhene lajmetarit frymeror. Ky lajmetar nuk eshte me doemos pleqte apo dhjaket. Ata qe mund te perfaqesojne kishen kane pergjegjesi te dhene atyre nga Perendia. Sot nuk eshte nje ceshtje pozicioni apo ofiqi, por te pasurit autoritet real frymeror perpara Perendise  personave te tille Perendia u jep pergjegjesine.

Zbulesa u eshte shkruar sklleverve te Perendise. Dhe si te tille, nese ti nuk je nje skllav, nuk do mund ta kuptosh ate. Ai qe nuk eshte blere me gjakun dhe nuk eshte detyruar nga dashuria te behet nje skllav, nuk mund te kutpoje Zbulesen.

Gjoni shkroi Zbulesen ne 95 ose 96 pas Krishtit, ne kohen qe Domitiani ishte Qezar ne Rome. Nga te dymbedhjetet Gjoni ishte i fundit qe vdiq, prandaj edhe kisha e apostujve mbaroi me Gjonin. Kur Gjoni po shkruante, shtate letrat ishin profetike. Sot kur ne lexojme shtate letrat, duhet gjithashtu ti konsiderojme si profeci. Megjithate, ndersa i konsiderojme sot ato, duket se ato jane bere histori. Gjoni shihte perpara ndersa ne shohim prapa. 

Tani do shohim te shtate kishat ne shtate letrat nje nga nje.

----------


## marcus1

*KAPITULLI II*

*KISHA NË EFES*

Lexim nga Shkrimi: Zbulesa 2:1-7

Kisha në Efes është profetike në lidhje me gjendjen e fazës së parë të kishës pas apostujve. Epoka apostolike ishte para vitit 96 pas Krishtit. Pas kësaj periudhe duket se mbaron epoka apostolike dhe dalëngadalë filluan të futen shumë elementë të gabuar. Përderisa Zbulesa është një libër profecie, edhe emrat aty janë profetikë. Efes në greqisht do të thotë e dëshirueshme. Kisha që pasoi periudhën apostolike ishte ende e dëshirueshme.

"Unë i njoh veprat e tua, mundin tënd dhe durimin tënd" (Zbu. 2:2a). Përemri të tuat në Zbulesën 2 dhe 3 është në numrin njëjës. Ndër shtatë kishat, pesë prej tyre qortohen, njëra as qortohet e as lavdërohet, dhe vetëm njëra merr lavdërim. Efesi është ndër kishat që qortohen. Por, së pari Zoti i tregon lajmëtarit të Efesit mbi realitetin frymëror. Disa mendojnë se Zoti kërkon të thotë diçka të mirë para se të qortojë, në mënyrë që i qortuari të mos ndihet keq, a thua se Zoti përdor diplomaci. Por Zoti nuk vepron kështu. Përkundrazi, Ai vë në dukje realitetin frymëror të kishës. Është diçka që quhet realitet frymëror dhe që ekziston pavarësisht rrethanave të jashtme. Edhe pse izraelitët ishin pa vlerë në sytë e njerëzve, Zoti kumtoi nëpërmjet Balaamit se Ai nuk ka vërejtur paudhësi te Jakobi. (Num. 23:21). Jo se Zoti nuk shikon, përkundrazi, Ai shikon, por nuk vë re asgjë të gabuar. Nuk është çështja se sytë e Perëndisë shohin më mirë se tanët, por se Perëndia sheh realitetin frymëror.

Nuk është e vështirë të vëmë re se gjendja e kishës sot është e mjerueshme. Ndonjëherë mendojmë se edhe ndonjë vëlla apo motër është po aq i mjerë. Por, nëse janë të ndriçuar nga Perëndia, bijtë e Perëndisë do kuptojnë se dobësitë dhe dështimet e tyre të panumërta janë të rreme. Nëse realiteti frymëror është i vërtetë, atëherë këto janë të gjitha të rreme. *Mendoni një fëmijë të vogël i cili vrapon nëpër rrugë dhe kethehet i mbuluar me baltë. Edhe pse i ndotur kur hyn në shtëpi, unë them se ai është i pastër dhe i bukur. E vërtetë që e ka trupin të bërë krejt pis, por ndotja që ka nuk vjen prej tij. Sapo të lahet, ai do bëhet përsëri i pastër. Çdo bir i Perëndisë duhet të shohë se është i mirë edhe para se të pastrohet. Ndotja është e rreme, realiteti i tij është i mirë. Kisha sot nuk duket aq e lavdishme sa thotë Perëndia, por kisha sot është e lavdishme. Nëse ke zbulesë frymërore, do mund ta shohësh kishën të mirë, edhe pse nuk është e pastruar. Dhe për këtë arsye mund edhe ta falenderosh Zotin vazhdimisht për kishën. Sot kisha është e lavdishme, pa njolla apo rrudha apo ndonjë gjë tjetër të tillë (Ef. 5:25-27). Asnjë njollë do të thotë e pamëkatë, dhe asnjë rrudhë do të thotë që ska të plakur, gjithmonë e freskët para Perëndisë. Perëndia thotë se kisha në Efes është e mirë; është i mirë realiteti i saj frymëror.*

"Dhe ti i vure në provë ata që pretendojnë se janë apostuj dhe nuk janë dhe i gjete gënjeshtarë" (Zbu. 2:2b). Zoti thotë diçka rreth të provuarit të apostujve, që vërteton se edhe pas periudhës apostolike ka pasur ende apostuj në kishë. Nëse do të kishin qenë vetëm dymbëdhjetë apostuj, atëherë gjithçka do të mund të pyesnin do të ishte nëse ishte apo nuk ishte Gjoni apostulli i shpallur. Nëse ai nuk ishte Gjoni, atëherë ai nuk do ishte një apostull, sepse në atë kohë të njëmbëdhjetë apostujt e tjerë kishin vdekur dhe kish mbetur vetëm Gjoni. Nevoja që apostujt të provoheshin, vërteton se kishte ende apostuj të tjerë pas dymbëdhjetë apostujve. 

"Por kam diçka kundër teje, sepse dashurinë tënde të parën e le" (v. 4). Fjala e parë në greqisht është proten. I referohet jo vetëm parësisë në kohë, por edhe në natyrë. Tek Luka 15, ati i jep birit plangprishës veshjen më të mirë; fjala më të mirë është gjithashtu proten në greqisht. 

"Në mos do të vij së shpejti te ti dhe do ta luaj shandanin tënd nga vendi i vet, nëse nuk pendohesh" (Rev. 2:5b). Kishat në Zbulesën 2 dhe 3 janë jo vetëm kisha në profeci, por gjithashtu kisha që faktikisht ndodheshin në shtatë lokalitete të Azise. Historia na tregon qartë se për më shumë se një mijë vjet në Efes nuk ka pasur kishë. Shandani është hequr; edhe dukja e saj është hequr. Tani ka kisha në Korint, Romë, e kështu me radhë, por jo më në Efes. Meqënëse Efesi nuk u pendua, shandani u hoq. 

"Por ti ke këtë, që i urren veprat e Nikolaitëve, që i urrej edhe unë" (v. 6). Nikolaitët nuk mund të gjenden në historinë e kishës. Meqënëse Zbulesa është një libër profecie, duhet të kërkojmë të gjejmë kuptimin e fjalës. Nikolait në greqisht përbëhet nga dy fjalë. Nikao do të thotë "dal fitimtar" ose "mbi të tjerët." Laos do të thotë "njerëz të zakonshëm," "njerëz jofetarë," ose "popull, milet." Kështu që nikolait do të thotë "të dalësh mbi njerëzit e zakonshëm" "të ngrihesh mbi popullin." Nikolaitët atëherë i referohen një grupi njerëzish që e vlerësojnë veten më lart se besimtarët e thjeshtë. Zoti është lart, besimtarët e thjeshtë janë nën. Nikolaitët janë poshtë Zotit, por mbi besimtarët e thjeshtë. Zoti e urren qëndrimin e Nikolaitëve. Sjellja e të ngjiturit dhe të qënit mbi besimtarët e thjeshtë si klasë ndërmjetësuese është e neveritshme për Zotin; është diçka e urryer. Por, në atë kohë kjo gjë shfaqej vetëm si sjellje, nuk ishte bërë ende diçka që mësohej.

Dhjata e Re ka nje princip fondamental: Te gjithe femijet e Perendise jane prifterinj te Perendise. Ne Exodin 19:5-6 Perendia u thirri popullit te Israelit duke thene, Prandaj, ne qofte se do ta degjoni me vemendje zerin tim dhe zbatoni beselidhjen time, do te jeni thesari im i vecante ndermjet tere popujve, sepse gjithe toka eshte imja. Dhe do te jeni per mua nje mbreteri prifterinjsh dhe nje komb i shenjte. Perendia caktoi ne fillim qe i gjithe kombi te ishin prifterinj, por incidenti i adhurimit te vicit prej ari ndodhi jo shume kohe me pas. Moisiu theu pllakat e ligjit dhe tha, Kushdo qe eshte me Zotin, le te vije tek une!... dhe te vrase secili vellane e tij. Ne ate kohe Levitet qendruan ne ane te Zotit dhe si rezultat, tre mije Izraelite u theren ate dite. Qe atehere vetem Levitet mund te ishin prifterinj; mbreteria e prifterinjve u be nje fis prifterinjsh. Te tjeret nuk mund te beheshin prifterinj, dhe ata duhej te mvareshin nga Levitet te cilet u bene prifterinje edhe per ta. Klasa prifterore ne Dhjaten e Vjeter ishte nje klase ndermjetese. Megjithate, ne Dhjaten e Re, Pjetri tha, por ju jeni nje fis i zgjedhur, prifteri mbreterore, nje komb i shenjte, nje popull i fituar (1Pjeter 2:9). Ne, e tere kisha, jemi prifterinj; kjo na con prapa ne gjendjen qe ishte ne fillim. Zbulesa 1:5-6 thote se te gjithe ata qe jane lare ne gjakun jane prifterinj. Prifterinjte jane ne krye te vepres se Perendise; cdo besimtar eshte ne krye te puneve te Perendise. Nuk duhet te kete klase ndermjetese ne kishe. Kisha ka vetem nje Prift me te Larte, Jezu Krishtin.

Perpara se te ndodhte nje ndryshim ne kishe, te gjithe besimtaret kujdeseshin per punet e Perendise. Por pas apostujve, gjendja filloi te ndryshonte; njerezit filluan te humbin interesin per ti sherbyer Perendise. Kur kisha Katolike filloi (ne kohen e Pergamit), ndodheshin vetem pak veta qe ishin te shpetuar por shume te pagezuar: keshtu, jobesimtaret u futen ne kishe. Atehere u krijua nje grup klerikesh. Perderisa pra, kisha u mbush me njerez qe nuk ishin frymeror, cfare mund te benin ata? Tu kerkoje atyre te linin librat e llogarive dhe te merrnin Biblen per te predikuar nuk do kishte llogjike. Keshtu nje grup njerezish u gjenden qe te kujdeseshin per gjerat frymerore, ndersa te tjeret benin pune sekulare. Keshtu, linden kleriket ne kundershtim me deshiren e Perendise. Perendia deshiron qe te gjithe ata qe bejne pune sekulare duhet gjithashtu te kujdesen per pune frymerore.

Ne kishen Katolike, ndarja e bukes, vendosja e duarve, pagezimi etj., behen nga prifterinjte Katolike; akoma edhe martesat dhe varrimet duhet te merren per siper nga kleriket. Kisha Protestante ka pastore. Per semundje, therret doktorin, per gjerat e ligjit, therret avokatin, per gjerat frymerore therret pastorin. Po ne? Ne mund ti kushtohemi puneve sekulare pa pushim. Por ju lutem kujtohuni qe, ne Taoisem eshte prifti Taoist qe ben liturgjine per njerezit, ne Judaizem, prifti merret me gjerat e Perendise per njeriun. Megjithate, ne kishe nuk duhet te kete klase ndermjetese, sepse ne te gjithe jemi prifterinj.

Per kete arsye pra ne e kemi thirrur me te madhe ceshtjen e prifterimit universal per njezet vjet. Abeli mund te ofronte nje sakrifice; keshtu edhe Noa. Ne fillim njerezit e Izraelit mund te ofronin sakrifica; por me vone, per shkak te incidentit te vicit te arte ata nuk mund te ofronin me sakrifica. Perendia thote se cdo besimtar mund te vije direkt te Ai. Por tani jane shfaqur njerezit ndermjetes ne kishe. Sot jane shfaqur Nikolaitanet ne kishe; prandaj Krishterimi eshte bere Judaizem.

Zoti kenaqet me ata qe nuk pranojne klasen ndermjetese. Nese je lare nga gjaku, keni nje pjese direkte ne gjerat frymerore. Kisha mund te ndertohet vetem mbi kete taban, ndryshe ajo behet Judaizem. Prandaj, ne nuk po luftojme thjeshte ceshtjen e sekteve, por ne po luftojme per privilegjin e gjakut. Sot jane tre kategori kryesore te kishave ne bote: njera eshte kisha boterore, pra Kisha Katolike; tjetra eshte kisha shteterore, si psh kisha Anglikane dhe ajo Luterane;  dhe nje tjeter eshte kisha e pamvarur, si psh. Kisha Metodiste, Presviteriane, etj. Ne Kishen Katolike kemi sistemin prifteror katolik, ne Kishen Anglikane kemi sistemin klerikal, dhe ne kishat e pavarura kemi sistemin pastoral. Ne te gjitha keto kemi nje klase ndermjetese e cila merr per siper ceshtjet frymerore. Por kisha qe Perendia don te themeloje, eshte ajo ne te cilen Ai mund te vendose te gjithe ungjillin pa klasen ndermjetese. Nese aty ka ndonje gje qe nuk eshte sipas tere ungjillit, atehere ajo nuk mund te quhet kishe.

Ai qe ka nje vesh, le te degjoje cfare Fryma u thote kishave (Zbulesa 2:7). Zoti u flet me te njejten menyre qe te shtate kishave, duke treguar se jo vetem kisha e Efesit duhet te degjoje, por te gjitha kishat.

Ai qe do fitoje, atij do ti jap te haje nga pema e jetes, qe ndodhet ne Parajsen e Perendise. Qellimi i pare i Perendise per njeriun ishte qe ai te hante nga fryti i pemes se jetes. Tani Perendisa thote se ne mund te vime direkt te Ai dhe te bejme ashtu si e kishte planifikuar ne fillim. Pyetja nuk eshte se cfare eshte pema e jetes; pyetja eshte nese jemi ne te gatshem te ndjekim qellimin fillestar te Perendise per te ngrene nga fryti i pemes se jetes ne kopshtin e Perendise. Vetem fituesit mund te hane. Kushdo qe kthehet ne qellimin dhe kerkesen fillestare te Perendise eshte nje fitues.

----------


## marcus1

*KAPITULLI III*

*KISHA NË SMIRNË*

Lexim nga Shkrimi: Zbulesa 2:8-11

Le të vazhdojmë tani të shohim kishën e dytë, kishën e Smirnës. Zoti na haptë sytë të shohim më shumë dhe të mos harrojmë asgjë. Në historinë e kishës, kishat gjatë epokës apostolike dhë menjëherë pas u persekutuan egërsisht. Vuajtja është cilësia e veçantë e kishës; ndaj emri i kishës këtu është Smirnë. Smirna vjen nga fjala mirrë; ndaj ajo do të thotë vuajtje dhe përfaqëson kishën nën persekutim.

Kjo letër zbulon se emri i Zotit Jezus është i veçantë dhe se shpërblimi për atë që ia del mbanë është gjithashtu i veçantë. Zoti Jezus flet për veten si I pari dhe I fundit, që qe i vdekur dhe kthehej në jetë" (Zbu. 2:8). Atij që ia del mbanë të jetë fitimtar, Zoti i thotë se ai "nuk do të preket nga vdekja e dytë" (v. 11). Kjo provon se jeta e mposht vdekjen. Shumë njerëz e dinë çfarë është të jetosh, por ata nuk dinë çfarë ësëhtë të jetosh në shekuj të shekujve". (1:18); dhe as nuk kanë parë "të kthehesh në jetë" (2:8). Është kaq e mrekullueshme! Ditën e Rrëshajëve apostulli u tha njerëzve: "Por Perëndia e ka ringjallur, pasi e zgjidhi nga ankthet e vdekjes, sepse nuk ishte e mundur që vdekja ta mbante." (Veprat 2:24). Vdekja nuk mund ta mbajë Atë. Nëse të gjithë ata që janë gjallë kalojnë përmes vdekjes, ata nuk do mund të dalin më prej saj, por Zoti Jezus nuk mund të mbahet nga vdekja. Vdekja nuk ka forcë ta mbajë Atë. Kjo është ringjallje. Jeta e Tij i bën ballë vdekjes; prandaj bëhet shumë i çmuar parimi i ringjalljes në Bibël. Që qe i vdekur dhe kthehej në jetë" provon që jeta mund ti qëndrojë vdekjes.

Perëndia e sheh kishën si ajo që mund ti bëjë ballë vdekjes. Portat e Hadesit janë të hapura për kishën, por portat e Hadesit nuk mund të fitojnë ndaj saj dhe nuk mund ta kufizojnë atë; ndaj ringjallja është natyra e kishës. Sa herë ndodh që kisha humbet forcën e saj për të kapërcyer vuajtjen, ajo bëhet e pavlerë. Shumë njerëz marrin fund nëse hasin probleme të caktuara që dalin kundër dëshirave të tyre, për ta është si të kenë takuar vdekjen. Por ringjallja nuk i druhet vdekjes; vuajtja thjesht provon se kush mund ti qëndrojë vdekjes. Ti mund të mendosh se dikush ndoshta do marrë fund pasi të jetë përballur me një ngjarje të caktuar, por, jo, ai kalon përmes dhe del përsëri. Ajo që kalon përmes vdekjes dhe mbetet përsëri quhet ringjallje.

Ka shumë rastë të tilla edhe në jetët tona. Kur hasim prova dhe mundime, lutja mund të shterojë dhe mund ta kemi të vështirë të lexojmë Fjalën. Të gjithë vëllezërit do thonë se kësaj radhe kemi marrë fund, por jo shumë kohë më vonë ne ngrihemi dhe jeta e Perëndisë shpërthen përsëri prej nesh. Çfarë merr fund pas vdekjes nuk është ringjallje. Kisha ka një parim bazë: Ajo mundet të kalojë përmes vdekjes; kisha nuk mund të varroset. Kjo e vërtetë mishërohet në mënyrë të veçantë nga kisha në Smirnë. Nëse lexon historinë e martirizimit nga Fox, do shohësh se si kisha ka hequr vuajtje dhe persekutime. 
Për shembull, Polycarp ishte peshkop në kishën e asaj kohe dhe ai u kap nga kundërshtarët e tij. Meqënëse ishte tetëdhjetë e gjashtë vjeç, nuk donin ta vrisnin dhe u treguan veçanërisht të mëshirshëm ndaj tij. Ai duhej vetëm të thoshte: Nuk e njoh Jezusin e Nazaretit" dhe ata do e linin të lirë. Por ai u përgjigj: Nuk mundem ta mohoj. I kam shërbyer Atij për tetëdhjetë e gjashtë vjet, dhe në këto tetëdhjetë e gjashtë vjet Ai asnjëherë nuk më trajtoi keq. Si të mundem ta mohoj për hir të dashurisë për veten!" Për këtë e dogjën në zjarr. Ndërsa pjesa e poshtme e trupit po i shkrihej nga flakët, ai ende mundi të thoshte: Faleminderit Perëndi që kam mundësi sot të digjem nga njerëzit duke dhënë jetën time për të dëshmuar për Ty"

Ishte një motër së cilës i ishte thënë se vetëm nëse do i përulej Dianës (idhulli Artemisa në qytetin e Efesit, siç përmendet tek Veprat 19), do lihej e lirë. Si u përgjigj ajo? Ajo tha: Më kërkoni të zgjedh mes Krishtit dhe Dianës? Zgjodha Krishtin herën e parë dhe tani më kërkoni të zgjedh përsëri. Unë zgjedh përsëri Krishtin." Prandaj atë e vranë. Dy motra të pranishme thanë: Janë marrë kaq shumë bij të Perëndisë. Pse ne qëndrojmë ende?" Më vonë ato u morën dhe u futën në burg. Ato kishin parë se sa shumë ishin shqyer nga kafshët e egra, dhe përsëri thanë: Shumë kanë dëshmuar me gjakun e tyre. Përse ne të dëshmojmë vetëm më gojën tonë?" Njëra prej tyre ishte e martuar dhe tjetra e fejuar. Prindërit e tyre, bashkëshorti dhe i fejuari kërkuan të gjithë tu mbushnin mendjen për të kundërtën. Sollën edhe fëmijën e motrës së martuar, duke iu përgjëruar të mohonin Zotin. Por ato thanë: Çfarë mund të sillni që mund të krahasohet me Krishtin?" Për këto gjëra ato u tërhoqën zvarrë dhe u flakën si ushqim për luanët. Të dyja këndonin ndërsa çoheshin atje dhe bëheshin copa nga kafshët e egra.

Sa te tmerrshme ishin persekutimet ne kishen e Smirnes! Por cfare do qe te ndodhe, jete do rilinde pas vdekjes. Persekutimet vetem shfaqin cfare lloj kishe eshte ajo. Ai eshte i Pari dhe i Fundit, qe u be i vdekur dhe jetoi  perseri.

Une i njoh mundimet e tua dhe varferine. (Zbulesa 2:9) Ti nuk ke asgje te themeluar ne toke, por Zoti e di se ti je e pasur. Mos ki frike nga ato per te cilat do te vuash (vargu 10). E tere kisha ne Smirne ishte persekutuar, por jeta qe kishte vdekur dhe tani jeton mund te mposhte te gjithe keto persekutime. Kisha ne Smirne ishte ne gjendje te duroje persekutime te medha sepse ajo njihte ringjalljen. Vetem ringjallja mund te na nxjerre jashte varrit.

Une i njoh...blasfemite e atyre qe e quajne veten Judenj, por nuk jane (vargu 9). Ketu duhet te tregojme kujdes ne problemin e Judenjve. Zoti tha se kisha ka mundime dhe varferi ne vuajtjet e saj; keto jane gjera te lehta per tu perballuar. Por ajo qe vjen nga brenda nuk eshte e lehte per tu perballuar. Judenjte, per te cilet flitet ketu nuk u referohen Judenjve ne bote por Judenjve ne kishe, ashtu si edhe njerezit qe ne pame me siper ne lidhje me Nikolaitanet, nuk i referohej njerezve ne bote, por njerezve te thjeshte ne kishe. Ketu Zoti e ka fjalen per Judenjte qe i persekutonin ata. Kjo eshte gjeja me e dhimbshme midis te gjitha te tjerave. Ne shtate letrat ka nje vije armiqesie. Nikolaitanet jane permendur dy here  nje here ne kishen e Efesit dhe nje here ne ate te Pergamit. Judenjte jane permendur dy here gjithashtu  nje here ketu dhe nje here tjeter ne kishen e Filadelfies. Ne letren e Pergamit, flitet per mesimine Baalamit, dhe ne letren e Tiatires flitet per Jezabelin. Te gjitha keto perbejne vijen e armiqesise. Ne mund te pyesim se cdomethenje kane Judenjte. A nuk ka ardhur shpetimi prej Judenjve? Perse ata blasfemojne ketu? Pikerisht per kete arsye ne duhet te dime se cfare eshte Judaizmi dhe cfare eshte kisha.

Ka shume ndryshime kryesore midis Judaizmit dhe kishes. Deshiroj te permend kater pika te cilave duhe tu kushtojme vemendje te vecante: tempulli, ligji, prifterinjte dhe premtimet. Persa i perket vendit te adhurimit, Judenjte ndertuan nje tempull te mrekullueshem ketu ne toke me gure dhe ar. Persa i perket standartit te sjelljes, ata kishin Dhjete Urdherimet dhe shume rregulla te tjera. Ndersa per te ndjekur gjerat frymerore, ata kishin ofiqin e prifterinjve, nje grup te vecante njerezish. Dhe se fundi, ata kishin gjithashtu bekimet prej te cilave ata mund te jetonin ne mbaresi ketu ne toke. *Ju lutem vini re se Juadaizmi eshte nje fe e gjerave tokesore. Ata kane nje tempull material, rregulla letrash, prifterinje ndermjetes, dhe kenaqesi per ketu ne toke.*

Kur Judenjte u futen ne token Kanaan, ata ndertuan tempullin. Nese une jam Jude dhe dua ti sherbej Perendise, duhet te shkoj ne tempull. Nese kam mekatuar dhe duhet te ofroj nje sakrifice, duhet te shkoj ne tempull te ofroj sakrificen. Nese ndjej se Perendia me ka bekuar dhe une dua ti jap falenderime, duhet te shkoj ne tempull. Ky vend eshte quajtur vendi i adhurimit. Jedenjte jane adhurues, dhe tempulli eshte vendi ku ata adhurojne. Adhuruesit dhe vendi i adhurimit jane dy gjera te ndryshme. Por, a eshte keshtu ne Dhjaten e Re? *Karakteristika kryesore e kishes eshte se nuk ndodhet asnje vend dhe asnje tempull, sepse ne, njerezit, jemi tempulli.*   

Ne Efesianet 2:21-22 thuhet, Mbi te cilin, gjithe ndertesa e lidhur mire, rritet per te qene nje tempull i shenjte ne Zotin, ne te cilin edhe ju jeni bashkendertuar per te qene nje banese e Perendise ne Fryme. A e keni pare kete gje? *Karakteristika kryesore e kishes eshte se trupi juaj eshte vendi banues i Perendise. Nga ana individuale secili nga ne eshte tempulli i Perendise. Ne menyre kolektive Perendia nderton dhe na lidh se bashku qe te behemi vendi banues i Tij. Ne kishe nuk ka asnje vend adhurimi; vendi i adhurimit eshte adhuruesi. Ne e transportojme vendin tone te adhurimit kudo qe ne shkojme.* Kjo eshte faktikisht ndryshe nga Judaizmi. Tempulli i Judaizmit eshte nje tempull material; tempulli i kishes eshte nje tempull frymeror. Dikush llogariti vleren totale te tempullit te Judenjve  ishte e mjaftueshme per te ofruar te gjithe njerezit ne bote nje pjese monetare. Po per tempullin e te Krishtereve sot? *Disa jane sakate, disa te verber, disa te varfer, por ky eshte tempulli.* Sot disa njerez thone, Nese nuk shkon ne tempullin e mrekullueshem, te pakten te duhet nje ndertese kishe. *Por kisha nuk ka nje ndertese kishe. Kudo qe besimtaret shkojne edhe ndertesa e kishes shkon. Perendia banon ne njerez, jo ne nje shtepi. Ne kishe Perendia banon ne njeriun; ne Judaizem Perendia banon ne nje shtepi.* Njeriu mendon se ai ka nevoje per nje vend ne menyre qe te adhuroje Perendine. Disa e quajne ndertesen kishe. *Kjo gje quhet Judaizem, jo kishe!*  Fjala kishe ne Greqisht eshte eklisia, (ekklesia), qe do te thote te thirrurit jashte. *Kisha eshte nje popull i blere me gjakun e cmuar; kjo eshte kisha.*  Sot ne mund te kemi tempullin na katin e siperm, mund te kemi tempullin ne veranden e Solomonit, mund te kemi tempullin ne porten e quajtur E bukur, dhe mund te kemi tempullin ne katin e poshtem. Judaizmi ka vendin material. *Kush jane atehere Judenjte? Jane ata qe sjellin vendin material ne kishe. Nese femijet e Perendise duan te ecin sipas menyres se Tij, ata duhet ti kerkojne Perendise tu hapi syte ne menyre qe ata te mund te shohin se kisha eshte frymerore, jo materiale.*

Judenjtë kanë gjithashtu ligje dhe rregulla për jetën e tyre të përditshme (Perëndia përdor ligjin vetëm për te bërë qe njerëzit të kuptojnë mëkatet e tyre). Kushdo që është Jude duhet të zbatojë Dhjetë Urdhërat. Por Zoti Jezus thotë qartë se edhe nëse ju i zbatoni Dhjetë Urdhërat, akoma ju mungon diçka. (Luka 18:20-22). Judaizmi ka një standart parimesh për jetën e përditshme i cili është shkruar në pllaka guri. Këto duhet të memorizohen. Por këtu ka një problem: Nëse unë jam i shkolluar, i di rregullat, por nëse nuk jam, unë nuk i di ato. Nëse kam memorje të mirë, mund t'i mbaj mënd ato, por nëse nuk kam memorje të mirë, unë mund t'i harroj ato. Ky është Judaizmi. Standarti i jetës së përditshme të Judaizmit është i vdekur; është diçka e sipërfaqësore. Në kishë nuk egziston asnjë ligj, ose më mirë, ligji ndodhet në një vënd tjetër. Ai ligj nuk është i shkruar në pllaka guri, por në pllakat e zemrës. *Ligji i Frymës së jetës është brënda nesh. Fryma e shenjtë banon në ne; Fryma e Shenjtë është ligji ynë.* Lexoni Hebrenjtë 8 dhe Jeremia 31. Tek Hebrenjtë 8:10 Perëndia thotë, "Unë do t'i shtie ligjet e mia në mëndjet e tyre dhe do t'i shkruaj në zemrat e tyre" (Jer. 31:33). Mirë apo keq nuk është ne pllakat e gurit, por në zemër. Sot karakteristika jonë e veçantë është se Fryma e Perëndisë banon në ne.

Dua t'ju kujtoj një histori që shpreh këtë kutpim. Në Kuling ndodhej një elektriçist me emrin Yu i cili kishte shumë pak shkollë. Më vonë ai u shpëtua. Kur filloi të bënte ftohtë, donte të pinte verë sipas zakonit të tij të vjetër. Dreka ishte gati, vera ishte e ngrohtë dhe ai, gruaja e tij dhe nje ndihmës i tij ishin ulur dhe ishin gati për të ngrënë. Ai filloi të lutet por më pas ai e ndërpret lutjen. Së fundi ai thotë, "Tani që jam i Krishter, nuk e di nëse është e drejtë që ne të Krishterët të pijmë verë. Sa keq që ka ikur vëlla Nee, ndryshe do pyesnim atë. Le të kërkojmë në Bibël dhe të shohim nëse lejohet që të pijmë verë." Kështu që të tre filluan të kërkojnë Biblën për të parë nëse duhet të pinin verë apo jo, por ata nuk mundën të gjejnë ndonjë gjë. Më pas gruaja sugjeroi që kësaj radhe të pinin verë. Më vonë, tha ajo, ata do më shkruanin një letër dhe nëse unë do t'u thoja se nuk duhet të pinë verë, ata nuk do pinin më, nëse unë do t'u thoja se nuk është problem, atëhere ata do vazhdonin të pinin. Kështu vëlla Yu u ul përsëri dhe u pregatit që të thonte lutjen, por përsëri asnjë fjalë nuk doli nga goja e tij. Pas kësaj ngjarje unë e takova atë dhe kjo çështje u ngrit për diskutim. Unë e pyeta nëse ai e piu verën në ato çaste dhe ai mu përgjigj, " 'Zoti i shtëpisë' që banon në mua nuk do më lejonte t'a bëja këtë gjë, kështu që nuk piva." Ndodhet një "Zot shtëpie" - kjo është një thënje shumë e mirë. Nëse Fryma e Shenjtë nuk bie dakort, çfarëdo që të themi ne nuk ka asnjë vlerë, nëse Fryma e Shenjtë bie dakort, përsëri çfardo që të themi ne nuk ka asnjë vlerë. *Ligji bëhet një çështje e brëndshme, jo e jashtme.*

Judaizmi ka ligje dhe rregulla të shkruara. Sot ka gjithashtu shumë rregulla dhe ligje të shkruara në "kishë", por kjo nuk është kishë. Çdo rregull i vendosur me mënyra të jashtme, nuk është kishë. Ne nuk kemi rregulla të jashtme; standarti i jetës sonë të përditshme është i brëndshëm. Vuajtjet e kishës në Smirna ishin për shkak të faktit që ata që e quanin veten Judenj po impononin rregullat Judaiste ne kishë.

Në Judaizëm njerëzit që adhurojnë dhe Perëndia që adhurohet janë të ndarë dhe shumë larg nga njëri tjetri. Distanca është Judaizëm. Kur njeriu sheh Perëndinë e Judaizmit, ai do vdesë menjëherë. Si mund të shkojnë pranë Zotit ata të Judaizmit? Ata duhet te mvaren nga prifti si një ndërmjetës. Prifti i përfaqëson ata para Perëndisë. Njerëzit janë laikë; ata mund të bëjnë vetëm gjëra sekulare dhe të jenë tokësorë. Por priftërinjtë duhet të jenë tërësisht të shenjtë dhe të bëjnë gjëra të shenjta. Përgjegjësia e Judenjve është që të sjellin kaun apo delen në tempull. Përsa i përket çështjes së të shërbyerit Perëndisë, është puna e priftërinjve, jo e Judenjve. Por në kishë nuk ndodh kështu. Në kishë Perëndia jo vetëm do që ne të sjellim gjëra materiale, por Ai do që ne, njerëzit të vijmë tek Ai. Sot klasa ndërmjetëse është hequr. Cilat ishin fjalët blasfemuese qe Judenjte thonin? Disa vetë në kishën e Smirnës thonin, "Nuk do ketë asnjë rregull nëse vëllezërit do pagëzojnë njerëz, nëse vëllezërit do ndajnë bukën, dhe nëse çdo gjë u jepet vëllezërve për ta bërë! Kjo gjë do ishte e tmerrshme!" Ata donin të themelonin një klasë ndërmjetëse.

Krishtërimi i sotëm është Judaizuar tashmë. Judaizmi ka priftërinj, por Krishtërimi ka etër strikt, klerikë që nuk janë dhe aq strikt dhe pastorë të zakonshëm në sistemin pastoral. Etërit, klerikët dhe pastorët marrin përsipër gjërat frymërore për të gjithë të tjerët. E vetmja gjë që ata presin prej pjestarëve të kishës janë dhuratat. (paratë) Ne laikët (besimtarët e thjeshtë) mund të bëjmë vetëm gjëra sekulare dhe nga to mund të bëjmë sa të duam. Por, vëllezër dhe motra, kisha nuk ka njerëz sekular (tokësorë)! Kjo nuk do të thotë se nuk do bëjmë gjëra sekulare, por se bota nuk mund të na prekë. Në kishë të gjithë janë frymërorë. *Më lini t'ju them diçka, nëse kisha ka arritur në pikën e të pasurit vetëm një grusht njerëzish që marrin përsipër gjërat frymërore, kjo kishë ka rënë.* Të gjithë e dimë se etërit e kishës Romeo Katolike nuk martohen, sepse sa më shumë ata ndryshojnë nga pamja e jashtme nga njerëzit e thjeshtë, më shumë të sigurtë do ndjehen njerëzit për t'u besuar atyre gjërat frymërore. Kisha nuk është aspak e tillë. Kisha kërkon që ne t'i ofrojmë të gjithë trupin tonë Perëndisë. Kjo është mënyra e vetme. Të gjithë duhet t'i shërbejnë Perëndisë. Të bësh gjëra sekulare ka si qëllim vetëm për t'u kujdesur për nevojat tona të përditshme.

Le të vazhdojmë në pikën e katërt. Qëllimi i Judenjve në shërbimin e Perëndisë ishte që ata të mund të korrin sa më shumë grurë në fushat e tyre dhe lopët dhe dhentë të shumëzohen sa më shumë, ashtu si edhe në rastin e Jakobit. Ata gjëmojnë bekimet në këtë botë. Premtimet që Perëndia u jepte atyre ishin premtime tokësore, që midis të gjithë kombeve të tokës ata do ishin kreu dhe jo bishti. Por premtimi i parë drejturar kishës është se ne duhet të ngrejmë kryqin dhe të ndjekim Zotin. Disa herë kur unë predikoj ungjillin, njerëzit pyesin, "Kur të besojmë në Krisht, a do e kemi të sigurtë një pjatë oriz për të ngrënë?" dhe unë përgjigjem, "Kur ju besoni në Jezusin, tasi i orizit thyhet." Kjo është kisha. Nuk është se ne do fitojmë më shumë në çdo gjë pasi të kemi besuar. Një herë kur isha në Nanking, një predikues tha në mesazhin e tij, "Nëse besoni në Jezusin, ndofta nuk do bëni shumë para, por të paktën do bëni një jetë normale." Kur unë e dëgjova këtë gjë, mendova se kjo nuk është ashtu si duhet të jetë kisha. Kisha nuk mëson se sa do fitojmë përpara Perëndisë, por sa shumë do jemi në gjëndje të braktisim përpara Perëndisë. Kisha nuk mendon se vuajtja është diçka e dhimbshme; por se ajo është gëzim. Sot këto katër gjëra - tempulli material, ligjet e jashtme, priftërinjtë ndërmjetës, dhe premtimet tokësore - janë futur në kishë. Vëllezër dhe motra, ne duam të predikojmë fjalën e Perëndisë më shumë. Shpresojmë se të gjithë fëmijët e Perëndisë, përveç se të merren me punë sekulare, do bëhen edhe njerëz frymërorë.

Tek Zbulesa 2:9 Zoti thotë një fjalë shumë të fortë: "Atyre që e quajnë veten Judenj por nuk janë, por janë një sinagogë e Satanit." Fjala "sinagogë" është e lidhur me Judaizmin, ashtu si tempulli budist për Budismin, manastiri për Taoizmin dhe xhamia për Muslimanizmin. Një vëlla dikur tha se ne nuk duhet të quajmë vëndin ku takohemi sallë e kishës, por një sinagogë e Krishterë. Nëse do bënim kështu, kur të kalonte pranë një Jude, ai do t'a keqkuptonte pasi sinagoga është një term që përdoret ekskluzivisht për Judaizmin. Si mund të themi se mund të egzistojë nje sinagoge e Krishterë dhe megjithatë mos të kemi sjellë Judaizmin? Zoti thotë se ato janë sinagogat e Satanit. Judenjtë që janë përmëndur këtu janë Judenjtë brënda në kishë, sepse ata sjellin brënda akoma edhe një "sinagogë". U bëftë Perëndia i mëshirtë me ne. Ne duhet të pastrohemi plotësisht nga të gjitha gjërat e Judaizmit.

Kisha e Smirnës kishtë vuajtje, varfëri dhe shpifjet e Judenjve. Por çfarë u thotë Zoti atyre? "Mos ki frikë nga ato për të cilat do të vuash; ja, djalli do të hedhë disa prej jush në burg, që të provoheni" (v. 10) Mos ki frikë! Shumë herë sikur vetëm të dinim se diçka është shkaktuar nga satani, problemi do ishte gjysëm i zgjidhur. Vështirësitë fillojnë atëhere kur ne kujtojmë se ato shkaktohen nga njerëzit. Nëse ne do kuptonim se ato janë shkaktuar nga armiku, problemi do zgjidhej dhe zemrat tona do preheshin menjëherë përpara Zotit.

"Ju do keni shtrëngim për 10 ditë" (v.10). Këtu kemi problemin e "dhjetë ditëve." Shumë studjues të Zbulesës dhe Danielit janë mësuar të numërojnë një ditë si një vit. Duke numëruar pra dhjetë ditët si dhjetë vjet, ata kërkojnë për këto dhjetë vjet në histori por nuk gjejnë asgjë. Personalisht unë mendoj se nuk ka asnjë bazë shkrimore për këtë. Ka shumë vënde në Bibël ku ditët nuk konsiderohen si vite. Për shëmbull, Zbulesa 12:14 thotë, "një kohë, disa kohë dhe gjysmën e një kohe," që i referohet tre vjetve e gjysëm, dhe vargu 6 thotë, një mijë e dyqind e gjashtëdhjetë ditë." Kalendari Judaik vjetor ka 360 ditë; kështu, 1,260 ditë janë tre vjet e gjysëm. Nëse një ditë është ekuivalente me një vit, atëhere kjo do bëhej 1,260 vjet. Nëse shtrëngimi i madh do zgjaste kaq shumë kohë, çfarë do mund të bënin njerëzit?

Cili është pra kuptimi aktual i dhjetë ditëve? Në Bibël dhjetë ditë janë përmëndur shumë herë. Në Zanafillën 24:55 kemi "dhjetë ditë". Kur shërbëtori dontë të merrte Rebekën me vete, vëllai dhe mamaja e Rebekës kërkuan që ajo të qëndrontë me ta të paktën dhjetë ditë. Kur Danieli dhe miqtë e tij nuk do lejonin që të ndyheshin nga ushqimi i mbretit, ata i kërkuan oficerit që ishte në krye t'i vinte në provë për dhjetë ditë. (Dan.1:11-12). Kështu pra "dhjetë ditë" ka një kuptim, që është, një kohë e shkurtër. Fjalët që Zoti thotë këtu kanë të njëjtin kuptim. Nga njëra anë, kjo do të thotë se është një numër i caktuar ditësh për vuajtjet tona dhe se ditët tona të vuajtjes janë të numëruara nga Zoti. Pas këtyre ditëve, ne do lirohemi ashtu si ndodhi edhe me Jobin. Nga ana tjetër, ka kuptimin se dhjetë ditët janë një periudhë shumë e shkurtër. Sido që të jenë provat që kalojmë përpara Perëndisë, ato nuk do zgjasin shumë. Kur ditët të jenë plotësuar, djalli nuk mund të bëjë asgjë. Provat që ne vuajmë do kalojnë shpejt.

"Ji besnik deri në vdekje dhe unë do të jap kurorën e jetës" (Zbul.2:10). Besnik deri në vdekje është çështje kohe dhe sjelljeje. Zoti insiston se jeta e të gjithë atyre që i shërbejnë Atij i takon Atij. Prandaj edhe ne duhet të jemi besnikë akoma edhe deri në vdekje. Kushdo që është blerë me gjakun e çmuar i takon Zotit dhe duhet të jetë krejtësisht i Tij. Që në fillim Krishti kërkon të gjithë qënjen tonë. Tani Ai thotë, "Ji besnik deri në vdekje". Për sa i përket sjelljes sonë, ne duhet të jemi besnikë akoma edhe nëse duhet të vdesim, për sa i përket kohës, duhet të jemi besnikë deri ditën që do vdesim. "Do të jap kurorën e jetës." Kurora është shpërblim, në atë kohë, jeta do bëhet kurorë.

"Kush ka veshë le të dëgjojë atë që Fryma u thotë kishave. Kush fiton nuk do të preket nga vdekja e dytë" (v.11). Këtu thotë qartë se jo vetëm që do i shpëtojmë vdekjes së dytë, por as nuk do vuajmë dhimbjen e kësaj vdekjeje, sepse ne e kemi mësuar tashmë këtë mësim. Shtrëngimet janë të forta; nëse nuk kemi qënë ndonjëherë në shtrëngime, asnjëherë nuk do dimë sa të tmerrshme janë ato. Varfëria është mbytëse; nëse nuk kemi qënë ndonjëherë të varfër, ne nuk dimë shijen e saj. Shpifja është gjithashtu mbytëse; nëse nuk është shpifur ndonjëherë kundër nesh, ne nuk e dimë se sa e dhimbshme është ajo. Duket sikur çdo përballim me këto gjëra, na tërheq drejt vdekjes, por pasi të kemi kaluar përmes ketyre, ne provojmë se ringjallja është fakt. *Zoti u ngrit dhe doli nga varri, dhe ne gjithashtu do dalim jashtë. Jeta e ringjallur e Tij nuk mund të mbytet sot, kështu që ne guxojmë të themi se edhe ne nuk mund të mbytemi.*

----------


## inscrite

*KAPITULLI IV*

*KISHA NË PERGAM*

Lexim nga Shkrimi: Zbu. 2:12-17

Kisha në Efes ishte kisha në fund të epokës apostolike, kisha e kohës para se të vdiste apostulli Gjon, kisha së cilës vetë Gjoni i referohet si asaj në kohën e fundit, dhe kisha për të cilën flitet tek 2 Pjetrit dhe 2 Timoteut. E kemi trajtuar këtë më parë. Më tej pamë epokën në të cilën kisha u persekutua, që na jepet nga Zoti nëpërmjet profecisë së kishës në Smirnë. Tani do të shohim kishën në Pergam. 

Emri Pergam do të thotë martesë ose bashkim. Shohim këtu se si kisha ka marrë një kthesë. Mendoj se kur besimtarët e asaj kohe lexonin për Pergamin, ndoshta nuk e kuptonin çfarë donte të thoshte letra. Por behet krejt e qartë ndërsa shohim pas në historinë e kishës. Gibbon, një historian, ka thënë se nëse do i vrisnin tërë të krishterët në qytetin e Romës, qyteti do ishte bërë i pabanuar. Persekutimi më i egër në gjithë botën nuk mundi ta shkatërronte kishën. Ndaj Satani ndryshoi mënyrën e sulmit. Bota jo vetëm ndaloi së sulmuari kishën, por madje perandoria më e madhe në tokë  Roma  e pranoi krishtërimin si fe shtetërore. *Thuhet se Kostandini pa në ëndërr një kryq me këto fjalë shkruar mbi të: Me anë të kësaj shenje dil fitimtar. Ai zbuloi se kryqi ishte shenja e krishtërimit, ndaj ai e pranoi krishtërimin si fenë zyrtare. I nxiti njerëzit të pagëzoheshin, dhe kujtdo që pagëzohej i jepeshin dy veshje të bardha dhe disa monedha argjendi. Kisha u bashkua me botën; ndaj kisha u bë e rënë.*  Në kapitullin paraardhës pamë se kisha në Smirnë ishte kisha e vuajtjeve dhe se Zoti nuk kishte asgjë për të thënë kundër saj. Këtu Pergami dhe bota bashkohen për tu bërë feja më e madhe shtetërore. Sipas njeriut ky do të ishte një përparim; por Zoti është i pakënaqur. Kur kisha bashkohet me botën, dëshmia e saj shkatërrohet. Kisha është për pak kohë në botë. Është në rregull që varka të jetë mbi ujë, por jo që uji të hyjë në varkë. 

"Ai që ka shpatën e mprehtë me dy tehe..." (Zbu. 2:12). Zoti flet për Veten si Ai që ka shpatën me dy tehe. Këtu kemi gjykim. 

Kisha ka rënë, por kjo nuk do të thotë se kisha në atë epokë nuk ka fare dëshmi. Pavarësisht rrethanave në të cilat ajo ndodhet, realiteti i saj mbetet gjithmonë. Pergami është kisha që vjen menjëherë pas Smirnës. Në çgjendje ndodhet ajo? Në vargun 13, Zoti thotë: E di se ku banon, atje ku është froni i Satanit." Zoti e njeh vështirësinë e situatës së Pergamit. Ajo banon pikërisht në vendin e fronit të Satanit, ndaj është e vështirë për të që të ruajë dëshminë. Këtu është një person shumë i veçantë, i cili është Antipa, dëshmitari im besnik, u vra midis jush." Nuk mund ta gjejmë emrin e tij në histori, ndaj, meqënëse kjo është një profeci, duhet ta gjejmë kuptimin nga vetë emri. Anti do të thotë kundër, pas do të thotë të gjithëve. Antipa është një besnik i cili del kundër të gjithëve, ai kundërshton çdo gjë. Kjo nuk do të thotë se ai me qëllim krijon trazira pavarësisht situatës, por që ai qëndron në anën e Perëndisë duke kundërshtuar gjithçka. Sigurisht që ky njeri duhej bërë martir. Historia nuk ia njeh emrin, por Zoti e njeh. 

Në lidhje me këtë njeri besnik i cili u vra, Zoti thotë në vargun 13: Ti mbahesh fort tek emri Im dhe nuk e mohove besimin në Mua." Përmenden dy gjëra: emri i Zotit dhe besimi në Të. Bijtë e Perëndisë janë ata të cilët Perëndia i ka përzgjedhur ndër johebrenjtë për te emri i Perëndisë. *Ekziston një ndryshim themelor mes kishës dhe fesë. Për fenë është e mjaftueshme të pranosh mësimet, por në kishë kjo është e pavlerë nëse dikush nuk beson në Zot.*  Emri i Zotit përfaqëson vetë Zotin. Kjo është e veçantë. Dhe jo vetëm kaq, por ky emër gjithashtu na tregon se Ai ka qenë këtu dhe është larguar, se Ai vdiq dhe jeton përsëri; prandaj, Ai lë një emër mes nesh. Nëse humbasim emrin e Zotit tonë, nuk do e kemi më dëshminë. Pergami merr emrin e Zotit. Është një gjë të cilën duhet ta kenë veçanërisht parasysh bijtë e Perëndisë: Duhet ta tregojmë veten si ata që janë në emrin e Zotit. Ky emër është i veçantë, një emër që do na ruajë nga humbja e dëshmisë.

Ai gjithashtu thotë: Ti  nuk e mohove besimin në Mua." Fjala besim këtu, në greqisht është pistin. Kuptimi i kësaj fjale është besim. Jo një besim i çfarëdoshëm, por një besim unik, besimi që dallon nga gjithë të tjerët. Zoti thotë se Pergami nuk e mohoi besimin e Tij unik. Kisha nuk është pak a shumë si filozofia, shkenca natyrore, etika apo psikologjia. Nuk janë këto gjërat e kishës. Kisha është e besimit, e të besuarit. Ti  nuk e mohove besimin në Mua." Çdo të thotë kjo? Do të thotë: Ti nuk e ke mohuar se beson në Mua. Bijtë e Perëndisë duhet të qëndrojnë në këtë besim. Besimi ynë në Zotin Jezus nuk duhet të ketë kurrë të ndryshuar. Është ky besim që na ndan nga bota. Kështu Ti mbahesh fort të emri Im dhe nuk e mohove besimin në Mua  këto janë dy gjërat për të cilat Zoti e lavdëron atë.

"Por kam disa gjëra kundër teje: sepse ke aty disa që mbajnë mësimin e Balaamit, i cili e mësoi Balakun t'u vërë një gurë pengesë përpara bijve të Izraelit që të hanë flijimie idhujsh dhe të kurvërojnë." (v.14) Balaami ishte joçifut; nuk e dimë pse Perëndia e quajti atë gjithashtu një profet. Ashtu si në rastin e Saulit, Fryma e Perëndisë e nxiti atë, por nuk hyri në të. Për arsye se Izraelitët ishin vazhdimisht fitimtarë, Balak kishte frikë dhe thirri Balaamin. Ai i tha atij, "Ti je profet, të lutem mallkoje popullin e Izraelit." Balaami lakmoi paratë që ju ofruan dhe donte të shkonte dhe megjithëse Perëndia e pengoi atë ne fillim, më vonë e lejoji të shkonte. Por Balaami nuk mund të gjente asnjë mënyrë për të mallkuar popullin e Izraelit. Meqë ai kishte pranuar paratë e Balakut dhe nuk kishte bërë asgjë për t'ja shpërblyer, nuk ndjehej mirë. Kështu ai bëri një komplot ku gratë Moabite do të shkonin afër popullit të Izraelit. Populli i Izraelit i mori këto gra Moabite dhe u bashkua me to. Këto gra joçifute sollën me vete edhe idhujt e tyre duke bërë qe populli i Izraelit jo vetëm të kurvërojë, por edhe të adhurojë idhuj. Perëndia u mërzit dhe vrau 24,000 Izraelitë, por Moab u ruajt. Në Numrat 25 shohim që gratë Moabite u bashkuan me Izraelitët, por vetëm pas kapitullit 31 na zbulohet se komploti ishte planifikuar nga Balaami.

*Perëndia na tregon se çfarë është Pergami: Kuptimi i Pergamit është martesa me botën. Fillimisht, bota e kundërshtoi kishën; tani bota dhe kisha janë martuar. E kam thënë shpesh herë se kuptimi i "kishës" (eklesia) është, të thirrurit jashtë, jo të bashkuar, jo të vendosur në botë, por të ndarë, të thirrur jashtë - kjo është kisha. Metoda e Balaamit është të shkatërrojë ndarjen midis kishës dhe botës, dhe rrezultati është adhurim idhujsh.*

Këtu duhet të kemi kujdes të veçantë në dy gjëra - kurvërim dhe adhurim idhujsh. Është shumë e çuditshme që këto të dyja janë të vendosura së bashku. Në Korintasit 1 këto dy çështje janë përmëndur së bashku gjithashtu. Në mish këto janë dy gjërat që Perëndia urren dhe në gjërat frymërore përsëri këto janë dy gjërat që Perëndia urren. Dëgjoni se çfarë thotë Jakobi 4:4 rreth kësaj: "Nuk e dini se miqësia me botën është armiqësi me Perëndinë?" Të jesh i bashkuar me botën është diçka që Perëndia e urren. Mamoni gjithashtu vjen në kundërshtim me Perëndinë. "Nuk mund t'i shërbeni Perëndisë dhe mamonit"(Mat. 6:24). Njerëzit ose do i shërbejnë njërit ose tjetrit. Këtu ne shohim një çështje tepër të rëndësishme. Mamoni qëndron kundër Perëndisë. Shumë idhuj egzistojnë pikërisht për shkak të mamonit. Sot asnjë i Krishterë nuk do vriste njerëz apo adhuronte idhuj, por nëse ne lakmojmë paranë dhe kemi besim në fuqinë e mamonit, kjo gjë është e njëjtë me adhurimin e idhujve. Mamoni është parimi i idhujve dhe Perëndia dëshiron të ndajë njeriun nga mamoni. Kurvërimi është i lidhur me adhurimin e idhujve dhe të lakmosh paranë është e lidhur me bashkimin me botën. Më pëlqen të vendos para jush anët e kundërta në Bibël. Nëse ju mund të shihni anën negative, atëhere ju mund të shihni edhe anën pozitive. Bibla gjithmonë e vendos Satanin në anën e kundërt të Krishtit, mishi është e kundërta e Frymës së Shenjtë dhe bota me mamonin është e kundërta e Atit Perëndi. Bota i kundërvihet Atit. Sipas 1Gjonit 2:15, "nëse dikush do botën, dashuria për Atin nuk është në të." Mamoni qëndron kundër Perëndisë. Sa herë që njeriu i shërben mamonit, ai nuk mund t'i shërbejë Perëndisë.

Vepra e Balaamit është bashkimi i botës me kishën. Nevojshmëria e Kostandinit për të na lartësuar është mësimi i Balaamit. Nuk ka gjë më të vështirë se sa të mos lejosh veprën e Balaamit të hyjë brënda. Sot fëmijët e Perëndisë duan të jenë të medhenj, të kenë më shumë dhe mos t'i japin rëndësi shenjtërimit dhe pastërtisë. Kështu, ata i nënshtrohen mëkatit, i nënshtrohen mësimit të Balaamit dhe ata lejojnë që të mohohet emri i Zotit.

Zoti e përmënd në mënyrë të veçantë Balaamin në këtë letër. Balaami ishte i pari që filloi të fitonte para duke përdorur dhuntinë e tij. Kemi disa pjesë të Dhjatës së Re që flasin për Balaamin. Letra e dytë e Pjetrit 2:15 thotë se Balaami "deshi pagën e paudhësisë". Juda 11 na tregon se Balaami ishte i dhënë pas fitimit. Le të konsiderojmë këtë. A mendoni se do ishte e mundur që kisha e Korinthit të ftonte Palin dhe gjëja e parë që do diskutonin të ishte çështja e fitimit? A mendoni se kisha e Jeruzalemit nënshkroi nje kontratë me Pjetrin për sasinë e parave që ai do merrte çdo vit? Sigurisht që nuk mund t'i besojmë se kanë ndodhur këto gjëra. *Fillimisht ata që punonin për Perëndinë vareshin nga Perëndia për jetesën e tyre; ata nuk kërkonin asgjë nga njerëzit dhe ata nuk do pranonin para nga joçifutët (3Gjoni 7). Por gjatë kohës se Konstandinit, të gjithë ata që i shërbenin Perëndisë merrnin paga nga pasuria e shtetit. Kjo praktikë filloi pak sa pas 300 pas Krishtit. Kur secili merrte një pagë, metoda e Balaamit u fut brënda. Metoda e Balaamit nuk ka asnjë vënd në planet e Perëndisë. Nëse do pyesnit Apostujt se sa paguheshin ata në muaj, a nuk do ishte kjo një shaka? Por sot kjo situatë është bërë e zakonshme. Nëse mund t'i besojmë Perëndisë, atëhere ne shkojmë dhe punojmë; nëse nuk mund t'i besojmë Perëndisë, atëhere nuk punojmë. Duhet të kemi një kujdes të veçantë përpara Zotit për këtë çështje.*

Menjëherë pas Zbulesës 2:14 përmenden përsëri Nikolaitët. Në të njëjtën mënyrë   vecanërisht këto fjalë formojnë një lidhje me cfarë thuhet më parë. Zoti shpreh kundërshtimin e Tij ndaj mësimeve të Balamit; në të njëjtën mënyrë Ai kundërshton mësimin e Nikolaitëve. Zoti Vetë e përcakton në Bibël se si duhet të jetë kisha. Mateu 20:25-28: Dhe Jezusi i thirri ata pranë vetes dhe u tha: Ju e dini se të parët e kombeve i sundojnë ato dhe të mëdhenjtë përdorin pushtet mbi ato, por midis jush kështu nuk do të ndodhë; madje secili prej jush që do të dojë të bëhet i madh, qoftë shërbëtori juaj; dhe kushdo prej jush që do të dojë të jetë i pari, qoftë skllavi juaj. Sepse edhe Biri i njeriut nuk erdhi që ti shërbejnë, por për të shërbyer dhe për të dhënë jetën e Tij si cmim për shpengimin e shumë vetëve." E shihni? Kisha themelohet nga Zoti; shtresa e princërve dhe e të mëdhenjve nuk lejohet. Zoti tha se kushdo do që të jetë i madh mes jush, duhet të jetë shërbëtori juaj; kushdo është shërbëtor, është prijës. Të qënit i madh nuk caktohet mbi baza pozite, por shërbese. Po të lexoni Mateun 23:8-11, është akoma më e qartë. Parimi bazë i kishës është: Të gjithë janë vëllezër;  nuk ka rabin, nuk ka mësues, nuk ka etër. 
Kur Kostandini pranoi krishtërimin, u has mësimi i Balamit dhe u shfaq mësimi i Nikolaitëve. Këtu gjejmë sistemin e etërve. Ndër shumë etër, ai që qëndron mbi ta është papa. Kur dikush i puth atij këmbët, duhet të thërrasë: Zoti im. Po kështu Vatikani ka zyrtarët e lartë dhe shumë shtete përfaqësohen me anë të ambasadorëve dhe ministrave. Ka mbretër dhe zyrtarë të lartë, janë edhe ata që quhen atë dhe ata që quhen rabinë. Për këtë mësim të  Nikolaitëve kemi folur. Ata me pushtet dhe pozitë në botë duhet të bëjnë kujdes të mos sjellin gjërat e botës në kishë. Nëse nuk e thërret të përulurin e ulur në krahun tënd vëlla, ka dicka që nuk shkon me ty. Kur je mes vëllezërish dhe motrash, e megjithatë ti nuk mund të jesh një vëlla apo motër, pikërisht atëherë shfaqen Nikolaitët. Fjala laos, në greqishten origjinale nikolaos, do të thotë jo vetëm të thjeshtët (popull i zakonshëm), por gjithashtu do të thotë njerëz jo të zanatit, në dallim nga ekspertët dhe specialistët. Për shembull, doktorët janë specialistë të mjekësisë, dhe ata që nuk janë të tillë quhen njerëz jo të zanatit. Kur një zdrukthëtar takohet me një zdrukthëtar tjetër, ata janë të të njëjtitt zanat dhe të dy ekspertë. Kur takojnë dikë i cili nuk është zdrukthëtar, e quajnë njeri jo të zanatit apo jashtë tij. Nikolait do të thotë të sundosh popullin e thjeshtë, që tregon se është një grup njerëzish që janë ekspertët, dmth. njerëz të zanatit, ndërsa pjesa tjetër janë popull i zakonshëm, që do të thotë njerëz jo të zanatit. Zoti thotë që kjo ajo që Ai e kundërshton. 
Gjendja e kishës në Efes dhe asaj në Pergam është e ndryshme. Kisha në Efes ka vetëm sjelljen e Nikolaitëve, ndërsa kisha në Pergam ka mësimin e Nikolaitëve. Duhet ca kohë që sjellja të bëhet mësim. Nëse manifestohet një sjellje e caktuar dhe më pas predikohet një doktrinë, kjo përfshin jo vetëm aftësinë për tu sjellë, por edhe aftësinë për të nxjerrë një teori bazuar në atë sjellje. Ky është një hap më tej. Sjellja vjen para mësimit. Shfaqja e mësimit tregon se cështja është vërtet serioze. Disa vjet më parë takova një anëtar kishe i cili kishte marrë një konkubinë. Dikush më kërkoi ta këshilloja. Ai jo vetëm mendonte se cdo gjë ishte në rregull, por tregoi edhe shembuj nga Bibla për të mbuluar mëkatin e tij. Marrja e konkubinës është një sjellje, citimi i Biblës bëhet një mësim. Kështu ndodh edhe sot, kemi mësimin e hapur të Nikolaitëve. Si e formoi Pergami këtë mësim? Tashmë e kemi thënë se kur Kostandini e pranoi krishtërimin si fe shtetërore, kisha u bashkua me botën. Nëse do të ishe romak, mund të pagëzoheshe; ndaj kisha u mbush me jobesimtarë. Në fillim ishin vetëm vëllezërit në kishë, dhe të tërë ishin priftërinj. Më pas aty hyri një turmë e përzier. Ishte e pamundur tu kërkoje atyre ti shërbenin Perëndisë. Ndaj, për lehtësi, ata zgjodhën një grup njerëzish duke thënë: Ju do të merreni me cështjet frymërore, të tjerët mund të jenë popull i thjeshtë, jo të zanatit. Shumë nga ata që u bënë anëtarë të kishës nuk e njihnin aspak Zotin Jezus; ndaj ata që e njihnin Zotin Jezus u bënë ekspertë. Si rezultat u shfaqën Nikolaitët. Ky është përfundimi i pashmangshëm i bashkimit të kishës me botën. Ajo që bënë Nikolaitët ishte vetëm një sjellje në Efes, por në Pergam u bë një lloj mësimi. Pas kësaj, kisha u bë cështje ekspertësh, jo e popullit të thjeshtë. Hyri mësimi se është e pranueshme që njerëzit të mos jenë frymërorë, që cështjet frymërore lihen nën kujdesin e ekspertëve, dhe që njerëzit e zakonshëm mund të vazhdonin të merreshin me cështjet jofetare. U bë doktrinë se në kishë ka dy lloje njerëzish. Ata që merren me cështjet frymërore dhe ata që kujdesen per gjërat jofetare. Është e mjaftueshme për njerëzit e zakonshëm thjesht të ndjekin takimet, nuk u duhen gjërat e tjera. Nëse dikush do përpiqej të sillte parimet e takimit sipas 1 Korintasve 14, nuk do të funksiononte. Doktrina e Balamit solli mësimin e Nikolaitëve. 
Besoj se kjo gjë është ajo cka Zoti urren më shumë, ndaj duhet ti kushtojmë vëmendje të vecantë. E njoh cështjen e shërbesës. E di që Pali merrej në të njëjtën kohë edhe me bërjen e tendave, dhe se gjithashtu Pjetri, Jakobi dhe Gjoni iu përkushtuan tërësisht predikimit. Por sot, ajo që ne quajmë pozita e vëllezërve, nuk ka të bëjë me pozitën e shërbesës. Në kishën lokale, vëllezërit e lokalitetit duhet të jenë dhjakët dhe pleqtë. Cdo vëlla e motër duhet të kujdeset për cështjet frymërore, ata janë priftërinjtë. Pleqtë nuk duhet të bëjnë cdo gjë për ta; pleqtë vetëm mbikqyrin. Dhe në lidhje me punëtorët, kur ata vijnë në kishë, ata kanë thjesht pozitën e një vëllai. Këtu qëndron ndryshimi mes Nikolaitëve dhe vëllezërve. Bibla na tregon se të gjithë bijtë e Perëndisë dëshmojnë, por apostujt dëshmojnë më shumë. Ndryshimi ka të bëjë me shkallën, jo me natyrën. Natyra është e njëjtë, vetëm shkalla është e ndryshme. Por mësimi i Nikolaitëve e ndryshon këtë  për cështjet frymërore kujdeset një shtresë e vecantë. Zoti qorton për këtë, sepse nëse do të ishte kështu, atëherë kisha do të ishte e botës dhe do ti mjaftonin vetëm disa dhjakë frymërorë. Disa njerëz vecanërisht frymërorë do të zgjidheshin nga kisha për tu kujdesur për cështjet frymërore. Do të përbënin një klasë tjetër për tu marrë me cështjet frymërore. Sistemi i etërve të kishës botërore, sistemi fetar i kishës shtetërore dhe sistemi pastoral i kishave të pavarura, janë të gjithë të të njëjtës natyrë. Janë të gjitha Nikolaite. Në Bibël ka vetëm vëllezër. Ka dhunti pastori por jo sistem pastorësh. Sistemi i pastorëve është traditë njerëzore. Nëse bijtë e Perëndisë nuk dëshirojnë të kthehen në gjendjen e fillimit, cfarëdo të bëjnë, nuk do të jetë e duhura. Kisha nuk duhet të bashkohet me botën dhe të pranojë jobesimtarë. Sepse përndryshe, do të jetë e lehtë të pranojë mësimin e Nikolaitëve. Njerëzit duhet të ndahen nga bota para se të sillen në kishë. Sa herë lejojmë jobesimtarë të bëhen pjesë e kishës, kisha nuk është më kishë, por botë. Shenjtëria dhe ndarja e kishës duhen ruajtur me cdo kusht.

Pendohu, përndryshe do të vij së shpejti te ti dhe do të luftoj kundër tyre me shpatën e gojës sime." (Zbu. 2:16). Zoti këtu thotë fjalë shumë të forta. Nëse ata nuk pendohen, Ai do i ndëshkojë me shpatën e gojës së Tij  që do të thotë, Ai do i ndëshkojë dhe do i gjykojë ata që do rebelohen kundër Tij. I lutemi Zotit të mos ketë Nikolaitë mes nesh! Mendoj se nëse kisha është frymërore, prej saj nuk mund të dalin Nikolaitë. Sapo kisha bëhet e botës, shfaqen Nikolaitët. Në fillim kërkesa e Perëndisë për popullin e Izraelit ishte që i gjithë kombi të ishte prift. Zoti hoqi mënjanë Levitët për të qenë priftërinj, sepse populli i Izraelit kishte mëkatuar. Kur kisha u bashkua me botën, shërbesa ndaj Perëndisë iu besua një numri të vogël njerëzish. Sot Perëndia kërkon që të gjithë besimtarët në kishë të merren me çështjet frymërore. 

"Kush ka veshë le të dëgjojë atë që Fryma u thotë kishave: kujt fiton do ti jap të hajë nga mana që është fshehur; dhe do ti jap një gur të bardhë, dhe mbi gur është shkruar një emër i ri, të cilin se njeh askush, përveç atij që e merr" (v. 17). Fitimtarit i premtohen dy gjëra  mana e fshehur dhe guri i bardhë. Mana e fshehur dhe mana e shkretëtirës janë dy gjëra të ndryshme. Kur populli i Izraelit ndodhej në shkretëtirë, nga qielli ra manë si ushqim për ta. Atëherë Moisiu u tha atyre të merrnin një enë të florinjtë, ta mbushnin me një omer manë dhe ta mbanin në arkë. Kur brezat pasardhës do të pyesnin për këtë gjë, ata do mund tu tregonin se si Perëndia dërgoi manën nga qielli për ti ushqyer kur ishin në shkretëtirë. Mana në arkë ishte dëshmia e tyre (Ekso. 16:14-35). Brezave të mëvonshëm që nuk e dinë çfarë është mana, do mund tu tregohej mana në arkë. Kështu do ta njihnin ata. Por ata që kishin ngrënë mana, do kishin tjetër ndjenjë kundrejt saj. Ata e kishin shijuar atë, ndaj kur ta shikonin përsëri, do kishin se çtë kujtonin. Ata që nuk e kishin shijuar nuk do i kishin këto kujtime, edhe pse do ta dinin se çfarë ishte ajo. Atij që del fitimtar, Zoti i jep të hajë manën e fshehur. Çka do të thotë se ai do të ketë kujtime.  
Çdo përvojë e jona në Zotin është e vlefshme dhe nuk do humbasë. Shumë vëllezër më pyesin nëse çfarë ata kanë kaluar në Zotin do ketë ndonjë vlerë në përjetësi. Nëse njeh manën e fshehtë, do e dish nëse këto do jenë apo jo ndopak të vlefshme. Nëse na jepet mundësia të shohim manën e fshehtë, atëherë do mundemi të rikujtojmë manën e përditshme edhe një herë. Çfarëdo vështirësie të kalojmë dhe sado lotë të derdhim sot, ato do bëhen kujtesa jonë. Për mua, mana e fshehtë është mana e përditshme. Ata që nuk e kanë parë manën nuk do kenë kujtime të saj kur të shohin manën e fshehur atë ditë. Edhe pse e njohin drejtimin e hirit të Tij, ata nuk kanë ngrënë prej saj. Por, ata që kanë shijuar prej saj, do jenë plot me kujtime. Mana e fshehur është një parim madhështor në Bibël dhe një thesar i madh. Një ditë ne do shijojmë manën e fshehur qiellore. Nëse nuk kemi shenja plagësh këtu, nuk jemi fitimtarë. Nëse kurrë skemi kaluar nëpër situata këtu, nuk do ketë kujtime apo rishijime të përvojave në të ardhmen, edhe nëse na jepet mana e fshehur. Mos thuaj kurrë se çfarë kalon sot është e pakuptimtë. Asnjë përvojë nuk është një përvojë e humbur. Atë ditë do mundemi të rikujtojmë përvojat tona. Nuk duhet të themi se çdo gjë në mbretëri është e njëjtë. Jo, nuk është njësoj! Përjetimi ynë në këtë botë ka lidhje me atë që do shijojmë atë ditë. Mana e fshehur u zbulohet atyre që njohin dhe është e panjohur për ata që nuk njohin. Sot kalojmë vështirësi dhe mundime, por atë ditë Zoti do i fshijë lotët tanë. Si do mund të dinë vlerën e çmuar të fshirjes së lotëve ata që nuk kanë lotë? 

Është edhe një shpërblim tjetër, dhe ky është guri i bardhë, dhe emri i fitimtarit është shkruar mbi gur. Zoti i jep atij një emër të ri që përputhet me gjendjen e tij para Zotit. Një vëlla do që unë të ndryshoj emrin e tij për të, por nuk e di nëse do të duhet që emri të ndryshohet përsëri pasi unë ta kem ndryshuar atë. Zoti e shkruan emrin mbi gur të bardhë; vetëm Zoti dhe ti e njihni atë. Fitimtari nuk merr një emër të veçantë, përkundrazi, ai merr emrin që meriton. Shpresoj që Zoti të na hapë sytë të njohim rrugën e fitimtarit dhe të marrim manën e fshehur dhe emrin e ri.

----------


## inscrite

*KAPITULLI V*

*KISHA NË TIATIRË*

_Lexim nga Shkrimi: Zbulesa 2:18-29_

Tani do vazhdojmë më tej për të parë Tiatirën. Këtu më duhet të theksoj veçanërisht se Efesi erdhi pasi kishte mbaruar epoka e kishës apostolike, dhe pas Efesit Smirna, dhe pas Smirnës Pergami, dhe pas Pergamit Tiatira. Sishte më kisha e kohës së apostujve, epoka e Efesit kishte mbaruar, epoka e vuajtjeve kishte mbaruar dhe periudha e Pergamit kishte shkuar gjithashtu. Edhe pse pasohen nga Tiatira, kisha e Tiatirës do të jetë derisa Zoti Jezus të kthehet përsëri. Dhe jo vetëm Tiatira, por edhe Sarda, Filadelfia dhe Laodicea do të jenë derisa të kthehet Zoti Jezus. Kthimi i Zotit Jezus nuk përmendet në tre kishat e para, por në secilën nga katër të fundit flitet për kthimin e Tij. Në Laodicenë nuk flitet shprehimisht për kthimin e dytë të Zotit Jezus për shkak të diçkaje të veçantë në lidhje me të dhe të cilën do e shpjegojmë më vonë. Të katër kishat e fundit do të vazhdojnë të jenë deri sa Zoti Jezus të vijë përsëri. 

Numri shtatë në Bibël përfaqëson plotësinë. Shtata përbëhet nga tre plus katër. Tre është numri i Perëndisë; Perëndia vetë është tre në një. Katër është numri i krijesës së Perëndisë; është numri i botës, që përfshin katër drejtimet, katër erërat, katër stinët, etj. Të gjitha këto përmbajnë numrin katër. Shtatë do të thotë Krijues plus krijesa. Kur Perëndia i shtohet njeriut, atëherë kemi plotësi. (Por kjo është plotësia e kësaj bote  Perëndia nuk vendos kurrë shtatë në përjetësi. Numri i plotësisë në përjetësi është dymbëdhjetë. Shtata është tre plus katër; dymbëdhjeta është tre herë katër. Kur Perëndia dhe njeriu vendosen së bashku; kjo është plotësia në këtë botë. Kur Krijuesi dhe krijesa bashkohen së bashku, atëherë ka plotësi të përjetshme.) Numri shtatë është gjithmonë tre plus katër. Shtatë kishat janë ndarë në tre kishat e para dhe katër të fundit. Tre të parat nuk flasin për ardhjen e Zotit, ndërkohë që katër të fundit i referohen kthimit të Zotit. Kështu, tre kisha i përkasin një grupi, ndërsa katër të tjerat një grupi tjetër. Kisha në Tiatirë është e para nga të katër kishat që do vazhdojnë të ekzistojnë deri në kthimin e Zotit Jezus. 

Tiatira do të thotë flijimi i parfumit, që është plot me sakrifica. Fjalët e thëna nga Zoti në këtë letër janë gjithmonë e më të forta. Zoti thotë se Ai është Ai që ka sytë si flakë zjarri" (Zbu. 2:18). Asgjë smund ti fshihet shikimit të Tij. Ai është drita; Ai vetë është ndriçimi. Në të njëjtën kohë Ai thotë se këmbët e Tij janë të ngjashëm me bronz të shkëlqyeshëm" (v. 18). Bronzi në Bibël përfaqëson gjykimin. Çfarë sytë shohin, këmbët e gjykojnë. Të gjithë studiuesit e Biblës bien dakort se kisha në Tiatirë i referohet Kishës Katolike Romake. Kjo nuk bën fjalë për çoroditjen që solli bashkimi me botën në fillim; kjo tashmë ka mbaruar. Tani situata është bërë kaq e rëndë, plot herezi dhe sakrifica. Është për tu vënë në dukje se si Kisha Romake Katolike i kushton kaq shumë vëmendje sjelljes dhe sakrificës. Turma është sakrifica e tyre. 

Kisha Romake Katolike, sipas vëshgimit tonë, nuk ka asgjë të mirë, por Zoti thotë: Unë i njoh veprat e tua, dashurinë tënde, besimin tënd, shërbimin tënd, durimin tënd dhe di që veprat e tua të fundit janë më të shumta se të parat." (v. 19). Zoti njeh që ka realitet në Kishën Romake Katolike. Madam Guyon, Tauler dhe Fenelon ishin të tërë në Kishën Romake Katolike dhe ne mund të përmendim edhe shumë emra të tjerë të njohur. Në të vërtetë ka shumë në Kishën Romake Katolike që e njohin Zotin. Nuk duhet kurrë të mendojmë se nuk ka asnjë të shpëtuar në Kishën Romake Katolike. Zoti ka ende njerëzit e Tij atje  për këtë duhet të jemi shumë të qartë në Zotin.
Çfarë po vëmë në dukje është fakti se sa e mjerë është bërë kisha në pamjen e saj të jashtme. Së pari pamë sjelljen e Nikolaitëve; më pas pamë se ajo u kthye në një mësim. Por çfarë mund të thuhet tani për kishën? Zoti thotë: Por kam disa gjëra kundër teje, sepse ti e lejon gruan Jezebel, që e quan veten profeteshë, të mësojë dhe ti mashtrojë shërbëtorët e mi të kurvërojnë dhe të hanë gjëra të flijuara idhujve" (v. 20). Kush është Jezebeli? Jezebeli është gruaja e Ashabit, që e mori atë për grua nga vendi i Sidonitëve, johebrenjve. Jezebeli e nxiti popullin të adhurojë Baalin (1 Mbretërve 16:30-32). Baali ishte perëndia i johebrenjve, jo Perëndia i popullit të Izraelit. Jezebeli i tha popullit të adhuronte imazhin e Baalit. Problemi nuk ishin thjesht idhujt, por zëvendësimi i Perëndisë. Ishte sjellë Baali dhe ishte adhuruar si perëndia e tyre. Në historinë e kombit hebre (Izraelit) deri te 1 Mbretërve 16, asnjë më parë nuk e kishte bërë popullin e Izraelit të mëkatonte siç bëri Ashabi. Ashabi ishte i pari që e drejtoi popullin të adhuronte një perëndi të huaj në mënyrë masive. As edhe Jeroboami nuk mund të krahasohet me të për mëkatet e kryera.

Duam të vëmë këtu në dukje se kush është Jezebeli. Jezebeli është një grua. Gruaja në Zbulesën 17 i referohet Kishës Romake Katolike. Tek Mateu 13:33 gruaja që mori majanë dhe e vuri në tre masa mielli, është gjithashtu Kisha Romake Katolike. Ndaj natyrisht, gruaja në Zbulesën 2:20 përfaqëson gjithashtu Kishën Romake Katolike.

Perëndia nuk e sheh kurrë me vend bashkimin mes popullit të Tij dhe jobesimtarëve; Perëndia thotë që kjo është kurvërim. Kështu, Jezebeli nuk ishte mbretëresha; bashkimi i Ashabit dhe Jezebelit ishte mëkat. Kurvërimi është çrregullim. Perëndia sheh një grua që po ngatërron fjalët e Perëndisë dhe popullin e Tij. Ajo solli perëndinë e johebrenjve. E kam thënë dhe më parë se kurvërimi sjell idhujtari. Në Dhjatën e Re flitet për kuvendin e Jeruzalemit, rezultat i të cilit ishte thirrja drejtuar vëllezërve nga johebrenjtë për të hequr dorë nga mishi ofruar idhujve dhe nga kurvëria. (Veprat 15:29). Këtu shohim se kurvërimi i Jezebelit solli idhujt në mbretërinë e Izraelit. 

Nëpërmjet Jezebelit Ashabi u bashkua me botën. Ska rëndësi vendi, është e dukshme që Kisha Romake Katolike bashkohet me forcat politike. Ajo dërgon ambasadorë dhe ministra nëpër kombe, dhe në raste krizash botërore thotë fjalën e saj. Bashkimi i kishës me botën solli Kishën Romake Katolike. E cila pretendon se papa i parë i saj ishte Pjetri. Por unë mendoj se Pjetri do të thoshte se ai ishte një dishepull i Jezusit të varfër nga Nazareti; lavdia dhe nderi i botës nuk kishin aspak të bënin me të. Ndërkohë që Kisha Romake Katolike ruan pozitën e saj në botë dhe kërkon respektim nga njerëzit. Praktika e Kishës Romake Katolike gjatë këtyre më shumë se një mijë vjetëve, sipas Jakobit 4:4, është e njëjtë me shkeljen më të rëndë të kurorës. Shohim këtu se kisha e ka humbur pastërtinë e nderit të saj. Sot është një grup njerëzish që mendojnë se mund të bien në ujdi më të tjerët përderisa kanë një numër kaq të madh anëtarësh. Sipas njerëzve, është një formë përparimi për kishën të ketë mundësi të bëjë marrëveshje por, sipas Perëndisë, është mëkat për kishën të marrë atë që është e botës. 

Cili është rezultati? Idhujtaria. Faktet i kemi para; nuk ka kishë si ajo Romake Katolike me kaq shumë idhuj. Mund të themi se kategoria më e mirë e idhujve është krijuar nga Kisha Romake Katolike. Kam qëndruar për një muaj në Romë. Gjatë asaj kohe ndieja vazhdimisht një gjë: Nëse e tyrja është kishë, atëherë e jona nuk është; nëse e jona është kishë, atëherë e tyrja sigurisht nuk është. Nuk ka rrugë të ndërmjetme që të dyja të qëndrojnë bashkë. Ajo që bie në sy është që ata kanë përmbushur çfarë është profetizuar në Bibël. Kanë një ikonë të Atit dhe një ikonë të Birit; kanë ikonat e apostujve dhe të shenjtorëve të lashtë. Ata adhurojnë Marinë; adhurojnë Pjetrin. Jezebeli i mëson shërbëtorët e Zotit të kurvërojnë dhe të hanë mish të ofruar idhujve. Flitet për Jezebelin sepse kisha ka futur perënditë e huaja të johebrenjve. E gjejmë këtë në librin me titull Misteri të G. H. Pember. Katolicizmi pranon idhujt dhe u vë atyre shenjat e krishtërimit. Më e dukshmja është imazhi i Marisë. Disa mendojnë se të paktën Maria është e krishtërimit. Por e vërteta është që Greqia ka një perëndeshë, India ka një perëndeshë , Egjipti ka një perëndeshë, dhe Kina ka një perëndeshë; çdo fe në botë ka një perëndeshë, përveç krishtërimit. Përderisa duhet të ketë një perëndeshë, sjellin Marinë. Në fakt krishtërimi nuk ka perëndeshë  origjina e konceptit të perëndeshës gjendet te jobesimtarët. Ndaj, kjo është idhujtari përmbi kurvërim. Kjo është Jezebeli që sjell gjërat e johebrenjve në mbretërinë e Izraelit. 
Ajo e quan veten një profeteshë sepse ajo do të predikojë e të mësojë. Pozita e kishës para Perëndisë është ajo e një gruaje. Sa herë që kisha ka autoritet të predikojë, kjo është Jezebeli. Kisha nuk ka gjë për të thënë, me fjalë të tjera, kisha nuk ka fjalë. Biri i Perëndisë është Fjala; ndaj vetëm Ai e ka fjalën. Krishti është koka e kishës; ndaj vetëm Ai mund të flasë. Sa herë flet kisha, është predikimi i gruas. Kisha Romake Katolike është gruaja që predikon. Në Kishën Romake Katolike me rëndësi është ajo që thotë kisha, jo ajo që thotë Bibla apo që thotë Zoti. Është e qartë se Perëndia thotë se Jezebeli është profetesha dhe gruaja që flet. Skllevërit e mi i referohet shërbëtorëve individualë. Jezebeli ka autoritet të drejtojë çdo besimtar. Njerëzit në Kishën Romake Katolike nuk e lexojnë Biblën, sepse kanë frikë mos keqkuptojnë atë që thotë Perëndia. Vetëm etërit mund të kuptojnë dhe vetëm ata mund të flasin; ndaj vetëm ata mund të vendosin për çdo cështje. Në parim Kisha Romake Katolike është predikimi i gruas e cila vendos çfarë duhet të bëjnë bijtë e Perëndisë. Shumë doktrina janë ndryshuar, sepse ajo flet për kishën dhe populli duhet të dëgjojë kishën. Ajo i kushton rëndësi mendimit se populli duhet të dëgjojë kishën dhe papën, dhe jo që populli duhet të dëgjojë Zotin. 

vazhdon..

Historia e kishës ka njohur persekutimet e Perandorisë Romake dhe persekutimet e Kishës Romake Katolike. Nuk dihet numri i saktë i bijve të Perëndisë të vrarë nga Kisha Romake Katolike gjatë persekutimit të saj në Spanjë. Ndëshkimet e zbatuara gjatë Inkuizicionit ishin mizore në ekstrem. Njerëzit çoheshin buzë varrit dhe më pas, të lënë pa frymë, u dorëzoheshin qeveritarëve për të treguar se asnjë nuk ishte vrarë prej tyre. Ajo do të të bëjë gjithmonë ta pranosh doktrinën e saj. Kombi hebre (Izraeli) pati vetëm një grua që vrau profetët, Jezebelin. Por nuk dimë numrin e dëshmitarëve që vdiqën nga duart e Kishës Romake Katolike gjatë shekujve të kaluar. Ata pretendojnë se çfarë ata vendosim është gjithmonë e drejtë. Mendimet e njerëzve janë tërësisht të varura prej tyre. Zoti ka thënë se dështimi i Tiatirës i ka rrënjët tek fakti se ajo lejon mësimin e Jezebelit në mesin e saj. 

"Dhe i dhashë kohë që të pendohet për kurvërinë e saj, por ajo nuk u pendua." (Zbu. 2:21). Ata janë ende të bashkuar me botën dhe plot me sjelljen e botës. "Ja, unë e flak atë në një shtrat" (v. 22)  jo në një arkivol, por në një shtrat. Arkivoli do të thotë se ka përfunduar; shtrati do të thotë se nuk ka përfunduar. Do të thotë se ajo nuk do të ndryshojë gjatë gjithë jetës së saj. Pacienti nuk mund të shërohet dhe nuk mund të ndryshojë. Duke vazhduar në gjendjen e saj të tanishme, ajo është e pashërueshme  kjo është gjendja e Kishës Romake Katolike. Musolini dhe papa nënshkruan një marrëveshje në 1926, në bazë të së cilws Vatikani shkwputej nga Italia për tu bërë shtet i pavarur, me gjykatën dhe policinë e vet, etj. Besimtarët në Kishën Romake Katolike shtohen çdo vit. Në Kinë nuk ka as edhe një gazetë të vetme të nxjerrë nga ndonjë kishë protestante, ndërsa Kisha Romake Katolike është pronare e një gazete. Numri i tyre është tre katër herë më i madh se ai i protestantëve. Shohim në Zbulesën 17 se deri në çshkallë do zhvillohet kjo kishë. Sot ajo po bëhet pa dyshim gjithmonë e më e fortë. Por Zoti i thotë popullit të Tij: Dilni prej saj, o populli im" (18:4). Çfarë thotë Zoti për ata që kanë kryer kurvëri me të dhe për bijtë e saj? "Unë i flak  ata që kurvërojnë me të, në shtrëngim të madh, po nuk u penduan për veprat e tyre; dhe do ti godas me vdekje bijtë e saj" (2:22-23). Këto fjalë ndoshta i referohen shkatërrimit që Perëndia do ti bëjë Kishës Romake Katolike nëpërmjet antikrishtit dhe ndjekësve të tij. "Dhe të gjitha kishat do të njohin se unë jam ai që heton mendjet dhe zemrat; dhe do ti jap gjithsecilit nga ju sipas veprave të veta." (v. 23).

"Por juve dhe të tjerëve që janë në Tiatirë, që nuk kanë këtë doktrinë dhe nuk i kanë njohur thellësirat e Satanit, sic i quajnë ata, unë them: nuk do të vë barrë tjetër mbi ju; por mbajeni fort atë që keni, derisa të vij." (vv. 24-25). "Të tjerëve që janë në Tiatirë"; edhe pse këtu ndodhet Jezebeli, mbetet akoma një tepricë. Kur Jezebeli u nis të vriste Elian, Elia u shkurajua shumë kur dëgjoi për këtë. Çfarë bëri ai? Ai u fsheh. Atëherë Perëndia i tha: Çbën këtu?". Ndërsa ai belbëzonte, Zoti i tha: "Kam lënë një tepricë prej shtatë mijë njerëzish" (1 Mbretërve 19:9-18). Këta janë të tjerët në Tiatirë." Në kohën e Jezebelit, ishte Elia; dhe në kishën Romake Katolike kanë qenë gjithashtu shumë që i pwrkisnin Zotit. Shumë prej tyre u dogjën, jo vetëm në Spanjë, por edhe në Francë dhe Britaninë e Madhe. Kisha Romake Katolike bëri të derdhet gjaku i shumë vetëve. Ky është një fakt. Edhe sot kjo kishë po përpiqet të bëjë më të mirën e saj për të persekutuar. Falë Zotit janë ende ata që nuk kanë këtë doktrinë dhe nuk i kanë njohur thellësirat e Satanit, siç i quajnë ata." Shprehja thellësitë" në greqisht është bathea, që do të thotë mister. Kishës Romake Katolike i pëlqen shumë ta përdorë këtë fjalë. Ata kanë shumë mistere apo doktrina të thella në mesin e tyre. Këto doktrina nuk janë nga Zoti, ato janë fjalët e Jezebelit. Zoti nuk do vendosë ndonjë barrë tjetër mbi ata që nuk kanë këtë doktrinë, por ata duhet të mbajnë fort atë që kanë. Mbaj fort Veprat e mia të cilat i ke njohur  kjo mjafton. Mos e humb atë që tashmë ke, derisa unë të vij.

"Dhe kujt fiton dhe i ruan deri në fund veprat e mia, do ti jap pushtet mbi kombet; dhe ai do ti qeverisë ata me një shufër hekuri dhe ata do të thyhen si enë argjile, sikurse mora edhe unë pushtet prej Atit Tim" (Zbu. 2:26-27). Ky është premtimi i parë. Çfarë do të thoë kjo? Kush ruan dele ka një shkop. Kur delet nuk sillen mirë, ai mund ta përdorë shkopin për ti goditur ato lehtas. Mateu 13:40-42 na tregon se një ëngjëll do të vijë dhe do të nxjerrë jashtë mbretërirsë së Tij gjithë skandalet, që do të thotë, do të përdorë forcë për të përzënë gjithë gjërat që nuk janë në rregull. Por kjo nuk do të thotë se kombet nuk do të ekzistojnë më gjatë mijëvjecarit. Ne e dimë se ato akoma do të jenë. Me anë të hekurit Perëndia do i thyejë këto gjëra në copa. 

Perëndia krijon gurë; njeriu krijon tulla. Tullat janë shumë të ngjashme më gurët. Kulla e Babelit u ndërtua me tulla. Që nga kulla e Babelit e deri tek 2 Timoteut të gjithë ata që imitojnë Atë janë enë prej balte (enët e pocarit). Zoti thotë se fitimtari do qeverisë kombet dhe do copëtojë enët prej balte. Fjala qeveris nënkupton se diçka nuk kryhet menjëherë, por duke goditur njërin pas tjetrit sipas nevojës. Kjo është qeverisje. Kjo lloj gjëje ndoshta do të bëhet në vazhdimësi deri në qiellin e ri dhe tokën e re. Mbretëria është fillimi i qiellit të ri dhe tokës së re. Vetëm të drejtët banojnë në qiellin e ri dhe tokën e re. Ja pse shufra e hekurt duhet të përdoret për të qeverisur kombet dhe për të copëtuar gjërat që vijnë nga njerëzit. 

"Dhe unë do ti jap atij yllin e mëngjesit" (Zbu. 2:28). Ky është premtimi i dytë. Ylli i mëngjesit në gjuhën kineze është i ashtuquajturi ylli i agimit. Në orën më të errët, pikërisht atëherë kur po agon dita, ai shfaqet për pak kohë, dhe më pas lind dielli. Janë shumë ata që shohin diellin, por pak vetë kanë parë yllin e mëngjesit. Një ditë e gjithë bota do ta shohë Zotin, siç thuhet te Malakia 4:2: Do të lindë Dielli i drejtësisë." Përpara se çdokush të shohë dritën, disa mund ta shohin atë të parët ndërsa është ende errësirë. Kjo është çfarw do të thotë të marrësh yllin e mëngjesit. Pak para se dita të agojë, është shumë errësirë. Por në këtë çast shfaqet ylli i mëngjesit. Zoti i premton fitimtarit se ai do të marrë yllin e mëngjesit në kohën më të errët. Kjo do të thotë se ai do ta shohë Zotin dhe do të mrekullohet. Ne e shohim diellin gjithmonë gjatë orëve të ditës, por e sheh yllin e mëngjesit ai që vendos të ngrihet herët ndërsa të tjerët flenë. Ky është premtimi për fitimtarin. 
"Kush ka veshë, le të dëgjojë atë që Fryma u thotë kishave" (Zbu. 2:29). Zoti po i flet jo vetëm Kishës Romake Katolike, por të gjitha kishave. 

Në tre letrat e para thirrja drejtuar fitimtarit vjen pas shprehjes "Kush ka veshë le të dëgjojë." Së pari është "ai që ka veshë," dhe më pas vjen premtimi për fitimtarin. Por duke filluar me Tiatirën, rregulli është përmbysur. Kjo provon se tri kishat e para janë të të njëjtit grup. Ndërsa katër të tjerat janë të një tjetri. Ka një ndryshim mes këtyre dy grupeve. Së pari, Smirna erdhi pasi epoka e Efesit kishte përfunduar, dhe Pergami vjen pasi kishte përfunduar Smirna, dhe Tiatira vjen pasi Pergami ishte larguar. Por tani Sarda vjen edhe pse Tiatira nuk ka mbaruar. Tiatira do vazhdojë derisa të kthehet Zoti. Dhe Filadelfia nuk vjen pasi të ketë kaluar Sarda, as Laodicea nuk shfaqet pasi të jetë larguar Filadelfia. Përkundrazi, Sarda ekziston ende kur vjen Filadelfia, dhe Filadelfila ende ekziston kur shfaqet Laodicea. Tiatira, Sarda, Filadelfia dhe Laodicea do të vazhdojnë deri në kthimin e Zotit Jezus. Tre të parat erdhën dhe shkuan, por katër të fundit shfaqen gradualisht dhe vazhdojnë deri sa Zoti të kthehet.

----------


## inscrite

*KAPITULLI VI*

*KISHA NË SARDË*

*Lexim nga Shkrimi: Zbulesa 3:1-6*

Kemi parë se gjatë kohës së apostujve ishte sjellja e Nikolaitëve. Pas sjelljes së Nikolaitëve pamë si Pergami mëkatoi rëndë duke sjellë botën në kishë. Pas Nikolaitëve erdhi Jezebeli, dhe në të njëjtën kohë edhe idhujt në kishë. Por ka diçka të mirë këtu: Në Tiatirë shohim gjykimin e Jezebelit, flakjen e saj në një shtrat vuajtjesh, dhe shohim gjithashtu se ndjekësit e saj do të vriten një ditë. Këto profeci nuk janë përmbushur ende, ato do përmbushen në kohën e rënies së Babilonës te Zbulesa 17. Historia e Tiatirës fillon që në kohën kur Jezebeli futi idhujt në kishë dhe do vazhdojë derisa ajo të marrë gjykimin. Tani duhet të shohim një gjë: kur kisha, në rrugën e saj të rënies që nga Nikolaitët, të vijë në gjendjen e Jezebelit, Perëndia nuk do e tolerojë më. Atëherë lind Sarda. Sardë do të thotë mbetja. Kisha në Sardë është reagimi i Perëndisë ndaj Tiatirës. Historia e  rigjallërimit në kishat nëpër tërë botën është shprehje e reagimit hyjnor. Kurdo që Zoti fillon një punë restaurimi, Ai është duke reaguar. Reagimi i Perëndisë është shërimi i njeriut. Do të doja ta mbanit mirë në mendje këtë parim. Sarda shfaqet sepse Zoti ka parë gjendjen e Tiatirës. 

Kisha të ndryshme grupohen dy nga dy në Zbulesë. Sarda lidhet me Efesin. Filadelfia lidhet me Smirnën, dhe Laodicea me Pergamin. Vetëm Tiatira mbetet vetëm. Në Sardë Zoti thotë se emri i Tij është Ai që ka të shtatë Frymërat e Perëndisë. Unë i di veprat e tua; ti ke emrin se jeton, por je i vdekur" (Zbu. 3:1). Letra drejtuar Efesit thotë se Ai mban shtatë yje në dorën e Tij të djathtë, ndërsa në letrën drejtuar Sardës thuhet se Ai ka të shtatë yjet.  Efesi është plogështimi pas apostujve, që do të thotë, ndryshimi nga diçka e mirë në të keqe; Sarda është shërimi nga Tiatira, që do të thotë, kalimi nga diçka e keqe në diçka të mirë. Efesi është ai që ka vepra por jo dashuri; Sarda është ajo që ka emrin se jeton, por është e vdekur. Ndaj këto të dyja qëndrojnë bashkë. Zoti e shfaq Veten si Ai që ka të shtatë Frymërat. Të shtatë Frymërat e Perëndisë janë dërguar prej Tij në botë për vepra, dhe këto vepra janë veprat e jetës. Shtatë yjet në Efes përfaqësojnë lajmëtarët; këtu ata paraqesin ndriçimin. Vepra e shërimit është gjysëm në Frymë dhe gjysëm në dritë.   

Sarda është e ngjashme me Tiatirën për nga koha e gjatë që ajo përfshin, që nga kishat e reformuara deri në kthimin e Zotit. Edhe pse koha e Sardës nuk është e gjatë sa e Tiatirës, ajo paraqet jo vetëm kishën gjatë Reformimit, por edhe historinë e kishës pas Reformimit. 
"Unë i di veprat e tua; ti ke emrin se jeton, por je i vdekur." Besoj se asnjë nuk e vë në dyshim se Martin Luter ishte një shërbëtor i Zotit dhe se Reformimi ishte vepra e Perëndisë. U bë punë e madhe me anë të Reformimit, ai ishte reagim hyjnor. Sigurisht që Zoti e përdori Luterin si një zëdhënës; ai ishte një njeri i zgjedhur posaçërisht nga Perëndia. Kur Luteri filloi punën, reformimi ishte tërësisht Sardë. Synimi i tij ishte vetëm shërimi. Zoti nuk thotë se puna e Luterit nuk ishte e mirë; përkundrazi, Ai thotë se ajo nuk është e plotë. Ishte e mirë, por jo e mirë sa duhej. Në sytë e Zotit, Ai nuk gjen ndonjë gjë të plotë  çdo gjë ishte një fillim pa një fund. Zoti është një Zot i plotësisë, Ai kërkon plotësi. Për këtë arsye duhet ta Kërkojmë Atë që të mund të shohim. 

Problemi i shfajësimit u zgjidh pas Luterit. Shfajësimi vjen nga besimi dhe paqja në Zotin vjen nga besimi. Luteri jo vetëm na paraqiti shfajësimin nëpërmjet besimi, por na dha gjithashtu edhe një Bibël të hapur. Në Tiatirë autoriteti është në duart e Jezebelit  me fjalë të tjera në duart e kishës. Çështja është se çfarë thotë kisha, jo çfarë thotë Zoti. E gjithë çështja qëndron në çfarë thotë kisha nënë: Tërë njerëzit e Kishës Romake Katolike dëgjojnë kishën mëmë.  Dhe Zoti thotë se Ai do i vrasë bijtë e saj. Ju thoni nënë, por Zoti thotë fëmijët. Luteri na tregoi çfarë thotë Zoti dhe çfarë thotë Bibla. Njerëzit mund të lexojnë Fjalën e Perëndisë dhe mund ta shohin vetë çfarë thotë në të vërtetë Perëndia, dhe jo çfarë thotë Roma. Me Biblën e hapur, e gjithë kisha është e ndriçuar. 

E megjithatë lind një problem: Protestantizmi nuk na dha një kishë për të qënë. Për pasojë, kudo ku hyri doktrina e shfajësimit nëpërmjet besimit dhe Bibla për të gjithë, u krijua edhe kisha shtetërore. Sekti luterian u kthye në kishë shtetërore në shumë vende. Më vonë në Angli lindi kisha anglikane, e cila është gjithashtu kishë shtetërore. Që me Romën filloi të ndryshojë gjendja e kishës. Që nga koha e shfajësimit nëpërmjet besimit dhe Biblës së hapur, kishat protestante ende nuk e kanë kuptuar se si duhet të jetë kisha. Edhe pse kishin konceptin e shfajësimit nëpërmjet besimit dhe Biblën për të gjithë, kishat protestante vazhduan të ndjekin shembullin e Romës dhe nuk iu kthyen kishës së parë. Problemi i kishës nuk u zgjidh gjatë Reformimit. Luteri nuk e reformoi kishën. Ai vetë tha se ne nuk duhet të mendojmë se shfajësimi nëpërmjet besimit është i mjaftueshëm. Ka kaq shumë gjëra për të ndryshuar. E megjithatë njerëzit në kishat protestante ndaluan pikërisht këtu. Luteri nuk u ndal aty, por ata ndaluan dhe thanë se ishte e mirë sa duhej. Edhe pse iu kthyen besimit të fillimit, kisha vetë mbeti e pandryshuar. Më parë ishte kisha ndërkombëtare e Romës; tani është kisha shtetërore e Anglisë apo kisha shtetërore gjermane - dhe vetëm kaq.

E shihni vëllezër? Reformimi nuk e riktheu kishën në gjendjen e fillimit; ai bëri vetëm që kisha botërore të bëhet kisha shtetërore. Tiatira dënohet sepse futi kishën në botë; në të njëjtën mënyrë, Sarda dënohet sepse futi kishën në shtete. Ti ke emrin se jeton, por je i vdekur. Reformimi ishte i gjallë, por ai ka ende shumë gjëra të vdekura.  

Më vonë lindën shumë "kundërshtarë", si Kisha Presbiterane, etj. Në njërën anë është Kisha Romake Katolike; në anën tjetër janë kishat protestante. Ndër kishat protestante, përveç atyre të themeluara sipas shteteve, ka edhe kisha të krijuara në bazë të opinioneve dhe doktrinave të ndryshme. Kundërshtarët nuk marrin shtetin si kufi, por doktrinën e tyre. Ndaj, ka dy lloje kishash ndër kishat protestante: njëra është shtetërore dhe tjetra është e pavarur. Sot shohim bashkimin e shtetit me kishën në Gjermani, Britaninë e Madhe, e kështu me radhë. Roma ka kishën e botës, ndërsa Britania e Madhe, Gjermania, etj, kanë kishën shtetërore. Mbretërit dhe kryetarët e shteteve nuk duan të dëgjojnë papën, e megjithatë ata duan që të tjerët ti dëgjojnë ata. Në politikë duan të jenë mbretër; dhe duan të jenë mbretër në fe gjithashtu. Për pasojë lindën kishat shtetërore. Njerëzit nuk e bënë kurrë pyetjen se si është kisha në Bibël. Ata  nuk iu referuan asaj për të parë nëse ishte mirë të kishte kisha shtetërore. Më vonë lindën kishat e pavarura. Themelimi i kishave të pavarura bazohej në mbështetjen në një doktrinë të caktuar; ndaj ato u veçuan nga ata që nuk kishin të njëjtën doktrinë. Kisha Baptiste u krijua sepse dikush pa baptizmin; Kisha Presbiterane u themelua sepse dikush pa sistemin presbiteran në kishë. Kisha u krijua jo sepse dikush e dinte çfarë ishte kisha; përkundrazi, kisha u themelua bazuar në një sistem. Zoti thotë se këto dy lloje kishash protestante  shtetërorja dhe e pavarura  nuk i janë rikthyer qëllimit të fillimit. Kjo thënie është shumë domethënëse.                                                      

"Ji syçelë dhe forco mbetjen e gjërave që gati po vdesin" (v. 2). Kjo i referohet shfajësimit nëpërmjet besimit dhe Biblës së hapur, dhe jetës që fitohet prej tyre. Në tërë historinë e Sardës, këto kanë qenë gati të vdesin; ndaj Zoti thotë: Forco mbetjen e gjërave që gati po vdesin. Sot në kishat protestante rregullat e njerëzve janë ende në fuqi, edhe pse Bibla është tanimë e  hapur. Ndaj Zoti ka thënë: Sepse nuk i gjeta të përkryera veprat e tua përpara Perëndisë tim" (v. 2). Edhe ajo që ata tashmë kanë nuk është e plotë. Disa nga gjërat e tyre nuk janë të plota; nuk kanë qenë të plota që nga fillimi. "Kujto, pra, atë që more dhe dëgjove, dhe ruaje edhe pendohu" (v. 3).

A mbaron kështu historia e kishave protestante? Jo! Historia e kishave protestante është një histori rilindjesh. Në kohën kur Luteri filloi, shumë vetë u shpëtuan, rilindën dhe morën shërim të madh. Një karakteristikë e kishave protestante është shërimi. Ne nuk e dimë deri ku do punojë Fryma e Shenjtë. Luteri reformoi diçka; kështu lindi Kisha Luterane. Kur u pa e vërteta e presbiterit, u organizua Kisha Presbiterane. U shfaq Wesley (Uesli), ndaj lindi Kisha Metodiste. Sot në botë ka ende shumë kisha më të vogla. Në 1914 kishte më shumë se 1500 kisha. 

Falë Perëndisë, Sarda është bekuar shpesh prej Tij. Por, sapo kishte një bekim nga Zoti, njerëzit organizonin diçka për ta ruajtur atë bekim. Edhe pse bekimi i Zotit ndodhet ende aty, sfera e tij është e të njëjtave përmasa. Kishat protestante janë si një kupë. Në fillim të rilindjes, njerëzit shkojnë kudo ku ka ujë të gjallë. Kudo shkon Fryma e Perëndisë, do të shkojnë edhe njerëzit. Njerëzit përdorën një kupë me shpresën se do ruanin ujin e gjallë pa humbje. Dobia e kësaj është se ruhet hiri, dhe humbja është se ndodhet vetëm një kupë bekim. Në brezin e parë kupa ishte plot. Aty nga brezi i dytë kupa ishte e mbushur vetëm përgjysëm, dhe filloi paqartësia. Nga brezi i tretë apo i pestë, uji u largua dhe mbeti vetëm një kupë bosh. Atëherë ata filluan të debatonin me denominacionet e tjera se kupa e kujt ishte më e mirë, edhe pse të gjitha kupat nuk ishin të vlefshme për te pirë. Cili ishte rezultati? Perëndia reagoi përsëri dhe ja ku erdhi një Sardë tjetër. Kjo është e tërë historia e ringjalljes. Kur vjen hiri i Perëndisë, njerëzit krijojnë menjëherë një organizëm për ta ruajtur atë. Organizmi mbetet, por përmbajtja ka humbur. Megjithatë, kupa nuk mund të thyhet; ndodhet gjithmonë ata që janë të përkushtuar ta mbajnë kupën në vazhdimësi. Kemi këtu një çështje parimi: Nxënësit e Ueslit nuk mund asnjëherë të ishin të ngjashëm me të, dhe as nxënësit e Kalvin nuk mund të krahasoheshin me të. Shkollat e profetëve rrallë nxorrën profetë  të gjithë profetët e mëdhenj u zgjodhën nga Perëndia prej shkretëtirës. Fryma e Perëndisë zbret mbi atë që Ai zgjedh. Është Ai Kreu i kishës, jo ne. Njerëzit gjithmonë mendojnë se uji i gjallë është i vlefshëm dhe duhet ruajtur me organizim, por ai gradualisht humbet përgjatë brezave, deri sa thahet plotësisht. Pasi është tharë, Zoti na jep përsëri ujë të gjallë në shkretëtirë.

Në njërën anë ka rilindje  lavdi Zotit! Nga ana tjetër, duhet qortuar prej Tij, sepse ajo kurrë nuk iu rikthye fillimit. Kishat protestante përjetojnë vazhdimisht rilindje, por Zoti thotë se ato nuk janë të përsosura, ato nuk i janë kthyer fillimit. Duhet të mos harrojmë çfarë ishte në fillim. Çështja nuk qëndron në çfarë marrim dhe dëgjojmë tani; çështja është si ne merrnim dhe dëgjonim në fillim. Sipas Veprave 2 u shpëtuan shumë vetë dhe Zoti thotë se ata ngulmonin në mësimin dhe përbashkësinë e apostujve, në thyerjen e bukës dhe në lutje. Nuk thotë se ata vazhdonin në thyerjen e bukës dhe lutjet e apostujve, por në mësimin dhe përbashkësinë e apostujve. Përbashkësia e Krishtit është përbashkësia e apostujve; mësimi i Krishtit është mësimi i apostujve. Zoti vlerëson si përbashkësi vetëm përbashkësinë e apostujve; Ai vlerëson vetëm mësimin e tyre si mësim. Ne nuk mund të shpikim ndonjë përbashkësi; dhe as mund të shpikim ndonjë mësim. Gabimi i Tiatirës ishte se ajo fabrikoi mësimin e vet që kur Jezebeli ishte atje. Perëndia nuk na do të shpikim; Ai do vetëm që ne të marrim. Çdo gjë mund të shpiket në shekullin e njëzetë, por jo mësimi. Në Frymë mund të flasim për zbulesë, por në lidhje me mësimin, ne nuk mund të shpikim asgjë. Duhet vetëm të shqyrtojmë çfarë kemi marrë, çfarë kemi dëgjuar dhe ti ruajmë fort e të pendohemi. 

"Do të vij te ti si një vjedhës, dhe nuk do të dish në çorë do të vij te ti." (v. 3). "Vij" është të vish që prej së larti. Mbi  upon (anglisht) në greqisht është epi, që do të thotë, do të vij duke zbritur në anën tënde, jo mbi ty, por mënjanë teje. Ardhja e vjen rrotull në anën tënde. Përdorimi i fjalëve nga Zoti është bërë me shumë mjeshtëri. Ne mund ti përkthejmë si: Do të vij dhe kaloj pranë teje, dhe megjithatë, ti nuk do ta kuptosh.
Hajduti nuk vjen të marrë gjërat e pavlerë; ai vjedh gjithmonë më të mirën. Zoti gjithashtu do vjedhë më të mirët nga toka. Më të mirët janë në duart e Tij, jo jashtë Tij. Ne jemi në të njëjtën shtëpi: një do të rrëmbehet dhe një do të lihet. Kështu pra, Zoti thotë se nëse nuk do tw jeni zgjuar, Ai do vijë. Zoti Jezus po vjen shpejt. Kjo ditë po afron. Qofshim të çmuar aq sa Zoti të na vjedhë. 

"Por ke disa veta në Sardë, që nuk e ndotën petkat e tyre; edhe do të ecin me mua të veshur në të bardha, sepse janë të denjë." (v. 4). Jakobi çoi shtatëdhjetë vetë në Egjipt. (Ekso. 1:5). Në përgjithësi Shkrimet thonë kaq burra, kaq frymë. Por Zoti thotë këtu se janë disa emra; Zoti u kushton vëmendje të veçantë emrave tanë. Ai thotë se janë disa që nuk i ndotën petkat e tyre. Këto petka janë veprat tona të mira. Kur dalim para Perëndisë, ne veshim Krishtin, sepse Krishti është petku ynë i bardhë. Sidoqoftë, ne nuk po qëndrojmë para Perëndisë këtu, por përpara Krishtit, përpara fronit të gjykimit. (Rom. 14:10). Ne nuk veshim Krisht këtu; përkundrazi, në veshim li të hollë, të pastër e të shkëlqyeshëm, sepse liri i hollë janë veprat e drejta të shenjtorëve" (Zbu. 19:8). Janë disa që nuk i ndotën petkat; thënë ndryshe, sjellja e tyre është e pastër. Ata do të ecin me Perëndinë, sepse janë të denjë. 

"Kush fiton do të vishet me rroba të bardha dhe unë nuk do ta fshij emrin e tij nga libri i jetës, por do të rrëfej emrin e tij përpara Atit tim dhe para ëngjëjve të Tij" (3:5). Çështja këtu nuk është nëse emri është regjistruar, por nëse emri do të rrëfehet. Ata të cilët Zoti do i rrëfejë, do marrin pjesë në diçka; ata të cilët nuk do rrëfehen nga Zoti nuk do të marrin pjesë. Të gjithë emrat janë shënuar në librin e jetës, por ai i cili nuk është pranuar nga Zoti është si dikush që është shënuar me një rreth. Ai nuk do të marrë pjesë. Këtu çështja nuk ka të bëjë me jetën e përjetshme në përjetësi, por nëse ti do mundesh apo jo të mbretërosh me Zotin. Është kaq e trishtë të jesh i regjistruar dhe përsëri të mos mundesh të marrësh dot pjesë. Pastë Zoti hir për ne kështu që të mund të veshim rrobën e bardhë përpara Zotit. Kemi rrobën e bardhë për ta veshur përpara Perëndisë, po përpara Zotit?

----------


## inscrite

*KAPITULLI VII*

*KISHA NË FILADELFI*

*Lexim nga Shkrimi: Zbu. 3:7-13; Mt. 23:8-11; Gjo. 20:17; 1 Kor. 12:13; Gal. 3:28*

Këtu kemi skicuar një paraqitje sistematike. Ndoshta na ndihmon të kuptojmë më mirë. Pjesa e parë përfaqëson kishën në periudhën apostolike. Edhe pse Efesi tashmë ishte një kishë e plogësht, ajo vazhdon të njëjtën linjë, përderisa Zoti njeh faktin që kisha në Efes është vazhdim i kishës apostolike. Më pas vjen Smirna, e cila vazhdon po në këtë linjë. Smirna është me të vërtetë një kishë e vuajtjeve. Nuk ka as lavdërim dhe as qortim për të. Megjithatë, pas Smirnës, ndodhi diçka me shfaqjen e Pergamit. Ajo nuk i qëndroi vërtetësisë së apostujve; ajo u bashkua me botën dhe mori kthesën tatëposhtë. Ajo pasoi kishën në Smirnë, por ajo nuk i qëndroi vërtetësisë së apostujve. Meqënëse Pergami mori këtë kthesë, ajo u ndoq nga Tiatira. Ajo eci në të njëjtën rrugë të Pergamit, e cila ndryshonte nga ajo e apostujve. Sarda doli nga Tiatira dhe ajo gjithashtu mori një kthesë, por kthesa e saj ishte në drejtimin pas. Tiatira do vazhdojë deri në ardhjen e Zotit, dhe Sarda gjithashtu do jetë deri në kthimin e Tij.

Tani duam t’ju prezantojmë Filadelfian. Filadelfia është kisha që i kthehet vërtetësisë së apostujve. Edhe ajo merr një kthesë, një kthesë për tek gjendja e fillimit në Bibël. Kthesa e shërimit fillon me Sardën dhe përfundon me Filadelfian. Tani ajo është përsëri në të njëjtën linjë të drejtë sikurse epoka e apostujve. Filadelfia vjen nga Sarda. Ajo nuk është as Kisha Romake Katolike dhe as kishat Protestante, por vazhdimësi e kishës së apostujve. Më pas vjen Laodicea, të cilën do ta trajtojmë kur të kalojmë atje. Tani do shohim për pak se kush është Filadelfia, duke shpresuar të jemi të qartë për çka ajo përfaqëson.  

Ndër shtatë kishat, pesë qortohen dhe dy jo. Dy kishat që nuk qortohen janë Smirna dhe Filadelfia. Zoti aprovon vetëm këto të dyja. Është me të vërtetë pë t’u vënë në dukje se fjalët që Zoti i thotë Filadelfias janë krejt të ngjashme me ato që i thuhen Smirnës. Problemi i Smirnës ishte judaizmi, ndërkohë që edhe me Filadelfian kishte judaizëm. Kishës në Smirnë Zoti i thotë: “Që të provoheni" (Zbu. 2:10), ndërsa kishës në Filadelfia Zoti i thotë: “Edhe unë do të të ruaj ty nga ora e sprovës që do të vijë mbi gjithë botën, për të provuar ata që banojnë mbi dhe" (3:10). Zoti gjithashtu u flet dy kishave në lidhje me kurorën. Smirnës i thotë: “Unë do të të jap kurorën e jetës" (2:10), ndërsa Filadelias i thotë: “Mbaje fort atë që ke, që të mos të marrë ndokush kurorën tënde" (3:11). Këto dy kisha kanë këto dy pika ngjashmërie që tregojnë se janë të të njëjtës linjë, që do të thotë, të linjës së vërtetësisë së kishës apostolike. Kisha e Sardës ishte një mëkëmbje, por jo një mëkëmbje e plotë; ishte një përmirësim i papërfunduar. Por Filadelfia shërohet deri sa ajo të plotësojë dëshirën e Zotit. Kisha në Filadelfia jo vetëm nuk qortohet sikurse edhe Smirna, por edhe lavdërohet. Vija e drejtë që kemi skicuar është linja e të zgjedhurve. E dimë që Zoti zgjodhi Filadelfian. Filadelfia vazhdon vërtetësinë e apostujve. Në krahasim me Smirnën, ajo shërohet. Ndaj fjalët që Zoti i thotë asaj janë dhe për ne që t’i mbajmë dhe t’u bindemi. Kthesa e Tiatirës dhe e Pergamit ishte në një shkallë të tillë sa, kur erdhi Sarda, ajo nuk u mëkëmb dot plotësisht, edhe pse veproi në mënyrë madhështore. Megjithëse mori rrugën e shërimit, ajo nuk ia doli të përmbushte synimin. Filadelfia është një mëkëmbje e plotë. Shpresoj ta dallojmë qartë këtë. 

Filadelfia në greqisht përbëhet nga dy fjalë. E para do të thotë “të duam njëri tjetrin”, dhe e dyta ka kuptimin “vëlla”. Ndaj, Filadelfia do të thotë “dashuri vëllazërore”. "Dashuria vëllazërore” është profecia e Zotit. Sakrifica është veçantia e Tiatirës dhe është përmbushur në Kishën Romake Katolike. Mëkëmbja është karakteristika e Sardës dhe është përmbushur në kishat Protestante. Tani Zoti na tregon se është një kishë e cila është shëruar plotësisht dhe lavdërohet prej Tij. Kush lexon Biblën do pyesë: Kush është në fakt ajo? Ku mund ta gjejmë në histori? Nuk mund ta anashkalojmë këtë pyetje.

Kam folur tashmë për sjelljen dhe mësimin e Nikolaitëve në kishën e Efesit dhe të Pergamit. Më tej kam treguar se si ata përfaqësojnë një shtresë priftërinjsh. Në popullin e Izraelit vetëm Levitët mund të ishin priftërinj dhe jo të tjerët. Por në kishë, të tërë bijtë e Perëndisë janë priftërinj. 1 Pjetrit 2 dhe Zbulesa 5 na tregojnë qartë se, të gjithë ata që janë blerë me gjakun, janë priftërinj. Por Nikolaitët krijuan posaçërisht ofiqin e priftit. Populli (besimtarët e thjeshtë) duhet të rrinë në botë dhe të merren me punët laike. Priftërinjtë qëndrojnë mbi popullin e thjeshtë dhe kujdesen për çështjet frymërore. Tani do flas përsëri në lidhje me çështjen e klasës ndërmjetësuese. Hebrenjtë kanë judaizmin dhe Nikolaitët u zhvilluan nga një sjellje në një mësim. Gjejmë ekzistencën e një klase etërish. Ata merren me çështjet frymërore, ndërsa të tjerët kujdesen për çështjet laike. Vënia e duarve është çështje e tyre, vetëm ata mund të bekojnë. Nëse duhet të shqyrtojmë një çështje të caktuar, nuk mund ta pyesim Zotin vetë; ne duhet t’u kërkojmë atyre ta pyesin Zotin për ne. Në kohën e Sardës gjendja u përmirësua. U shfuqizua sistemi i etërve, por do t’i zinte vendin sistemi fetar që po lindte. Ndër kishat protestante ka kisha shtetërore tepër strikte dhe ka gjithashtu shumë kisha të pavarura të shpërndara. Megjithatë, qoftë kishë shtetërore apo e pavarur, ekzistenca e klasës ndërmjetësuese vihet re gjithmonë. E para ka sistemin fetar, ndërsa e dyta sistemin pastoral. Në lidhje me sistemin e klasës priftërore, e quajtur etërit, kleri apo pastorët, është diçka që nuk pranohet nga Zoti. Kishat protestante përbëjnë një ndryshim në formën e vazhdimësisë së mësimit të Nikolaitëve të gjetur në Pergam. Edhe pse në kishat protestante asnjë nuk quhet atë, përsëri kleri dhe pastorët janë në parim pikërisht e njëjta gjë. Edhe po t’u ndryshojmë emrin dhe t’i quajmë punëtorë, për sa kohë ndodhen në të njëjtin pozicion, kanë të njëjtë shije. 

Kam sjellë shumë pjesë nga Shkrimet që tregojnë se ne jemi të gjithë priftërinj. Por tani ka një diskutim mes Perëndisë dhe njerëzve. Përderisa Perëndia thotë se çdonjëri në kishë është e mundur të jetë prift, pse atëherë njerëzit thonë se autoriteti frymëror ndodhet vetëm në duart e klasës ndërmjetësuese, siç janë etërit? E përsëris, të gjithë ata që janë shfajësuar prej gjakut të çmuar janë priftërinj. Pse Zoti nuk e qorton Filadelfian, përkundrazi, e lavdëron atë? Mos harroni se fillimet e klasës ndërmjetësuese ishin në Pergam dhe praktikimi i kësaj klase u bë në Romë. Ata kanë papët që sundojnë mbi ta, kanë zyrtarët e lartë që ushtrojnë autoritet mbi ta, zyrtarët e lartë të Vatikanit (pallati kishtar), etj. Por Zoti thotë: “Ju jeni të gjithë vëllezër”. I qëndroni Mateut 23:8 dhe 20:26. Bibla nuk ka sistem pastorësh. Zoti thotë: “Dhe përmbi tokë mos thirrni askënd atë tuaj, sepse vetëm një është Ati juaj … As mos lejoni t’ju quajnë udhëheqës, sepse vetëm një është Udhëheqësi juaj" (23:9-10). Por Kisha Romake Katolike përdor termin atë, dhe kishat protestante përdorin termin pastor. Në shekullin e nëntëmbëdhjetë pati një rilindje të madhe, e cila hoqi klasën ndërmjetesuese. Një shërim i madh pasoi Sardën: Vëllezërit e donin njëri tjetrin, dhe klasa ndërmjetësuese u hoq në kishë. Kjo është Filadelfia. 

Në kryeqytetin e Irlandës, Dublin, në 1825 ndodheshin disa besimtarë, zemrat e të cilëve ishin përgatitur nga Perëndia për të dashur të gjithë bijtë e Tij, pavarësisht denominacionit të tyre. Kjo lloj dashurie nuk duhej të shqetësohej nga muret e grupimeve. Ata filluan të shikonin se në Shkrim Perëndia thotë se ka vetëm një trup të Krishtit, pavarësisht se në sa shumë sekte mund ta ndajë atë njeriu. Ata u thelluan në Shkrimet dhe panë se sistemi ku një njeri administronte kishën dhe një njeri predikonte, nuk ishte biblik. Ndaj ata filluan të mblidhen në Darkën e Zotit për të thyer bukën dhe për t’u lutur. Në 1825, pas më shumë se njëmijë vjet Kishë Katolike Romake dhe disa qindra vjet të kishave protestante, ndodhi rikthimi i parë për te adhurimi i thjeshtë, i lirë dhe frymëror sipas Shkrimeve. Në fillim ishin vetëm dy vetë; më vonë u bënë katër apo pesë. 

Në sytë e botës këta besimtarë ishin të thjeshtë dhe të panjohur. Por ata kishin Zotin mes tyre dhe ngushëllimin e Frymës së Shenjtë. Ata mbështeteshin në dy të vërteta të qarta: E para, kisha është Trupi i Krishtit dhe Trupi është një, dhe e dyta, në Dhjatën e Re nuk ka system klerik, që do të thotë se të gjithë punëtorët e Fjalës të vendosur nga njerëzit nuk janë biblik. Ata besonin se të gjithë besimtarët e vërtetë janë anëtarët e këtij Trupi të vetëm. Mirëprisnin me ngrohtësi të gjithë ata që vinin në mesin e tyre, pavarësisht grupimit. Ata nuk kishin  ndjenjën e të qenit ndonjë sekt. Besonin se të gjithë besimtarët e vërtetë kishin ofiqin e priftit dhe mund të hynin lirshëm në më të Shenjtin e të Shenjtëve. Ata besonin gjithashtu se Zoti i ringjallur i kishte dhënë kishës dhunti të ndryshme për përsosjen e shenjtorëve, për ndërtimin e Trupit të Krishtit. Ndaj ata mundën të shkëputeshin nga dy mëkatet e sistemit fetar – ofrimi i sakrificave dhe një njeri që predikon Fjalën. Këto parime i bënë ata të mirëprisinin këdo që ishte në Krishtin si vëllain e tyre dhe të ishin të hapur ndaj çdo shërbëtori të fjalës të caktuar nga Fryma e Shenjtë për të shërbyer.

Gjatë kësaj kohe në Kishën Anglikane ishte një klerik me emrin John Nelson Darby, i cili ishte i pakënaqur me gjendjen e kishës së tij dhe besonte se kjo nuk ishte biblike. Ai gjithashtu takohej shpesh me vëllezërit, edhe pse në atë kohë ende mbante veshjen e klerikut anglikan. Ai ishte një njeri i perëndishëm, një njeri me pushtet të madh, dhe një njeri i gatshëm të vuante. Ai ishte gjithashtu një besimtar frymëror që e njihte Perëndinë dhe Biblën dhe e dënonte mishin. Në 1827 u largua zyrtarisht nga Kisha Anglikane, hoqi rroben e klerikut, për t’u bërë një vëlla i thjeshtë që mblidhet së bashku me vëllezërit. Çfarë panë vëllezërit ishte fillimisht e kufizuar, por kur Darby iu bashkua atyre, drita hyjnore u derdh si një lumë. Vepra e Darby-t ishte në shumë aspekte e ngjashme me atë të Weslely-it, por qëndrimi i tij ndaj Kishës Anglikane ishte krejt i ndryshëm. Në shekullin e kaluar, Wesley ndjeu se nuk mund të largohej nga kisha shtetërore në paqe; një shekull më vonë, Darby ndjeu se nuk mund të vazhdonte në Kishën Anglikane në paqe. Por, për sa i përket zellit, përkushtimit me gjithë zemër dhe besnikërisë, ata ishin të ngjashëm në shumë aspekte. 

Në të njëjtin vit filloi t’i ndiqte takimet edhe J. G. Bellett. Ai ishte një besimtar jashtëzakonisht i thellë dhe frymëror. Ky lloj takimi, i thjeshtë dhe përsëri biblik, e preku thellë atë. Në lidhje me gjendjen në atë kohë, ai do të thoshte: 

Një vëlla sapo më ka treguar se atij i dukej sipas Shkrimeve se besimtarët, të mbledhur së bashku si dishepuj të Krishtit, ishin të lirë të thyenin së bashku bukën siç i kishte këshilluar Zoti i tyre; dhe se, për sa mund të jetë udhërrëfyes praktikimi i apostujve, çdo ditë e Zotit duhet të jetë mënjanë për të kujtuar në këtë mënyrë vdekjen e Zotit dhe për t’iu bindur urdhërimit të Tij të fundit. 

Diku tjetër, J. G. Bellett thotë:
Një ditë me një vëlla, ndërsa po kalonim tatëposhtë rrugës Lower Pembroke, më tha: "Dyshoj të jetë kjo çfarë kërkon Perëndia për ne – ne duhet të mblidhemi së bashku me shumë thjeshtësi si dishepuj, jo të qëndrojmë mbi ndonjë katedër apo në ndonjë shërbesë, por të besojmë se Zoti do të na ndërtojë së bashku duke shërbyer si do t’i pëlqejë Atij dhe do ta shohë të mirë nga mesi ynë.” Në çastin që tha këto fjalë, pata sigurinë se shpirti im dëgjoi gjënë e duhur, dhe këtë çast e kujtoj sikur të kishte qenë dje, dhe mund t’ju tregoj edhe në ç’vend. Ishte  ditëlindja e mendjes sime si vëlla, nëse mund të shprehem kështu. 

Në këtë mënyrë e gjetën vëllezërit gradualisht rrugën përpara, morën zbulesë dhe panë dritën dalëngadalë. Në 1828, pas një viti, Darby botoi një libër të quajtur “Natyra dhe Uniteti i Kishës së Krishtit”. Ky libër i vogël ishte i pari ndër mijëra libra të botuar nga vëllezërit. Në këtë libër Darby deklaronte qartë se vëllezërit nuk kishin synim të themelonin një denominacion të ri apo bashkim kishash. Ai thotë:

Në radhë të parë nuk është një bashkim formal i trupave të jashtëm të shfaqur ajo që dëshirohet; në fakt, është e habitshme që protestantët që kanë reflektuar të mund ta dëshirojnë këtë gjë: larg nga të bërit mirë, unë mendoj se do të ishte e pamundur që një trup i tillë do të mund të njihej si kisha e Perëndisë. Do të ishte një homologe e bashkimit të Romës; do të humbisnim jetën e kishës dhe fuqinë e fjalës, dhe uniteti i jetës frymërore do ishte krejt i përjashtuar… Uniteti i vërtetë është uniteti i Frymës dhe ai duhet farkëtuar nga vepra e Frymës …. Asnjë takim, i cili nuk është i ndërtuar që të përfshijë të gjithë bijtë e Perëndisë në themelin e vërtetë të mbretërisë së Birit, nuk mund të gjejë plotësinë e bekimit, sepse ai nuk e ka në mendje – sepse besimi i tij nuk e përqafon atë që … Atje ku dy apo tre janë mbledhur në emrin e Tij, emri i Tij është atje për bekim … 

Më tej, uniteti është lavdia e kishës; por uniteti për të siguruar dhe reklamuar interesat tona personale nuk është uniteti i kishës, por konfederatë dhe mohim i natyrës dhe shpresës së kishës. Uniteti, ai i kishës, është uniteti i Frymës dhe mund të jetë vetëm në gjërat e Frymës, ndaj dhe mund të përsoset vetëm në njerëz frymërorë … 

Por çfarë duhet të bëjnë bijtë e Perëndisë? Le të presin në Zotin, dhe të presin sipas mësimit të Frymës së Tij, dhe, nëpërmjet jetës së Frymës, në pajtim me imazhin e Birit të Tij. Le të ecin në këtë mënyrë në gjurmët e tufës, për të mësuar se ku e ushqen Bariu i mire tufën e Tij në mesditë. 

Diku tjetër Darby thotë: 
Sepse tavolina jonë është e Zotit, dhe jo e jona, ne pranojmë këdo që Perëndia pranon, të gjithë mëkatarët e mjerë që rendin drejt Tij për të gjetur strehë, dhe nuk mbeten në veten e tyre, por qëndrojnë vetëm në Krishtin.

Ndërkohë Perëndia punoi njëkohësisht në Guajanën britanike dhe në Itali për të krijuar të njëjtat lloj takimesh. Në 1829 kishte takime edhe në Arabi. Në 1830 në Britaninë e Madhe në Londër, Plymouth (Plaimauth), dhe Bristol. Më pas, në shumë vende në Shtetet e Bashkuara pati takime, dhe shumë të tilla edhe në Evropë. Jo shumë më pas, në pothuajse çdo vend të botës mbarë, të gjithë ata që donin Zotin takoheshin në këtë mënyrë. Edhe pse nuk pati bashkim të jashtëm, përsëri, të gjitha u ngritën nga Zoti. 

Një veçori që solli daljen në pah të këtyre vëllezërve ishte fakti se ata që kishin tituj dhe pozita, hoqën dorë prej tyre, ata me tituj i braktisën ato, dhe kushdo braktisi çdo shkallë apo pozitë të botës apo pozitë në kishë, për t’u bërë thjesht dishepujt e Krishtit dhe vëllezër me njëri tjetrin. Ashtu sikurse fjala atë është gjerësisht e përhapur në Kishën Romake Katolike dhe fjala i nderuar në kishat protestante, po kështu fjala vëlla përdoret zakonshëm në mesin e tyre. Ata u tërhoqën nga Zoti dhe prandaj filluan të mblidhen së bashku; prej dashurisë për Zotin, në mënyrë spontane ata donin njëri tjetrin.


Me kalimin e viteve, me anë të këtyre vëllezërve Perëndia i dha kishës së Tij shumë dhunti. Përvec J. N. Darby dhe J. G. Bellett, Perëndia caktoi për shërbesa të veçanta shumë prej vëllezërve, në mënyrë që ta pajiste kishën e Tij. George Müller, i cili hapi një jetimore, riktheu çështjen e lutjes me besim. Gjatë jetës së tij ai mori përgjigje për mbi 1,500,000 lutje. C. H. Mackintosh, i cili shkroi “Shënime mbi  Pentateuch” (Pesë librat e parë të Dhjatës së Vjetër), risolli njohjen e llojeve. D. L. Moody ka thënë se nëse të gjithë librat në tërë botën do të digjeshin, ai do të ishte i lumtur po t’i mbeteshin një kopje e Biblës dhe një përmbledhje e Shënimeve mbi Pentateuch të C. H. Mackintosh. James G. Deck na la shumë këngë të bukura. George Cutting ngriti çështjen e sigurisë së shpëtimit. Broshura e tij “Siguri, Mbrojtje dhe Kënaqësi” u shit në tridhjetë million kopje deri në 1930. Përveç Biblës, ishte libri më i shitur në botë. William Kelly la shumë shkrime; ai është përshkruar nga C. H. Spurgeon si një njeri me mendje të madhe sa universi. F. W. Grant ishte njeriu që në shekujt nëntëmbëdhjetë dhe njëzetë e njihte më mirë Biblën. Robert Anderson ishte  njeriu që e njihte më mirë librin e Danielit në epokën që kaloi. Charles Stanley qe më i miri në aftësinë e tij për t’i drejtuar njerëzit drejt shpëtimit nëpërmjet predikimit të drejtësisë së Perëndisë. S. P. Tregelles ishte filologu i famshëm i Dhjatës së Re. Libri mbi historinë e kishës i Andrew Miller ishte më i bazuari në shkrimet ndër shumë historitë e kishës. R. C. Chapman ishte një njeri që u përdor shumë nga Zoti. Këta ishin vëllezërit në atë kohë. Nëse do flisnim me hollësi edhe për të tjerë nga vëllezërit, numri i atyre që u përdorën fuqishëm nga Zoti do e kalonte të paktën një mijën. 

Tani do të shohim se çfarë na dhanë vëllezërit: Ata na treguan se si gjaku i Zotit përmbush drejtësinë e Perëndisë; sigurinë e shpëtimit; si mund të pranohet në Krishtin besimtari më i dobët, ashtu siç pranojmë Krishtin; dhe si të besojmë në Fjalën e Perëndisë si themelin e shpëtimit. Që me fillimin e kishës nuk pati ndonjë periudhë kur ungjilli të ishte më i qartë se në kohën e tyre. Dhe jo vetëm kaq, ishin gjithashtu ata që na treguan se kisha nuk mund të fitojë botën mbarë, se kisha ka një thirrje hyjnore, dhe se kisha nuk ka shpresë të botës. Ishin ata që zbuluan profecitë për herë të parë, dukë na bërë të shohim se rikthimi i Zotit Jezus është shpresa e kishës. Ishin ata që hapën librin e Zbulesës dhe librin e Danielit dhe na treguan mbretërinë, mundimin, ngazëllimin dhe nusen. Po të mos ishin ata, do të dinim vetëm një pjesë të vogël të gjërave të ardhme. Ishin gjithashtu ata që na treguan çfarë është ligji i mëkatit, çfarë do të thotë të jesh tashmë i lirë, çfarë do të thotë të kryqëzohesh me Krishtin, dhe të ringjallesh me Krishtin, si të jesh një me Zotin nëpërmjet besimit, dhe si të transformohesh çdo ditë prej kërkimit të Tij. Ata na treguan mëkatin e denominacioneve, unitetin e Trupit të Krishtit dhe unitetin e Frymës së Shenjtë. Na treguan ndryshimin mes judaizmit dhe kishës. Në Kishën Romake Katolike dhe në kishat protestante nuk mund të shihej lehtë ky ndryshim, por ata na bënë që ta shihnim atë rishtas. Dhe na treguan mëkatin e klasës ndërmjetësuese, se si të gjithë bijtë e Perëndisë janë priftërinj, dhe se si të gjithë mund t’i shërbejnë Perëndisë. Ishin ata që risollën për ne parimin e takimeve sipas 1 Korintasve 14, duke na treguar se dhënia e profecisë nuk është kompetencë e një njeriu, por e dy ose tre, dhe se dhënia e profecive nuk bazohet në shugurimin, por në dhuntinë e Frymës së Shenjtë. Nëse do fillonim të numëronim një për një se çfarë ata përmirësuan, po aq mirë do mund të thonim se në kishat e sotme krejtësisht protestante, nuk ka një të vërtetë që ata nuk e nxorrën në dritë, apo më shumë në dritë. 

Nuk është çudi që D. M. Panton ka thënë: "Lëvizja e vëllezërve dhe domethënia e saj është shumë më e madhe se Reformimi." W. H. Griffith Thomas ka thënë: "Ndër fëmijët e Perëndisë, ata ishin më të zotë të dallonin qartë fjalën e të vërtetës." Henry Ironside tha: "Nga ata që i njohin vëllezërit apo nga ata që nuk i njohin vëllezërit, të gjithë ata që njohin Perëndinë kanë marrë ndihmë drejtpërdrejt apo indirekt nga vëllezërit."

Kjo lëvizje ishte më e madhe se Reformimi. Doja të thoja këtu se vepra e Filadelfias ishte më e madhe se vepra e Reformimit. Filadelfia na jep gjërat që Reformimi nuk na i dha. Falenderojmë Zotin se problemi i kishës është zgjidhur nga lëvizja e vëllezërve. Pozicioni i bijve të Perëndisë pothuajse është zgjidhur. Ndaj si në sasi ashtu  edhe në cilësi, ju mund të shikoni se ajo është më e madhe se Reformimi. E megjithatë duhet të vëmë re se lëvizja e vëllezërve nuk është po aq e njohur sa Reformimi. Reformimi ndodhi me shpatë dhe heshtë, ndërsa lëvizja e vëllezërve erdhi nëpërmjet predikimit. Për shkak të Reformimit shumë vetë humbën jetën gjatë luftrave në Evropë. Një arsye tjetër pse Reformimi ishte i njohur ishte lidhja e tij me politikën. Shumë kombe, rrëzuan politikisht pushtetin e Romës nëpërmjet Reformimit. Çdo gjë që nuk ka të bëjë me politikën është vështirë të njihet nga njerëzit. Për më tepër, vëllezërit panë dy gjëra: Njëra është ajo që ne e quajmë bota e organizuar, që është bota psikologjike, e mendjes; tjetra është ajo që vëllezërit e quajtën bota e krishtërimit. Ata lanë jo vetëm botën e mendjes, por edhe botën e krishtërimit, që përfaqësohet nga kishat protestante. Ja përse ata as nuk u bënë të njohur publikisht nga kishat protestante. Ata dolën jo vetëm nga bota e mëkatit, por edhe nga bota e krishtërimit.  

Që nga koha e tyre njerëzit njohën që kisha është Trupi i Krishtit, që fëmijët e Perëndisë janë një kishë, dhe se ata nuk duhen dalluar. Ata e vunë theksin te vëllezërit dhe dashuria e vërtetë për njëri tjetrin. Zoti Jezus tha se do të shfaqet një kishë emri i së cilës është Filadelfia.

Tani le të shohim Zbulesën: " Dhe engjëllit të kishës së Filadelfisë shkruaji" (3:7). Filadelfia është dashuria vëllazërore. Për çfarë e lavdëron Zoti Filadelfian? Ai thotë për dashurinë vëllazërore; pozicioni ndërmjetësues është hequr tërësisht. Përfitoj këtu nga rasti të them diçka më tepër. Në Krishtin nuk ka femër apo mashkull. Në Krishtin nuk ka motra. Ne jemi vëllezër, jo motra. Tani, motrat do të pyesnin: “Kush jemi ne?” Ne jemi të gjithë vëllezër. Jemi vëllezër sepse të gjithë kemi jetën e Krishtit. Sot ka shumë njerëz në botë, por ata nuk janë vëllezërit tanë. Dikush është vëlla jo sepse është njeri, por sepse ai ka jetën e Krishtit në veten. Dhe përderisa edhe unë kam jetën e Krishtit në veten, ne jemi vëllezër. Kur Zoti u ringjall dhe po ngjitej për në qiell, Ai tha: "Unë po ngjitem te Ati im dhe Ati juaj" (Gjoni 20:17). Te Gjoni 1 Ai është Biri i vetëmlindur i Perëndisë; te Gjoni 20 Ai është Biri i parëlindur. Në kapitullin e parë Perëndia e kishte Atë si Birin e vetëm; në kapitullin njëzet jeta e Tij u jepet njerëzve; kështu që Ai është Biri i parëlindur dhe ne jemi të gjithë vëllezër. Nëpërmjet vdekjes dhe ringjalljes, Biri i vetëmlindur i Perëndisë u bë Biri i parëlindur. Ne mund të jemi vëllezër, sepse ne kemi marrë jetën e Tij. Dhe sepse të gjithë kemi marrë jetën e Krishtit, ne jemi të gjithë vëllezër. Një burrë është vëlla sepse ai merr jetën e Krishtit; një grua është vëlla sepse ajo merr jetën e Krishtit. Si burrat edhe gratë të tërë marrin të njëjtën jetë; ndaj, janë të gjithë vëllezër. Të gjitha letrat iu drejtuan vëllezërve, jo motrave. Nëse flasim për individin, janë motrat, por në Krishtin ka vetëm vëllezër. Prej asaj jete ne jemi bërë fëmijët (teknia) e Perëndisë. Të gjithë “bijtë dhe bijat” në Dhjatën e Re duhen përkthyer si “fëmijët”. Përveçse te 2 Korintasve 6:18, bijat nuk përmenden tjetërkund. E shikoni? Në Krishtin secili qëndron në pozicionin e një vëllai. Kur isha njëherë në Shangai, ishte një vëlla që ishte murator. I thashë: “Shko thuaju disa vëllezërve të hyjnë brenda." Ai u përgjigj: "Do që t’u them vëllezërve burra apo vëllezërve gra?" Ai ishte një njeri i mësuar nga Perëndia. Ne u drejtohemi motrave dhe ne u drejtohemi individëve, por në Krishtin nuk ka dallim burrë grua. 

Në kishë nuk ka gjithashtu skllevër apo të lirë. Dikush nuk merr më shumë jetë sepse qenka padron, dhe dikush tjetër më pak sepse është një skllav. Një vëlla më ka treguar dikur se vendet e takimeve ishin në kushte të këqija, dhe se do të ishte mirë që të ne të përgatisnim një vend veçanërisht për predikimin e zyrtarëve qeveritarë. Iu përgjigja: “Çfarë do të shkruaje mbi portë?” Ajo nuk do të ishte kisha e Krishtit, por kisha e zyrtarëve dhe e zotërinjve. Kur vijmë në kishë nuk ka zyrtarë apo zotërinj. Në kishë të gjithë janë vëllezër. Kur Zoti të na i hapë sytë, do shohim se të qenit mbi të tjerët është një lavdi e botës, por në kishë nuk bëhet një dallim i tillë. 

Pali thotë se në Krishtin nuk ka jude, as grek, nuk ka skllav as të lirë, nuk ka mashkull as femër. (Gal. 3:28). Kisha nuk mbështetet në dallimin, por në dashurinë vëllazërore. 
Tek Zbulesa 3:7, sikurse në fillimet e letrave të tjera, Zoti i referohet Vetes: "Këtë thotë i Shenjti, i Vërteti, ai që ka celësin e Davidit, ai që hap dhe askush nuk mbyll; dhe mbyll dhe askush nuk hap." Shenjtëria është jeta e Tij; Ai Vetë është shenjtëria. Ai është e vërteta në Perëndinë; Ai është realiteti i Perëndisë, dhe realiteti i Perëndisë është Krishti. Dora e Tij mban çelësin. Do t’ju kërkoja këtu të vinit re një gjë: Kur Sarda doli të dëshmonte për Perëndinë, ishin sunduesit e kësaj bote që e ndihmuan të luftonte luftën. Lufta vazhdoi në kontinentin evropian për dhjetra vjet dhe më pas në Britaninë e Madhe për shumë vite të tjera. Po lëvizja e vëllezërve? Për ta nuk kishte fuqi mbështetëse. Ç’mund të bënin ata? Zoti thotë se Ai mban celësin e Davidit, që nënkupton autoritetin. (Bibla e quan Davidin mbret). Nuk është çështje force armësh, as çështje të bërit të njohur, është çështje e të hapurit derën. Një botues gazete ne Angli ka thënë: "Nuk e kisha menduar kurrë të kishte kaq shumë vëllezër dhe nuk e kisha ditur ndonjëherë se këta njerëz mund të shtoheshin kaq shpejt”. Duke udhëtuar nëpër botë do të zbuloni se në çdo vend ka shumë vëllezër. Edhe pse disa u thelluan më shumë në mësimet dhe disa të tjerë më pak, pozicioni i tyre mbetet i njëjtë. Të falenderojmë Zotin për këtë. Zoti thotë se Ai është Ai që “hap dhe askush nuk mbyll; dhe mbyll dhe askush nuk hap”. 

"Unë njoh veprat e tua …sepse ke pak forcë" (v. 8). Kur vijmë në këtë pikë, na shkon mendja vetvetiu në kohën e Zorobabelit, për të cilin një profet ka thënë: "Kush ka mundur të përçmojë ditën e gjërave të vogla?" (Zah. 4:10). Mos e përçmo ditën e gjërave të vogla, që do të thotë ditën e ndërtimit të tempullit. Në shkrimet gjejmë një lloj madhështor kishe – tempullin. Në kohën e mbretërimit të Davidit, populli i Perëndisë ishte i bashkuar. Më pas ata u ndanë në mbretërinë e Judës dhe të Izraelit. Bijtë e Perëndisë filluan të ndahen, dhe në të njëjtën kohë filloi idhujtaria dhe kurvëria. Për pasojë ata u kapën dhe u çuan në Babiloni. Gjithkush e pranon se robëria në Babiloni është një lloj i Tiatirës – Kisha Katolike Romake. Përderisa Bibla e paraqet Babiloninë si një lloj Rome, edhe kisha atëherë ka një robëri babilonase. Çfarë bëri populli i Perëndisë kur u kthye nga robëria? Ata u kthyen të dobësuar, grupe grupe, dhe ndërtuan tempullin. Duket se ata ishin një lloj i lëvizjes së vëllezërve. Ndodheshin shumë të moshuar judenj që e kishin parë tempullin e vjetër. Kur panë me sytë e tyre hedhjen e themeleve të tempullit, ata qanë me të madhe, sepse tempulli ishte shumë më pak i lavdishëm se ai në kohën e Salomonit. E përsëri, Perëndia foli me anë të profetit të vogël, duke thënë se ata nuk duhet ta përçmonin ditën e gjërave të vogla, sepse ishte dita e shërimit. Zoti i thotë fjalë të ngjashme Filadelfias: "Ti ke pak forcë." Krahasuar me ditët e Rrëshajave, dëshmia e kishës në botë sot është si dita e gjërave të vogla. 

"Ti ... e ruajte fjalën time dhe nuk mohove emrin tim" (Zbu. 3:8). Zoti i pranon ata për dy gjëra: nuk e kanë mohuar emrin e Zotit dhe nuk kanë mohuar fjalën e Zotit. Nuk ka pasur epokë në historinë e kishës në të cilën të kishte njerëz që e njihnin Fjalën e Perëndisë më shumë se vëllezërit. Drita u derdh si vërshimi i një rryme të fuqishme. Kur isha një natë në Shangai, takova një vëlla që më tha se ishte kuzhinier në një barkë. Fola gjatë me të. Kam frikë se shumë pak misionarë e njohin Fjalën e Perëndisë po aq mirë sa ai. Në fakt, kjo është një nga karakteristikat e tyre më të spikatura – ata e njohin Fjalën e Perëndisë. Edhe nëse takon më të thjeshtin prej tyre, ai do jetë më i qartë se shumë misionarë. 
Zoti tha gjithashtu: "Ti ... nuk e mohove emrin Tim." Që prej 1825 vëllezërit thanë se ata mund të quheshin vetëm të krishterë. Nëse i pyet se kush janë ata, ata do të të thonë: "Jam një i krishterë." Por nëse pyet dikë të Kishës Metodiste, ai do të të thotë: "Jam një i metodistëve." Nëse takon dikë nga Kisha e Miqve, do të të thotë: “I përkas Kishës së Miqve. Dikush nga Kisha Luterane, do të të përgjigjet: “Jam luteran”; ai nga Kisha Baptiste do të thotë: “Jam Baptist”. Përveç Krishtit, njerëzit vazhdojnë ta thërrasin veten me emra të tjerë. Por bijtë e Perëndisë kanë vetëm një emër me të cilin ta quajnë veten e tyre. Zoti Jezus tha: "Kërkoni në emrin Tim" dhe "Mblidhuni në emrin Tim" (Gjoni 16:26; Mat. 18:20). Ne mund të kemi vetëm emrin e Zotit. Whitefield (Uajtfilld) ka thënë: "Çdo emër tjetër qoftë braktisur; vetëm emri i Krishtit qoftë lartësuar." Këta vëllezër u ngritën të bëjnë pikërisht këtë gjë. Profecia e Zotit thotë të njëjtën gjë, që ata nderuan emrin e Zotit. Emri i Krishtit është qendra e tyre. E dëgjon shpesh këtë emër në mesin e tyre: "A nuk mjafton emri i Krishtit të na ndajë nga bota? A nuk mjafton thjesht të mbajmë emrin e Zotit?"

Kam takuar një herë në tren një besimtar i cili më pyeti ç’lloj i krishteri isha. Iu përgjigja se isha thjesht një i krishterë. Ai tha: "Nuk ka të krishterë të tillë në botë. Të thuash jam një i krishterë nuk do të thotë gjë; duhet të thuash çfarë lloj i krishteri je që të ketë kuptim." Iu përgjigja: "Jam thjesht një njeri që është i krishterë. Do të thuash se që një njeri të jetë i krishterë nuk do të thotë asgjë? Çfarë lloj i krishteri do të thoshe ti se ka kuptim? Sa për mua, unë mund vetëm të jem i krishterë – asgjë më tepër." Atë ditë patëm një bisedë shumë të mirë së bashku. 

Do të doja të kuptonit një gjë: Mendimi themelor i shumë njerëzve është që emri i Zotit nuk mjafton. Shumë mendojnë se kanë nevojë për emrin e një denominacioni; ata mendojnë se duhet të kenë një emër tjetër përveç emrit të Zotit. Vëllezër, mos mendoni se qëndrimi ynë është më tepër seç duhet i vendosur. Zoti tha: “Ti ... nuk e mohove emrin Tim.” Nëse nuk e kam gabim, të gjithë emrat e tjerë janë një turp për Të. Kjo fjalë “mohove” është e njëjta fjalë e përdorur për të përshkruar mohimin e Zotit nga Pjetri. Ç’lloj i krishteri jam? Unë jam i krishterë. Nuk dua të më thërrasin me emër tjetër. Shumë nuk duan të nderojnë emrin e Krishtit dhe nuk dëshirojnë të thërriten thjesht të krishterë. Por faleminderit Perëndisë, profecia e Filadelfias u përmbush në vëllezërit. Ata nuk kanë më një emër tjetër dallues. Ata janë vëllezërit; ata nuk janë “Kisha e Vëllezërve."

"Ja, të vura përpara një dere të hapur që asnjeri nuk mund ta mbyllë." (Zbu. 3:8). Zoti i flet kishës në Filadelfia për derën e hapur. Njerëzit thonë se nëse ecën sipas Shkrimeve, dera shpejt do të mbyllet; pengesa më e vështirë për t’u kaluar në dorëzimin Zotit është mbyllja e derës. Por këtu në fakt ka një premtim: " Ja, të vura përpara një dere të hapur që asnjeri nuk mund ta mbyllë." Për sa u përket vëllezërve, ky është një fakt. Në tërë botën, si për paraqitjen e Biblës apo për predikimin e ungjillit, asnjë grup njerëzish nuk ka pasur mundësitë që ata patën. Ka qënë e njëjta gjë në Evropë, Amerikë apo Afrikë. Nuk nevojitet mbështetja e njerëzve, të bërit të njohur, propaganda apo kontribuimi; ata kanë ende shumë mundësi për të punuar dhe dera për punë është ende e hapur. 

"Ja, unë do të dorëzoj disa nga sinagoga e Satanit, që e quajnë veten judenj dhe nuk janë, por gënjejnë; ja, unë do t’i bëj të vijnë dhe të bien përmbys përpara këmbëve të tua, dhe do të njohin se unë të kam dashur." (v. 9). Ne kemi parë tashmë të paktën katër gjëra që e kanë bërë krishtërimin judaizëm: priftërinjtë ndërmjetësues, ligjet e formulimeve, tempulli material dhe premtimet e botës. Çfarë thotë Zoti? ? " Do t’i bëj të vijnë dhe të bien përmbys përpara këmbëve të tua.” Judaizmi është shkatërruar në duart e vëllezërve. Kudo në botë ka një lëvizje të tillë. Kudo ata ndodhen, judaizmi është i mundur. Ndër ata që me të vërtetë e njohin Perëndinë sot, forca bazë e judaizmit është bërë diçka e së kaluarës.

"Sepse e ruajte fjalën e durimit Tim." (v.10). Kjo ka lidhje me Zbulesën 1:9, e cila flet për Gjonin që është një " pjesëtar bashkë me ju në pikëllimin, në mbretërinë dhe në durimin e Jezu Krishtit." "Durimin" është përdorur si emër. Sot është koha e durimit të Krishtit. Sot Zoti sheh sa shumë e përçmojnë Atë, por Ai duron. Fjala e Tij sot është fjala e durimit. Këtu Ai nuk ka emër të mirë; Ai është një person prej rangu të ulët, akoma një nazaretas, akoma bir i një zdrukthëtari. Kur ne ndjekim Zotin, Ai thotë se ne duhet të ruajmë fjalën e durimit të Tij. 
"Edhe unë do të të ruaj ty nga ora e sprovës që do të vijë mbi gjithë botën, për të provuar ata që janë mbi dhe" (3:10). Mund të përdorim Chungking për një ilustrim: Të thuash se do të të ruaj nga bombardimi, do të thotë se ti do vazhdosh të jetosh në Chungking, por do ruhesh nga bombardimi. Nëse them se do të të ruaj ty nga ora, do të thotë se përpara asaj ore ti do jesh larguar tashmë për në Ch'eng-tu. Kur e gjithë bota do provohet (ne të gjithë e dimë se kjo i referohet mundimit të madh), ne nuk do ta takojmë mundimin. Përpara se ora të vijë, ne tashmë do jemi rrembyer. Në tërë Biblën ndodhen vetëm dy pjesë që flasin për premtimin e rrëmbimit: Luka 21:36 and Zbulesa 3:10. Është koha të ndjekim Zotin, të mos jetojmë lirshëm, të mësojmë të jetojmë në rrugën e Filadelfias, dhe t’i kërkojmë Zotit të na ruajë nga gjithë provat që do të vijnë. 

"Ja, unë vij shpejt; mbaje fort atë që ke, që të mos të marrë ndokush kurorën tënde" (3:11). Zoti thotë: "Unë vij shpejt"; ndaj kjo kishë do të jetë deri në kthimin e Zotit. Tiatira nuk ka shkuar, Sarda nuk ka shkuar, dhe Filadelflia nuk ka shkuar. “Mbaje fort atë që ke”, që do të thotë “fjalën Time” dhe “emrin Tim”. Nuk duhet ta harrojmë fjalën e Zotit dhe nuk duhet të turpërojmë emrin e Tij. “Që të mos të marrë ndokush kurorën tënde". Të gjithë të Filadelfias tashmë kanë kurorën. Në kishat e tjera është një çështje e fitimit të kurorës; këtu është problemi i humbjes së saj. Zoti thotë se ata tashmë e kanë kurorën. Në tërë Biblën vetëm një person e dinte se kishte kurorën – Pali (2 Tim. 4:8). Po kështu ndër kishat, vetëm Filadelfia e di se ka kurorën. Mos ler ndonjë njeri të të marrë kurorën; mos dil nga Filadelfia dhe të lesh pozicionin tënd. Këtu thuhet të mbash fort atë që ke, që të mos të ta marrë ndokush. 

Kjo tregon se edhe Filadelfia ka rrezikun e saj të veçantë; përndryshe, Zoti nuk do i kishte bërë këtë paralajmërim. Për më tepër, ky rrezik ëshë me të vërtetë real, ja përse Zoti e porosit atë kaq seriozisht. Cili është rreziku i saj? Rreziku i saj gjendet në humbjen e asaj që ajo tashmë ka. Ndaj Zoti i thotë të mbajë fort atë që ka. Rreziku i saj nuk është në dështimin për të përparuar; përkundrazi, është në kthimin pas. Ata në Filadelfia i pëlqejnë Zotit, sepse ata e duan njëri tjetrin dhe i janë besnikë fjalës së Zotit dhe emrit të Zotit. Rreziku i tyre ndodhet në humbjen e kësaj dashurie dhe besnikërie. Sa e tmerrshme! Por, në fakt, kjo është ajo që ka ndodhur. Pas njëzet vjetësh vëllezërit u ndanë. U ndanë në dy grupe: “Përjashtues” dhe “Të hapur”, dhe Brenda dy grupimeve ka shumë sekte. Ndaj për Filadelfian është gjithashtu thirrja për fitimtarët.  

Cila është arsyeja e këtij problemi? Duhet të jemi shumë të kujdesshëm dhe të përulur, përndryshe do të përjetojmë të njëjtin dështim. Mendoj se çdo lloj ndarjeje vjen për shkak të mungesës së dashurisë për njëri tjetrin; kur dashuria nuk ekziston apo mungon, njerëzit u kushtojnë vëmendje ligjeve, u vënë theksin proçedurave, dhe bëjnë të pamundurën të gjejnë faje. Kur dashuria vuan, njerëzit do të jenë krenarë për veten dhe ziliqarë ndaj të tjerëve, gjë që prodhon debate dhe grindje. Fryma e Shenjtë është fuqia e unitetit, ndërkohë që mishi është forca e ndarjes. Nëse me mishin nuk punohet, herët apo vonë do të ketë ndarje. 

Me tej, besoj se mangësia në atë kohë ishte se vëllezërit nuk panë terrenin “lokal” dhe kufirin e kishës. Ata i panë qartë mëkatet e kishës në njërën anë, por në anën pozitive, ata nuk kuptuan siç duhet se si kisha duhet të ketë dashuri brenda vetes dhe të jetë në një mendje në lidhje me terrenin dhe kufirin e lokalitetit (vendndodhjes). Kisha Katolike Romake i kushton vëmendje unitetit të një kishe të bashkuar këtu në tokë, ndërkohë që Vëllezërit i kushtuan vëmendje një uniteti idealist të një kishe frymërore në qiell. Ata nuk kuptuan apo nuk kuptuan siç duhet se dashuria për njëri tjetrin në letrat është dashuria për njëri tjetrin në kishën e një lokaliteti; uniteti është uniteti i kishës në një lokalitet; të mbledhurit bashkë është të mbledhurit bashkë të kishës në një lokalitet; ndërtimi është ndërtimi i kishës në një lokalitet; madje edhe shkishërimi është shkishërimi i kishës në një lokalitet. Në çdo rast vetëm këta dy lloj njerëzish flasin për unitetin e kishës: Kisha Katolike Romake flet për unitetin e tërë kishave këtu në tokë, ndërsa Vëllezërit flasin për unitetin frymëror në qiell. Për rrjedhojë, e para është veçse një unitet në pamje të jashtme, ndërsa e dyta është një unitet idealist, që është në fakt ndarës. Të dyja nuk kanë parasysh unitetin e secilës dhe çdonjërës kishë lokale në cdo lokalitet siç përmendet në Bibël.  

Përderisa Vëllezërit nuk i kushtuan vëmendjen e duhur faktit se kisha ka lokalitetin si kufirin e saj, “Vëllezërit Përjashtues” kërkuan veprim të përbashkët në çdo vend, me rezultat thyerjen e kufirit të lokalitetit dhe rënien në gabimin e kishës së bashkuar; ndërsa “Vëllezërit e Hapur” kërkuan administrim të pavarur të çdo takimi, që sjell si rezultat shumë vende që kanë shumë kisha në një lokalitet, duke rënë kështu në gabimin e Kishës e Kongregacionit, që e kthen çdo kongregacion (të mbledhur bashkë) në një njësi të pavarur. “Vëllezërit Përjashtues” e tejkalojnë kufirin e lokalitetit, ndërsa “Vëllezërit e Hapur” janë më të vegjël se kufiri i lokalitetit. Harrojnë se në Bibël ka një dhe vetëm një kishë në çdo lokalitet. Fjalët e drejtuara kishës në Bibël, i janë drejtuar kësaj lloj kishe. Çuditërisht, prirja e sotme është të ndryshohen fjalët e thëna në Bibël për kishën lokale, në fjalë të drejtuara kishës frymërore. Për më tepër, kur disa vëllezër themelojnë një kishë, ata ngrejnë një kishë që është më e vogël se lokaliteti – kisha “shtëpi” është një rast në fjalë. Por, në Bibël nuk ka “Kishë të Bashkuar” të kishave të kudondodhura; dhe as nuk ka kisha të kongregacioneve dhe takimeve në një lokalitet si kisha të pavarura. Një kishë për disa lokalitete apo disa kisha për një lokalitet – të dyja nuk janë të caktuara kështu nga Zoti. Fjala e Perëndisë e zbulon qartë që një lokalitet mund të ketë vetëm një kishë, dhe se mund të jetë vetëm një kishë në një lokalitet. Një kishë në disa lokalitete kërkon një unitet që Bibla nuk e kërkon; shumë kisha në një lokalitet përçan unitetin që kërkon Bibla.  

Vështirësia e Vëllezërve në ato kohë qëndronte në faktin se ata nuk ishin shumë të qartë në lidhje me mësimin e Biblës mbi lokalitetin. Rezultati ishte që, përderisa ata që kanë unitetin e llojit “Kishë e Bashkuar” bashkohen me vëllezërit në vendet e tjera, nuk e kanë për gjë të ndahen nga vëllezërit nga i njëjti lokalitet. Në mënyrë të ngjashme, ata që e trajtojnë takimin si një njësi dhe që nuk kanë problem me vëllezërit në të njëjtin takim, nuk druhen të ndahen me vëllezërit që janë në takimet e tjera në të njëjtin lokalitet. Sepse ata nuk kanë kuptuar rëndësinë e mësimeve në Bibël në lidhje me lokalitetin, kjo ka rezultuar në ndarje në të dyja rastet. Zoti nuk kërkon unitetin jo praktik të të gjitha vendeve. Zoti gjithashtu nuk lejon të trajtohet një takim si kufiri i unitetit – kjo të përhap shumë; është e lëshuar, pa kufizime apo mësime. Një mosmarrëveshje e vogël, dhe menjëherë formohet një takim tjetër me tre apo pesë si një grup dhe kjo konsiderohet si unitet. Mund të ketë vetëm një lloj uniteti në një lokalitet. Çfarë kufizimi për ata me liri të  tepruar të mishit!

Lëvizja e vëllezërve është ende në progres dhe drita e “lokalitetit” është gjithmonë e më e qartë. Ne nuk e dimë deri në ç’masë do punojë Zoti. Mundemi vetëm të presim me kohën; atëherë do jetë e qartë. Nëse dorëzimi ynë në Zotin është absolut dhe ne jemi të përulur, ndoshta ndodh që të marrim mëshirë që të na ruajë nga gabimi. 

"Kush fiton do ta bëj shtyllë në tempullin e Perëndisë tim, dhe ai nuk do të dalë më përjashta; dhe do të shkruaj mbi të emrin e Perëndisë tim, dhe emrin e qytetit të Perëndisë tim, të Jeruzalemit të ri, që zbret nga qielli nga Perëndia im, dhe emrin tim të ri." (Rev. 3:12). Gjatë kohës së Filadelfias ka pasur shumë raste të shkishërimit të vëllezërve. Por këtu ata nuk mund të shkishërohen më; ata do të jenë një shtyllë në tempullin e Perëndisë. Nëse shtylla hiqet, tempulli nuk mund të qëndrojë. Janë tre emra të shkruar mbi fitimtarin – emri i Perëndisë, emri i Jeruzalemit të Ri, dhe emri i ri i Zotit. Plani i përjetshëm i Perëndisë është përmbushur. Njerëzit në Filadelfia rikthehen te Zoti dhe e kënaqin Atë. 

"Kush ka veshë, le të dëgjojë atë që Fryma u thotë kishave" (v. 13). Ju lutem mos harroni, Perëndia nuk e ka mbajtur të fshehtë dëshirën e Tij të zemrës; Perëndia e ka paraqitur rrugën shumë qartë para nesh.

----------


## inscrite

*KAPITULLI VIII*

*KISHA NË LAODICE * 

*Lexim nga Shkrimi: Zbu. 3:14-22*

Tani do të flasim për kishën e fundit. Kemi parë Kishën Katolike Romake, kishat Protestante dhe lëvizjen e vëllezërve. Ndër to Zoti ka zgjedhur lëvizjen e vëllezërve. Tiatira dështoi plotësisht. Edhe pse Sarda ishte më e mirë se Tiatira, Zoti përsëri i qorton. Vetëm Filadelfia nuk mori asnjë fjalë qortimi. Premtimi i Zotit është në Filadelfian. (Por për Filadelfian ka gjithashtu një thirrje për ata që ia dalin mbanë. Nëse do ishte për ne, do mjaftoheshim deri te Filadelfia dhe nuk do shkruanim më tepër. Sidoqoftë në këto kisha Zoti profetizon në lidhje me gjendjen e kishës. Ndaj duhet të shkojmë një hap më tej për të parë Laodicenë të cilën e njohim të gjithë mirë. Shumë nuk do mund t’ju kthejnë dot përgjigje nëse do i pyesni se cilën kishë përfaqëson Laodicea. Shumë bij të Perëndisë nuk janë të qartë në lidhje me Laodicenë. Disa mendojnë se prej saj mund të nxjerrim mësime si individë, disa mendojnë se ajo i referohet gjendjes së përgjithshme të shkatërruar të kishës. Por Zoti këtu shpall profeci. 

Laodicea, sikurse edhe kishat e tjera, ka një emër me një kuptim të veçantë. Ai përbëhet nga dy fjalë: laos, që do të thotë “njerëz të thjeshtë” (popull apo njerëz të zakonshëm), dhe dicea, e cila mund të përkthehet “zakonet” ose “opinionet”. Kështu që Laodicea do të thotë zakonet e njerëzve të thjeshtë ose gjykimi i popullit. Këtu e shohim qartë kuptimin – kisha tashmë ka dështuar. Ajo është kthyer në shembullin e marrjes së mendimeve dhe zakoneve të anëtarëve të thjeshtë. Në Filadelfia gjejmë vëllezër dhe dashuri vëllazërore. Por këtu kemi anëtarë të thjeshtë, opinione dhe zakone. 

Ju lutem mos harroni një gjë: nëse bijtë e Perëndisë nuk qëndrojnë në pozitat e Filadelfias, ata do të dështojnë dhe do të bien. Sidoqoftë ata nuk mund të kthehen dot në Sardë. Nëse dikush ka shijuar realitetin e vëllezërve, ai nuk mund të kthehet dot më te kishat Protestante edhe sikur të donte. Përderisa nuk ia del mbanë të qëndrojë me vendosmëri në Filadelfia, ai shkon prapa për t’u bërë, sic pamë këtu, pra, Laodice.  Ajo që doli nga Kisha Katolike Romake u quajt kisha Protestante; nga kisha Protestante dalin vëllezërit; dhe ajo që vazhdon pas Filadelfias quhet Laodice. Sarda vjen nga Tiatira, dhe Filadelfia vjen nga Sarda; në të njëjtën mënyrë Laodicea del nga Filadelfia. Ekziston një keqkuptim mes bijve të Perëndisë sot – sa herë shohin një kishë të një denominacioni të caktuar në gjendje të rënë, ata thonë se ajo është Laodice. Kjo është e gabuar. Një kishë denominacioni që s’është në rregull është Sardë, jo Laodice. Denominacionet e ndryshme janë kishat Protestante. Denominacionet nuk janë të afta të bëhen Laodice. Gjendja e Laodicesë nuk është gjendja e Sardës. Vetëm ajo që ka shijuar bukurinë e Filadelfias dhe tani ka rënë është Laodice. Ajo që në fakt nuk ka shumë është Sarda. Ajo që nuk i ruan pasuritë frymërore në Frymën e Shenjtë bëhet Laodice. 

Çfarë lloj rënieje është kjo atëherë? Duke filluar që më Efesin shohim gjendje jo normale në mes të normalitetit. Në Pergam shohim mësimet e Baalamit. Në Tiatirë është Jezebeli, shtresa ndërmjetësuese i ka këtu rrënjët. Sarda na jep një Bibël për të gjithë, por edhe Sarda vetë krijon një klasë ndërmjetësuese. Në Filadelfia shohim vetëm vëllezërit; klasa që del mbi popullin e thjeshtë nuk ekziston më. Të gjithë i kthehen fjalës së Perëndisë për t’iu bindur asaj dhe për t’iu bindur asaj që Fryma e Shenjtë ka thënë nëpërmjet fjalës së Perëndisë. Por një ditë, duke mos ruajtur pozicionin e vëllezërve që udhëhiqen nga Fryma e Shenjtë dhe duke rënë në pozicionin e njerëzve të thjeshtë, shfaqet Laodicea. Autoriteti në Sardë ndodhet në duart e sistemit pastoral. Autoriteti në Filadelfia ndodhet në duart e Frymës së Shenjtë; Fryma e Shenjtë ushtron autoritet nëpërmjet fjalës dhe emrit dhe të gjithë këtu janë vëllezër që e duan njëri-tjetrin. Këtu në Laodice nuk e ushtron autoritetin as Fryma e Shenjtë dhe as sistemi pastoral, por njerëzit e thjeshtë. Çfarë do të thotë që njerëzit e thjeshtë ushtrojnë autoritet? Do të thotë ushtrimi i autoritetit të shumicës. Opinioni i shumicës është opinioni që pranohet; për sa kohë që shumica bie dakort, gjithçka është në rregull. Kjo është Laodicea. Thënë ndryshe, nuk janë etërit që qeverisin, as pastorët, dhe as Fryma e Shenjtë, por ka vlerë mendimi i shumicës. Këtu nuk janë vëllezërit, por njerëzit. Laodicea nuk qëndron në pozitat e vëllezërve; përkundrazi, janë njerëzit që veprojnë sipas dëshirave të mishit. Secili ngre dorën dhe kjo është e gjitha. Ne duhet të njohim vullnetin e Perëndisë dhe të shohim Filadelfian sipas vullnetit të Perëndisë. Sa herë nuk ka dashuri vëllazërore, por vetëm opinione njerëzish sipas mishit, do të gjeni Laodicenë.


Këtu Zoti flet për veten si “Ameni, Dëshmitari besnik dhe i vërtetë, Fillimi i krijesës së Perëndisë" (Zbu. 3:14). Zoti është Ameni. Amen do të thotë gjithçka në rregull; do të thotë “kështu qoftë”. Ndaj, Ai do të përmbushë gjithçka dhe asgjë nuk do të shkojë dëm. Zoti Jezus dëshmoi për veprën e Perëndisë këtu në tokë. Ndër shumë krijesa dhe gjëra të krijuara nga Perëndia, Zoti është Kreu. 

"Unë njoh veprat e tua, që ti nuk je as i ftohtë as i ngrohtë. Do të doja të ishe i ftohtë ose i ngrohtë! Por, mbasi je kështu i vakët, dhe as i ftohtë e as i ngrohtë, unë do të të vjell nga goja ime" (vv. 15-16). Sarda është e gjallë me emër, por e vdekur në realitet; Laodicea nuk është as e ftohtë dhe as e ngrohtë. Efesit Zoti i tha: “Do të vij së shpejti te ti dhe do ta luaj shandanin tënd nga vendi i vet." (2:5). Laodicesë Ai i thotë: " Unë do të të vjell nga goja ime." Zoti nuk do i përdorë më ata; ata nuk janë më ameni. Problemi është se ata nuk janë as të ftohtë dhe as të ngrohtë. Janë plot me njohuri, e përsëri të mangët në fuqi. Kur ishin të ngrohtë, ata ishin Filadelfia; por tani ata janë më të ftohtë se më parë. Kur Filadelfia bie, ajo bëhet Laodice. Vetëm populli i Filadelfias mund të bjerë në këtë gjendje. 

"Sepse ti thua ‘Unë jam i pasur, u pasurova dhe s’kam  nevojë për asgjë" (3:17). E kam përmendur tashmë se lëvizja e vëllezërve është shumë më domethënëse se Reformimi. Reformimi ishte veçse një reformim në sasi, ndërkohë që lëvizja e vëllezërve ishte një reformim në cilësi, që risolli përmbajtjen fillestare të kishës. Kjo fuqi është me të vërtetë madhështore. Por, për shkak se këta vëllezër ishin më të fortë se të tjerët në sjellje dhe në të vërtetën, aq sa edhe një kuzhinier prej tyre dinte më shumë se një misionar i kishave protestante, ata u bënë krenarë. "Ju jeni të gjithë të paaftë; vetëm ne jemi të aftë" ishte sjellja e tyre. Asnjë nuk ishte i aftë në kishat protestante. I famshmi Scofield shkoi te vëllezërit për t’u mësuar. Gypsy Smith, kaq i mirënjohur, shkoi në mesin e tyre për të përfituar, duke marrë doktrinat e tyre për të predikuar. Të gjithë punëtorët, studentët, predikuesit dhe besimtarët morën ndihmë dhe dritë prej tyre. Nuk e dimë sa është numri i atyre që u ndihmuan nga librat e tyre. Shumë duhet ta dinë në zemrën e tyre se në tërë botën asnjë nuk mund të predikojë Biblën aq mirë sa vëllezërit. Për rrjedhojë, disa prej tyre u bënë krenarë. "Nxënësit tanë janë mësuesit e të tjerëve" thonë ata. Edhe pse kundërshtohen fuqishëm, disa vetëdeklarohen heronj. Rezultati më i dukshëm është që disa bëhen të vetëkënaqur. Disa vëllezër kanë dashuri vëllazërore dhe u duan të mirën të tjerëve, ndërsa disa të tjerë nuk kanë veçse njohuri. Ndaj, është e pashmangshme dhe s’ka se si ata të mos  bëhen vetëlavdërues dhe mendjemëdhenj. Zoti na tregon se një Filadelfia krenare është Laodice, dhe Laodicea është një Filadelfia e rënë. Për pasojë, në shumë vende dhe takime në mesin e tyre ka probleme me sjelljen dhe mësimin e tyre. Veçoria e Laodicesë është krenaria frymërore. Për sa i takon aspektit historik, Zoti e ka përmbushur këtë për ne.

Sot mund të hasim Filadelfian dhe të takojmë Laodicenë. Të dyja janë krejt të ngjashme në pozicionin e tyre si kishë. Ndryshimi është se Filadelfia ka dashuri, ndërsa Laodicea ka krenari. Nuk ka ndryshim në pamjen e jashtme; i vetmi ndryshim është që Laodicea është një Filadelfia krenare. Nuk dua t’ju them shumë gjëra në lidhje me to. Thjesht do ju paraqes disa shembuj konkretë. Një vëlla prej tyre tha një herë: “A ka ndonjë gjë frymërore që nuk mund të gjendet ndër ne?” Një vëlla tjetër, pasi pa një revistë të re, tha: “Ç’të re na sjell ajo? A ka ndonjë gjë që ne s’e kemi?” Ai e ktheu revistën mbrapsht pa e lexuar. Dikush tjetër tha: “Përderisa Zoti na ka dhënë dritën më të fuqishme, duhet të jemi të kënaqur; nëse lexojmë çfarë kanë shkruar të tjerët vetëm sa harxhojmë kohë.” Akoma më tej, një vëlla thotë: “Ne e kemi atë që kanë të tjerët, por atë që ne kemi, të tjerët mund të mos e kenë.” Kur dëgjojmë këtë mënyrë të foluri, menjëherë duhet të sjellim ndër mend çfarë tha Zoti në lidhje me ata që thonë: “Jam i pasur.” Oh, sa kujdes duhet të bëjmë për të mos u bërë Laodice!

Në një ishull të Oqeanit Atlantik një uragan shkatërroi shumë shtëpi, përfshirë shtëpitë dhe sallat e takimeve të vëllezërve. Brenda pak orësh vëllezërit nga e tërë bota u dërguan atyre më shumë se dyqind mijë sterlina, ndihmë që mbërriti tek ata më parë se emergjenca qeveritare.  Në mesin e tyre ka vërtet dashuri vëllazërore, por janë edhe ata që janë krenuar. Kishat protestante nuk kanë cilësinë e të bërit Laodice. Vetë Sarda e pranon se nuk ka asgjë. Kam më se njëzet vjet që punoj, dhe s’kam takuar një misionar apo pastor të denominacioneve që të pretendojë se i kanë gjërat frymërore. Gjithmonë thonë se ato janë të pamjaftueshme. Kishat e dobëta protestante që dështojnë janë Sardë, jo Laodice. Vetëm Laodicea ka karakteristikën e veçantë të krenarisë frymërore. Kishat protestante kanë shumë mëkate, por krenaria frymërore nuk është mëkati i tyre dallues. Vetëm vëllezërit e rënë mund të thonë: “Jam e pasur, u pasurova dhe s’kam nevojë për asgjë." Vetëm Filadelfia e rënë mund të bëhet Laodice. Për sa i përket pasurisë frymërore, Sarda e di shumë mirë se ajo nuk ka asgjë. Ata thonë shpesh: “Nuk jemi të zellshëm sa duhet; anëtarët e zellshëm që kishim janë larguar." Pasuria është gjendja e Filadelfias, ndërkohë që të mburrurit për pasurinë e tyre është shenja dalluese e Laodicesë. Vetëm Laodicea mund të mburret. Ai që largohet nga gjendja e Filadelfias nuk mund të kthehet prapa në Sardë. T’i kërkosh një vëllai të kthehet te Sarda është një gjë e pamundur; ai mundet vetëm të vazhdojë më tej për në Laodice. Edhe Laodicea nuk ecën në rrugën e ortodoksisë së apostujve. Ajo del nga kjo rrugë. Janë ata që kanë njohuri boshe; nuk kanë jetë dhe janë të vetëkënaqur, të vetëlavdëruar dhe të mashtruar.

"Edhe nuk e di se ti je qyqar e mjeran, i varfër, i verbër dhe i zhveshur" (v. 17). Cfarë ata thonë është në fakt krejt e vërtetë: Unë jam i pasur, u pasurova dhe s’kam nevojë për asgjë! Në të vërtetë ata janë të mrekullueshëm në Zotin. Kanë arsye për t’u mburrur. E pranojmë se në mesin e tyre ka shumë gjëra për të cilat ata mund të mburren. Por është më mirë ta lësh që këtë ta ndiejnë të tjerët dhe jo vetë; të tjerët të mund ta dinë këtë gjë, dhe jo ne. Me të vërtetë do të ishte mirë që të tjerët të flisnin kështu; por nuk është mirë nëse jemi ne që flasim ashtu. Nuk duhet mburrur për gjërat frymërore. Nëse dikush mburret për pasuritë e tij në lidhje me gjërat e botës, paraja nuk do fluturojë dhe as do pakësohet si shumë; por pasuritë frymërore zhduken kur ju mburreni për to. Kur dikush thotë se është i fortë, atëherë fuqia largohet. Fytyra e Moisiut shkëlqeu, e megjithatë ai nuk e dinte këtë gjë. Kushdo që e di se fytyra e tij po shkëlqen, do e humbasë shkëlqimin e fytyrës së tij. Nëse ti nuk e di se po rritesh, je i bekuar. Ka kaq shumë vetë që janë kaq të qartë në lidhje me gjendjen e tyre, por në të kundërt ata nuk kanë asgjë. Nëse ti ke autoritet frymëror, është në rregull, por nëse ti e di se ke autoritet frymëror, kjo nuk është në rregull. Laodiceasit janë tepër të qartë në vlerësimin e vetvetes; ata kanë shumë. Në sytë e Perëndisë ata janë të verbër, të varfër dhe të zhveshur. Ja përse duhet ta mësojmë mësimin. Laodicea është tepër e qartë në lidhje me pasurinë e saj. Ne shpresojmë që të rritemi, e megjithatë nuk duam ta dimë këtë vetë. 

Zoti tha: “Ti je i mjerë.” Fjala ‘i mjerë’ këtu është e njëjta si fjala ‘i mjerë’ përdorur nga Pali tek Romakët 7:24. Zoti po thotë se ata janë tamam si Pali te Romakët 7: Në aspektin frymëror ata janë të mjerë, janë qyqarë, nuk janë as kështu dhe as ashtu, dhe në sytë e Zotit ata janë mjeranë. Duke ndjekur këtë, Zoti vë në dukje tre arsye pse ata janë të mjerë dhe qyqarë: ata janë të varfër, ata janë të verbër, dhe ata janë të zhveshur. 
Në lidhje me varfërinë, Zoti thotë: “Të këshilloj të blesh nga unë ar të kulluar në zjarr që të bëhesh i pasur" (Zbu. 3:18). Edhe pse ata janë të pasur në doktrinë, Zoti i sheh ata akoma si të varfër. Ata duhet të kenë besim të gjallë; përndryshe, Fjala e Perëndisë është e pavlerë për ta. Dështimi i tyre, dobësia e tyre, vjen prej faktit se besimi i tyre është larguar. Pjetri thotë se besimi në provë është ar i provuar nga zjarri. (1 Pje. 1:7). Në ditët kur fjala e thënë është e varfër, ju duhet të luteni. Kur fjala rritet, ju duhet të keni besimin që shoqëron fjalët që keni dëgjuar. Duhet të kaloni nëpër çdo lloj sprove në mënyrë që fjalët që keni dëgjuar të jenë të dobishme në mënyrë praktike. Kështu, ju duhet të blini ar të provuar në zjarr. Ju duhet të mësoni të besoni edhe në mundime; atëherë ju do jeni të pasur. 

Veç kësaj Zoti thotë: “Dhe petka të bardha që të vishesh dhe të mos duket turpi i lakuriqësisë sate." (Zbu. 3:18). E kemi përmendur tashmë se ‘petkat e bardha’ i referohet sjelljes. ‘Petkat e bardha’ këtu është e njëjtë me rrobat e bardha për të cilat flitet në pjesët e tjera të Zbulesës. Synimi i Perëndisë është që ata të mos kenë ndotje, ashtu siç rroba është e bardhë. Perëndia do që ata të ecin pa ndalur para Tij. Është e pamundur të jesh i zhveshur para Perëndisë. Në Dhjatën e Vjetër askush nuk mund t’i afrohej Perëndisë pa qenë i veshur. Kur priftërinjtë shkonin te altari, nuk duhej zbuluar lakuriqësia e tyre. 2 Korintasve 5:3 thotë: “Nëse do të gjendemi të veshur e jo të zhveshur." Por këtu nuk është çështja e të qenit i veshur apo i zhveshur, por nëse rroba është e bardhë apo jo. Zoti Jezus thotë: “Dhe kushdo që i jep për të pirë qoftë edhe vetëm një gotë uji të freskët ndonjërit prej këtyre të vegjëlve në emër të një dishepulli, në të vërtetë ju them, që ai nuk do të humbë aspak shpërblimin e tij." (Mat. 10:42). Kjo është rroba e bardhë. Ne mund t’u ofrojmë të tjerëve një gosti, e përsëri ajo të mos jetë e ‘bardhë’. Nëse e bëjmë këtë vetëm për të ruajtur lavdinë e grupit tonë, ajo nuk numërohet; nëse ajo buron prej një motivi që është edhe më i ulët se ky, arsyeja për t’u llogaritur është edhe më e vogël. Nuk është i pastër sa duhet. Zoti dëshiron që ne të kemi qëllim të pastër dhe motiv të pastër për të punuar për Të. Ka shumë aktivitete dhe shumë motive në të cilat ndiejmë papastërtinë sapo i prekim; ato nuk janë të bardha. “Që të mos duket turpi i lakuriqësisë sate." Nuk duhet të jemi me turp kur ecim para Perëndisë. 

Zoti flet gjithashtu për blerjen e “kolirit për të vajosur sytë e tua që të shohësh" (Zbu. 3:18). Bli kolir që të vajosësh sytë e tu – kjo është zbulesa e Frymës së Shenjtë. Ti duhet të kesh zbulesën e Frymës së Shenjtë; atëherë mund të llogaritet se ti sheh. Në të kundërt, të dish shumë doktrinë mund të rezultojë në pakësimin e zbulesës së Frymës së Shenjtë. Doktrina është transmetimi i mendimit nga njëri tek tjetri; e megjithatë, sytë frymërorë nuk kanë parë ende. Shumë njerëz janë duke ecur në dritën e të tjerëve. Shumë vëllezër më të rritur flasin në një mënyrë, ndaj edhe ju flisni në atë mënyrë. Sot ju thoni: “Filani më tregoi mua”, nëse nuk do të kishte një Filan për të të treguar ty, ti nuk do të dije çfarë të bëje. Ti merr doktrinë nga mësimet e njerëzve, jo nga Zoti Jezus. Zoti Jezus thotë se kjo nuk do të funksionojë; ti duhet të kesh zbulesën e Frymës së Shenjtë. Unë nuk mund t’i shkruaj letër një miku duke i kërkuar të dëgjojë ungjillin për mua, në mënyrë që unë të shpëtohem. Në mënyrë të ngjashme, çdo gjë e marrë nga dora e njeriut ka mbaruar kur mbërrin te ne; nuk ka të bëjë fare me Perëndinë. Sipas Biblës, kjo është verbëri. Pa prekur Frymën e Shenjtë, ti nuk mund të merresh me gjërat frymërore. Nuk ka të bëjë me sa shumë ke dëgjuar. Shumë herë është thjesht një rritje në doktrinë, një rritje në njohuri, e përsëri pa parë diçka në Perëndinë. Kështu, ti duhet të mësosh një gjë në Perëndinë – ti duhet të blesh kolir. Vetëm nëse shoh vetë shoh me të vërtetë. Të parit është baza e asaj që tashmë është fituar dhe është themeli i të parit përsëri. 

"Unë të gjithë ata që i dua i qortoj dhe i ndëshkoj; prandaj ji i zellshëm dhe pendohu" (v. 19). Fjalët e thëna më parë janë qortime. Por Zoti na tregon se Ai qorton dhe ndëshkon në këtë mënyë sepse Ai do. Ndaj, ji i zellshëm. Çfarë duhet të bëjmë? Të pendohemi. Së pari ne duhet të pendohemi. Pendimi nuk është thjesht çështje individuale; kisha duhet të pendohet gjithashtu.

"Ja, unë qëndroj te dera dhe trokas; nëse dikush dëgjon zërin tim dhe të hapë derën, unë do të hyj tek ai dhe do të ha darkë me të dhe ai me mua." (v. 20). Flet shume kjo thënie. Ç’lloj dere është kjo derë? Shumë e përdorin këtë varg për të predikuar ungjillin. Është në rregull të merret hua ky varg për predikimin e ungjillit; është e rregullt t’u jepet hua mëkatarëve; por s’duhet marrë hua për kohë të gjatë duke mos e rikthyer atë. Ky është një varg për bijtë e Perëndisë. Ai  nuk i referohet Zotit që troket në zemrën e mëkatarit; kjo derë është dera e kishës. Dera këtu është në njëjës, Zoti po i drejtohet kishës. Është me të vërtetë e çuditshme që Zoti është Kreu i kishës, apo të themi fillesa e kishës, e përsëri Ai po qëndron jashtë derës së kishës! ‘Ja, unë po qëndroj te dera’! Kjo është me të vërtetë një gjendje e tmerrshme. Nëse Zoti është jashtë derës së kishës, ç’lloj kishe është kjo atëherë?

Zoti thotë: ‘Vi re’! Zoti ia thotë këtë tërë kishës. Dera është dera e kishës. “Nëse dikush dëgjon zërin tim dhe të hapë derën..” Këto dy fjalë – ‘nëse dikush’ – tregojnë se hapja e derës është një çështje individi. Në Bibël ndodhen dy drejtime në lidhje me të vërtetën. Një linjë është ajo e Frymës së Shenjtë, dhe tjetra ajo e Krishtit; njëra është subjektive, dhe tjetra është objektive; njëra ka të bëjë me përjetimin, dhe tjetra me besimin.  Nëse dikush i kushton shumë vëmendje të vërtetës objektive, atëherë ai do shikohet të ngjisë retë dhe të kalërojë mbi mjegullën, që është jo praktike. Nëse ai vazhdimisht qëndron në të vërtetën subjektive, duke i vënë theksin tej mase punës së brendshme të Frymës së Shenjtë, atëherë ai do të shohë vazhdimisht së brendshmi dhe do të jetë i pakënaqur. Kushdo kërkon Zotin duhet të jetë i ekuilibruar në dy të vërtetat. Njëra më tregon se jam i përsosur në Krisht, dhe tjetra më tregon se puna e brendshme e Frymës së Shenjtë bën që të bëhem i përsosur. Dështimi më i madh i vëllezërve ishte theksi i tepruar ndaj të vërtetës objektive dhe neglizhimi i të vërtetës subjektive. Filadelfia dështoi dhe u bë Laodice. Dështimi i saj ishte pasojë e shumë të vërtete objektive. Kjo nuk do të thotë se nuk kishte aspak punë të Frymës së Shenjtë, por në përgjithësi, kishte shumë prej aspektit objektiv, dhe shumë pak prej atij subjektiv. Nëse ti hap derën, ‘Unë do të hyj’. Kjo do të thotë se objektivja bëhet subjektive; që do të thotë, Ai do të ndryshojë çfarë ti ke nga objektivja në subjektive. Tek Gjoni 15:4 Zoti flet për të dy aspektet: "Qëndroni në mua dhe unë do të qëndroj në ju." Te Zbulesa 3:20 Zoti thotë: " Unë do të hyj tek ai dhe do të ha darkë me të dhe ai me mua". Nëse e hap derën, Ai do të hajë darkë me ty. Kjo është përbashkësia dhe ky është gëzimi. Atëherë do të kesh një përbashkësi intime me Zotin si edhe gëzimin që buron prej kësaj përbashkësie. 

"Kujt fiton do t’i japë të ulet me mua mbi fronin tim, sikurse edhe unë fitova dhe u ula me Atin tim mbi fronin e tij" (v. 21). Ndër premtimet që u jepen fitimtarëve në të shtatë kishat, shumë thonë që kjo është më e mira. Edhe pse disa pëlqejnë premtimet për fitimtarët, shumë më kanë treguar se premtimi i Zotit për Laodicenë i lë pas të gjitha. Në premtimet e mëparshme për fitimtarët, Zoti nuk thotë gjë në lidhje me Veten e Tij. Por këtu Zoti thotë se nëse ti ia del mbanë dhe fiton, do hash darkë me Mua. Meqënëse ke kaluar nëpër çdo lloj vështirësie, mund të ulesh me Atin Tim në fron. Ti duhet të dalësh fitimtar që të ulesh me Zotin në fronin e Tij. Fitimtari këtu ka një premtim jashtëzakonisht të lartë sepse epoka e kishës është në mbarim. Fitimtari po pret ardhjen e Zotit Jezus. Ndaj, froni është këtu.

----------


## inscrite

*KAPITULLI IX *  

*PËRFUNDIME*

Në Dhjatën e Vjetër ka profeci shumë të qarta në lidhje me Judën. (Për Izraelin nuk pati profeci. Izraeli u rebelua kundër Zotit gjatë kohës së Jeroboamit dhe ai ishte kombi që u shua i pari. Ishte e qartë se Zoti nuk gjeti kënaqësi në Izraelin dhe e mohoi atë. Ndaj Izraeli nuk pati profeci.) Profecitë për Judën vazhduan deri në kohën e Zotit Jezus  e shohim këtë në gjenealogjinë e Mateut 1. Në Dhjatën e Vjetër kishte shumë profetë, detyra e të cilëve nuk ishte tjetër veçse të na tregonin si do të ishin gjërat në të ardhmen. Për shembull, Danieli profetizoi në lidhje me gjendjen e kombit. Pas zhdukjes së Judës, do të lindnin njëri pas tjetrit kombe jo hebre gjatë 2500 vjetëve që pasuan dhe deri në kthimin e Zotit Jezus. E megjithatë, profeci të mirënjohura si ato te Danieli 2, 7, 9 dhe 11, janë shumë të detajuara në lidhje me johebrenjtë. Përveç profecive në lidhje me Judën dhe johebrenjtë, mbetet ende kisha e Zotit në planin e Tij. Ku ndodhet profecia në lidhje me kishën? Nuk ka profeci në shtatë letrat e para të apostullit Pal. Duket se ka ndonjë profeci te Mateu 13, por nuk janë aq të detajuara dhe jo shumë të qarta në lidhje me kishën, sepse i referohen pamjes së jashtme të mbretërisë së qiejve. Ndaj mund të themi se vetëm Zbulesa 2 dhe 3, shtatë letrat e fundit, na japin profecinë për kishën. Deri këtu kemi studiuar secilën prej tyre dhe kemi parë se çdonjëra është përmbushur. Kemi parë tashmë profecitë që Zoti na ka dhënë dhe përmbushjen e tyre në histori. Falenderojmë Zotin që profecitë tashmë janë përmbushur; ndaj është shumë më e lehtë për ne të lexojmë shtatë letrat sipas përmbushjes së tyre. 

Me anë të këtyre shtatë letrave Zoti do të na japë një rrugëdalje se si të jemi ndër ata që ia dalin mbanë. Zoti është duke na treguar konkretisht si duhet të sillemi për të dalë fitimtarë, dhe këtë e bën nëpërmjet përmbushjes së këtyre letrave. Na tregon mënyrën për tia dalë mbanë në këtë botë. Prandaj themi se kjo ka lidhje me ecjen e secilit prej nesh. 
Po ti shohim të shtatë letrat së bashku, vëmë re se secila prej tyre është e ndarë në katër pjesë. Janë të ngjashme që nga letra e parë tek e fundit. Së pari është vetë emri i Zotit, më pas gjendja e kishës, më tej shpërblimi për fitimtarët, dhe së fundi thirrja për ata që kanë veshë të dëgjojnë. Në çdo letër Zoti na tregon kush është Ai, cila është gjendja e kishës, çfarë do ti japë atij që del fitimtar, dhe më pas u bën thirrje atyre që kanë veshë për të dëgjuar. Ka një thirrje për fitimtarët në çdo kishë; secila ka veçoritë e saj dhe shpërblimi i Zotit për fitimtarët është gjithashtu i ndryshëm. 

Ndaj duhet të nxjerrim mësim se pavarësisht gjendjes së kishës, sa herë ndonjë kishë ka probleme, nëse jemi besnikë në Zotin, do na zbulohet se çduhet të bëjmë. Zoti na tregon mënyrën si duhet të merremi me problemin. Zoti thotë se Ai është rruga, Ai është e vërteta dhe Ai është jeta (Gjoni 14:6). Ndaj, cilado qoftë situata apo cilado letër, Zoti nuk do që të përqëndrohemi te situata, sado e keqe të jetë ajo; përkundrazi, Ai do të shohim se kush është Ai. Zbulesa risjell çështjen e të parit. Ne e arrijmë njohjen e Zotit me anë të zbulesës thjesht një herë. Sapo ne e shohim, çdo dështim zhduket. Duhet të kuptojmë në Zotin se gjendja e vështirë e kishës është me të vërtetë urgjente. Ne thërrasim për ndihmë në të tillë situatë, por Zoti thotë se do të marrin ndihmë vetëm ata që e njohin Atë. Në çdo letër Zoti bën një deklarim të asaj që Ai është. A do të mundet një Zot si Ai të merret me këtë situatë? 

Me ne është e njëjta gjë sikurse edhe me kishën. Në çdo rrethanë duhet të njohim Zotin që i qëndron kundër vështirësisë sonë. Problemet e tjera janë dytësore. Zgjidhja e gjithë problemeve varet nga fakti se sa njohim Zotin. Disa mund të mbajnë shumë, por të tjerë vetëm pak. Forca për të mbajtur, shumë apo pak, varet nga sa shumë njohim Zotin. Ndaj i kushtohet vëmendje faktit se kush është Zoti në fillim të çdo letre. Nëse dikush nuk njeh Zotin, ai nuk do mund të njohë dot kishën. Shumë janë krejt të kënaqur me gjendjen e kishës sot, sepse ata nuk shohin. Ata nuk kanë parë se kush është ulur në fron dhe nuk i kanë parë pamjet e ndryshme të lavdisë së Zotit dhe mirësitë e Tij. Nëse njohim Zotin, do zbulojmë mëkatin e njeriut dhe të kishës. Zgjidhja e tërë problemit qëndron në faktin se sa e njohim Zotin. Ata që e njohin pak Zotin kanë pak zbulesë për Të dhe janë më tolerantë ndaj gjërave të paturpshme. Por, për këdo që qëndron para Tij, Zoti i heq tolerimin ndaj gjërave që nuk janë sipas vullnetit të Tij. Sapo kemi zbulesë në Të, Ai largon çdo gjë që nuk është sipas vullnetit të Tij. Dhe atëherë dimë se nëse duam të jemi të shenjtë, do kemi Zotin; nëse nuk duam të jemi të shenjtë, do e humbasim përbashkësinë e Perëndisë.

Për sa i përket asaj që kemi parë në lidhje me gjërat e shtatë letrave, duhet ta kuptojmë se po diskutojmë në lidhje me problemin e sistemit. Ju lutem mos harroni, të gjitha gjërat në këto shtatë letra kanë të bëjnë me Zotin. Nëse njohim Zotin, ne do i dënojmë njerëzit e Perëndisë që ecin sipas dëshirave të tyre; nëse nuk e njohim Zotin sa duhet, ne do e tolerojmë ecjen e tyre sipas dëshirave të tyre. Shumë herë ne mund ta tolerojmë gjendjen e të krishterëve sepse ne nuk jemi besnikë sa duhet ndaj Krishtit. Mungesa jonë e besnikërisë ndaj Zotit vjen prej faktit se ne ende nuk kemi zbulesë të njohim Zotin i cili e dënon këtë si mëkat. Oh, ka edhe raste kur ne duhet të zgjedhim mes Zotit dhe njerëzve të Tij se kujt duhet ti shërbejmë. 

Ne tashmë e dimë se numri shtatë është ndarë në tre dhe katër. Pas Efesit vjen Smirna, dhe pas Smirnës është Pergami. Këto të treja janë të një grupi, sepse ato kanë shkuar të gjitha. Katër të fundit janë gjithashtu të një grupi. Tiatira, Sarda, Filadelfia dhe Laodicea janë të ndryshme nga tre të parat. Kur Sarda është në këtë tokë, Tiatira është gjithashtu; kur Filadelfia është në këtë tokë, Sarda gjithashtu; dhe kur Laodicea është në këtë tokë, Filadelfia është gjithashtu këtu. Me fjalë të tjera, katër kishat e fundit i vazhdojnë ditët e tyre në tokë së bashku. Ato nuk fillojnë në të njëjtën kohë, por mbarojnë në të njëjtën kohë. 

Të katër kishat që kemi sot janë shumë domethënëse. Kur u shfaqën kishat protestante, Kisha Katolike Romake ekzistonte që prej më shumë se njëmijë vjetësh. Në kohën e shfaqjes së Filadelfisë, kishat protestante kishin qenë që prej më se treqind vjetësh. Kur u shfaq Laodicea, Filadelfia kishte qenë që prej dhjetra vjetësh. Ne që i përkasim kësaj epoke përballemi me diçka shumë të veçantë: Ndodhen katër lloje të ndryshme kishash prej të cilave mund të zgjedhim. Nëse do të ishim lindur përpara shekullit të katërmbëdhjetë dhe të pesëmbëdhjetë, nuk do të kishim zgjidhje tjetër përveçse të ishim në Kishën Katolike Romake. Nëse do të ishim lindur në shekullin e tetëmbëdhjetë, do mund të zgjidhnim ti përkisnim ose Kishës Katolike Romake ose kishave Protestante. Në shekullin pasuses, në 1825, u shfaq Filadelfia dhe dolën në pah vëllezërit; ndaj do mund të zgjidhnim prej këtyre të trejave. Më tej, pas 1840 u shfaq Laodicea. Sot ka katër lloje të ndryshme kishash. Në të katërta ka të shpëtuar  disa janë më mirë dhe disa më keq. Perëndia na ka vënë në një kohë kur ka katër rrugë prej të cilave mund të zgjedhim. 
Por Zoti na tregon gjithashtu dëshirën e Tij. Dëshira e Tij nuk është Kisha Katolike Romake; kjo është çështje e mbyllur. Nuk është nevoja më e vogël që të lutem nëse duhet të jem një dishepull i papës apo jo. Edhe pse kjo profeci ndodhet te Zbulesa 2, nevoja për të vendosur të zgjedhim atë ose jo nuk ekziston më. Të gjithë ata që studiojnë Biblën e dinë se çështja e të zgjedhurit Kishën Katolike Romake është e përfunduar. Ka një vështirësi në faktin se shumë vëllezër nuk e dinë se çështja e zgjedhjes së kishave protestante është gjithashtu e mbyllur. A do Zoti të jemi në Sardë? Shumë e çuditshme, shumë janë të kënaqur më mirë të jenë në Sardë. Por nëse lexojmë Fjalën e Perëndisë, Zoti do na tregojë se Ai nuk është i kënaqur me Sardën. Dëshira e Perëndisë është Filadelfia. Në të shtatë letrat që kemi parë, vetëm Filadelfia lavdërohet nga Zoti. Në letrat e tjera Zoti thotë gjithmonë fjalë qortimi. Smirna është më mirë dhe nuk merr qortim, por as lavdërim nuk merr. Sidoqoftë, Filadelfia është ndryshe. Nga fillimi në fund Zoti vetëm e lavdëron atë. Atëherë ju mund të pyesni nëse ne duhet të bashkohemi me lëvizjen e vëllezërve (a thua se kësaj lëvizjeje mund ti bashkohesh). Shumë vëllezër në këtë lëvizje tashmë janë bërë Laodice. Çduhet të bëjmë atëherë? Edhe Laodicea nuk pranohet nga Zoti. Nëse nuk jemi të kujdesshëm, në vend të arrijmë Filadelfinë, do përfundojmë në Laodice.  

Ekziston një problem i madh sot të cilit bijtë e Perëndisë duhet ti kushtojnë vëmendje. Që prej 1921 në Kinë, ungjilli është bërë gjithmonë e më i qartë, ata që janë shpëtuar kanë qenë gjithmonë e më të shumtë, dhe Perëndia e ka drejtuar vëmendjen tonë gjithmonë e më tepër ndaj të vërtetës së kishës. Ne filluam të shohim se kisha është tërësisht e Perëndisë, vetëm ata që janë të shpëtuar mund të jenë në të, dhe vetëm fjalët që Perëndia ka folur nëpërmjet Biblës duhen mbajtur prej kishës. Gjatë asaj kohe asnjë prej nesh nuk kish dëgjuar ndonjëherë për lëvizjen e vëllezërve. Vetëm nga viti 1927 filluam të dëgjonim për këtë lloj vepre jashtë shtetit. Nëpërmjet literaturës që na vinte vazhdimisht ne mësuam se një lëvizje shumë e madhe po përparonte, duke mbushur çdo vend të botës. Reformimi ishte lëvizje po kaq e madhe. Por, nga ana tjetër, ne e ndienim se shumë prej tyre kishin rënë në pozitat e Laodicesë. Në atë kohë patëm një pyetje: Çfarë thotë Bibla? A duhet që bijtë e Perëndisë ti bashkohen një lëvizjeje? Uniteti i të krishterëve duhet të jetë në Krishtin, jo në një lëvizje. Kështu kaluam më shumë kohë në studimin e Biblës. U qartësuam jashtë mase se ajo që është më e madhe se lokaliteti nuk është kisha, dhe se ajo që është më e vogël se lokaliteti nuk është gjithashtu kisha. 

Në këtë epokë Perëndia na tregon katër kisha të ndryshme. Mund ta paraqesim kështu: Janë Kisha Katolike Romake, kishat Protestante, vëllezërit që duan njëri tjetrin, dhe Bashkësitë e Vëllezërve. E katërta, bashkësitë e vëllezërve kanë rënë në pozitën e Laodicesë. Për sa i përket këtij grupi, ai është bërë një sekt. Pyeta një vëlla: A mendon se dukem si vëlla? Ai më tha: Po, ti dukesh, por në mesin tuaj, ka ende  Menjëherë iu përgjigja: Atëherë, çfarë jeni ju? A nuk mjafton që unë të jem një vëlla? Të gjithë ata që janë shpenguar prej gjakut janë të përfshirë në ne. Nëse në çfarëdo kohe është një vëlla i shpëtuar në Chungking, e megjithatë kisha në Chungking thotë se ai nuk është një vëlla, atëherë, kisha në Chungking është bërë një sekt. Një sekt kërkon diçka më shumë prej dikujt që është vëlla përpara se ta quajë vëlla. Edhe pse ata mund të mos thonë se ata janë Bashkësia e Vëllezërve, përsëri ekziston një kufi i padukshëm i vendosur këtu. 
Çlloj populli është Filadelfia e sotme? Kisha në çdo vend mund të jetë Filadelfi, dhe gjithashtu mund të mos jetë. Në fakt, nuk kam si të them cila është dhe cila jo. Ndoshta kisha në Chungking është Filadelfi dhe kisha në K'un-ming jo. Ndoshta kisha e Cheng-tu është Filadelfi dhe e Lan-chou jo. Sot është çështje lokaliteti, ashtu si të shtatë letrat janë për lokalitetet. Ne duhet të mos pranojmë Kishën Katolike Romake, dhe duhet të lëmë kishat Protestante. Në aspektin negativ, i lëmë mënjanë këto të dyja; por, në aspektin pozitiv, jemi Filadelfia apo ende Laodice? Është e lehtë të tërhiqesh nga Kisha Katolike Romake dhe është gjithashtu e lehtë të tërhiqesh nga kishat Protestante; gjithë çka na nevojitet është të shkruajmë një letër dhe të dalim nga dera kryesore. Por jemi apo jo Filadelfi, mbetet pyetje. Kjo varet nëse kemi dalë nga dera e pasme. Filadelfia nuk mund të kthehet pas në Sardë, por ajo mund të bjerë në Laodice. Kritika e Zotit ndaj Laodicesë është shumë më e fortë se kritika e Tij ndaj Sardës. Zoti do që ne të mësojmë të përlëvdojmë emrin e Tij, sepse atje ku dy ose tre mblidhen në emrin e Zotit, Ai ndodhet aty në mesin e tyre. Por ne sduhet kurrë të lëvdojmë vetet tona. Kushdo që pretendon se është Filadelfi, nuk shfaqet më si Filadelfi.

Nëse sot i kemi lënë denominacionet dhe kemi parë kishën, atëherë vetëm Fjala e Perëndisë mund të jetë standarti. Mendoni një vëlla të rilindur. A mund të thuash se ai nuk është një vëlla? Ai është një vëlla nëse e njeh mirë të vërtetën, dhe ai mbetet një vëlla edhe nëse nuk e njeh qartë të vërtetën. Nëse qëndron në shtëpi ai është vëllai im, dhe nëse bie në kanalin e pistë ndanë rrugës, ai mbetet vëllai im. Nëse ka një problem, më mbetet të fajësoj Atin që e solli në jetë. *Cilësia e veçantë e Filadelfias është dashuria vëllazërore  sot kjo është e vetmja rrugë nëpër të cilën ne duhet të ecim.* Por ne sduhet të kemi kurrë këtë lloj qëndrimi: Unë dua vëllezërit që janë të qartësuar dhe ata që janë të admirueshëm, ata që nuk janë të tillë unë nuk do ti dua. Nëse është i qartësuar ose jo, kjo është çështje e tij. Ne sduhet të themi kurrë: Ti je një rebel. Atë që shohim këtë vit, ne nuk e shihnim vitin e kaluar. Ndoshta vitin që vjen ai do mund të shohë atë që ne tashmë e kemi parë këtë vit. Ndërsa ai lexon Biblën, Zoti do ti zbulojë edhe atij dritën. *Zemra e Perëndisë është e madhe; zemra jonë duhet  të jetë e madhe gjithashtu. Duhet të mësojmë të kemi një zemër të madhe sa të ketë vend për të gjithë bijtë e Perëndisë.*  Sa herë themi ne dhe nuk përfshijmë të gjithë bijtë e Perëndisë, ne jemi sekti më i madh, sepse nuk po qëndrojmë në pozitat e dashurisë vëllazërore, por po përlëvdojmë veten tonë. Rruga e Filadelfias është rruga që duhet të marrim. Vështirësia qëndron në faktin se Filadelfia përfshin të gjithë vëllezërit, e përsëri disa nuk janë të aftë të përfshijnë kaq shumë. 

Po ju jap një shembull: Para se te fillonte lufta me Japoninë unë shkova në K'un-ming. Atje ndodhej një vëlla i kishës . i cili më kërkoi të flisja me të. Ishte një vëlla shumë i mirë. Kur më pa më tha: A e mban mend që të kam bërë një pyetje në Shangai? Akoma nuk më je përgjigjur se si mund të bashkëpunojmë. I thashë: Vëlla, ti ke një kishë . në të cilën unë nuk kam pjesë. Më tha: Në rregull, por  nuk ke pse shqetësohesh për këtë; dua të them se ne mund të bashkëpunojmë frytshëm në Zotin. I thashë: Unë kam një kishë dhe unë jam në të, Pali është në të, Pjetri është gjithashtu, dhe po kështu Gjoni, Martin Luteri, Xhon Uesli dhe Hadsën Teilër (Hudson Taylor). Edhe ti je në të. Kisha që unë kam është kaq e madhe sa të gjithë ata që janë në Krishtin, qofshin të mëdhenj apo të vegjël, janë në të. Unë dhe ti ndryshojmë në diçka: Unë ndërtoj vetëm një kishë; ti dëshiron të ngresh dy kisha. Puna ime është vetëm kisha e Krishtit, jo kisha . Nëse synimi yt është të ndërtosh kishën e Krishtit dhe jo kishën  atëherë mundem plotësisht të bashkëpunoj me ty. Vëllezër dhe motra, e vini re ndryshimin këtu? Dashuria e atij vëllai nuk ishte e madhe sa duhet. Ai i vë theksin kishës së Krishtit brenda kishës  Ai po ndërton dy kisha. Pasi i fola më rrëfeu se ishte hera e parë që ai kuptoi se për çfarë bëhej fjalë. Më mori dorën dhe tha se shpresonte që kjo çështje nuk do të ngrihej më përsëri. 

Dashuri vëllazërore do të thotë që ne duhet ti duam të gjithë vëllezërit. Nëse dikush ka ndonjë dobësi, kjo është çështje tjetër. Unë them se të gjithë bijtë e Perëndisë duhet të pagëzohen nëpërmjet zhytjes, por nuk mund të them se për shkak se dikush nuk vepron kështu, atëherë ai nuk është një vëlla. Ai është i rilindur nëse është zhytur në ujë, dhe është gjithashtu i rilindur nëse nuk është zhytur në ujë. Ne mund ta konsiderojmë rilindjen e tij si gabimin e gabimeve, por Ati im e ka lindur atë. (Zoti më faltë që po flas kështu). Në të vërtetë kur na jepet mundësia ne duhet të lexojmë Biblën me të për ti bërë të ditur se eunuku dhe Filipi u zhytën në ujë dhe se gjithashtu Zoti Jezus doli nga uji (Veprat 8:36-38; Mat. 3:16). Pagëzim në Bibël është njeriu që zhytet dhe njeriu që del nga uji, jo thjesht dy gishta që zhyten dhe dalin. Por ne smund të themi se ai nuk është një vëlla sepse akoma nuk e ka bërë këtë. Themeli i të qenit një vëlla është jeta, jo pagëzimi. Edhe pse besojmë se pagëzimi duhet bërë, ne nuk jemi Kisha Baptiste. Themeli i përbashkësisë është gjaku dhe jeta e Frymës së Shenjtë, nuk është as edhe njohja e Biblës. E vetmja çështje është nëse dikush e ka apo jo jetën e Perëndisë. Nëse ai është rilindur, ai është një vëlla. Të duam njëri tjetrin do të thotë të qëndrojmë në këto pozita. Sa herë sjellim gjëra të tjera dhe shtojmë kërkesa, ne jemi një sekt. Konsideroni çështjen e thyerjes së bukës. Pali, një besimtar i ri, mbërrin në një vend të caktuar; dikush e ka çuar atje dhe ai me të vërtetë ka dëshmi për të dhënë. Ata e dinë se ai është një vëlla, ndaj ai mund të thyejë nga buka. Nuk është aspak e nevojshme të ketë një kërkesë të dytë. A beson ai se mundimi i madh do të zgjasë shtatë vjet? Është rrëmbimi i pjesshëm apo i plotë? Nëse i marrim njerëzit në pyetje kështu, jemi krejt gabim. Nëse duam vëllezërit që janë të ngjashëm me ne, ne jemi sektaristë, dhe kjo është në kundërshtim me dëshminë e dashurisë vëllazërore. Faleminderit Zotit ne jemi të gjithë vëllezër. Cilido që është shpenguar prej gjakut të çmuar është një vëlla. Nëse prej nesh del diçka, ajo duhet të jetë krenari. Disa thonë: Vetëm ne jemi në rregull; ju vëllezër jeni të gjithë gabim. Por buka duhet të përfshijë të gjithë vëllezërit, ata që e kanë mirë dhe ata që janë gabim.

Nëse ti kërkon të ndjekësh Zotin në këtë mënyrë, kur dëshira e zemrës tënde është të duash të gjithë vëllezërit, kjo nuk do të thotë se të gjithë vëllezërit do të të duan ty. Duhet ta kuptosh këtë. Sarda doli nga Tiatira. Edhe pse Sarda po ndiqte vullnetin e Zotit, ishte e pashmangshme që ajo do të urrehej nga Roma. Në mënyrë të ngjashme, ashtu siç Filadelfia doli nga Sarda, denominacionet do te jenë gjithashtu kundër teje. Për shkak se ato duhet të ruajnë organizimin e tyre, ata do të thonë se nëse ti nuk ecën në këtë mënyrë, ti nuk i do vëllezërit e tu. Sipas këndvështrimit të tyre, të duash vëllezërit është e njëjtë më të dashurit Sardën, thua se të duash vëllezërit dhe të duash denominacionet nuk janë dy gjëra të ndryshme. Ata që kanë një arsye për të mbajtur denominacionet do të të kritikojnë se të mungon dashuria sepse nuk po ndërton denominacionet e tyre. Por ti duhet të jesh i qartë: Të duash vëllezërit vetë dhe të duash denominacionet që këta vëllezër duan janë dy gjëra të ndryshme. 

Për më tepër, ne duhet të kuptojmë se të duash tërë kishën është thjesht e bazuar në faktin nëse dikush është apo jo vëlla; nëse dikush është vëlla, ne e duam atë. Kjo është të duash vëllezërit. Nëse ne duam vetëm një pjesë të vëllezërve, atëherë ne jemi duke dashur vetëm vëllezërit që janë brenda rrethit tonë. Kjo lloj dashurie për vëllezërit nuk është në të vërtetë dashuri për vëllezërit, por dashuri për ndarje. Nëse nuk e braktisim këtë dashuri sektariste, ne nuk mund ti duam vëllezërit. Dashuria sektariste jo vetëm nuk është e drejtë, ajo është pozitivisht e gabuar. Të duash një sekt është pengesa më e madhe për të dashur vëllezërit. Nëse dikush nuk e çliron veten nga dashuria e sektit, ai nuk mund të dojë vëllezërit. E megjithatë, ai që do vëllezërit sepse ai nuk ka dashuri sektariste, do të kritikohet nga të tjerët për mungesë dashurie. Kjo është e zakonshme; mos e quani të çuditshme. 

Le të shqyrtojmë një çështje tjetër. Flitet shtatë herë në këto letra mbi të dalit fitimtar. Zoti i thotë Efesit: Pendohu. Të dalit fitimtar varet nga zbulimi ise dashuria e parë është venitur. Të dalit fitimtar i Smirnës nuk është gjë tjetër veç fjalëve të Zotit: Ji besnik deri në vdekje dhe unë do të të jap kurorën e jetës." Në Pergam Zoti është kundër mësimit të Balamit dhe të Nikolaitëve; ndaj, kushdo që kundërshton mësimin e Balamit dhe të Nikolaitëve është një fitimtar. Në Tiatirë janë ata që nuk ndjekin mësimin e Jezebelit. Zoti thotë: Mbajeni fort atë që keni, derisa të vij. Kjo është të dalit fitimtar. Zoti nuk u kërkon atyre të ngrihen dhe të bëhen Luterë. Në Sardë janë pak ata që janë të gjallë. Edhe pse Sarda nuk ka asgjë të plotë në vetvete, Zoti thotë se kushdo që vishet me rroba të bardha është fitimtar.  Filadelfias, edhe pse ajo ka sprova dhe vështirësi, Zoti i thotë qartë të mbajë fort atë që ka; ajo tashmë është fitimtare. Për sa i përket Laodicesë, nuk mjafton që ketë thjesht anën objektive; ajo duhet të ecë me Zotin personalisht. E tërë çështja e të dalit mbanë i referohet ndryshimeve mes bijve të Perëndisë. Premtimet për të qenit fitimtar u jepen kishave; ndaj, ka dy lloje njerëzish në kisha, fitimtarët dhe të dështuarit. Kufiri ndarës është që Perëndia ka një plan, një standart. Ai që përmbush standartin e Perëndisë është një fitimtar; ai që nuk e përmbush atë nuk është një fitimtar. Një fitimtar thjesht bën atë që duhej të bëjë. Shumë kanë konceptin e gabuar se të dalësh fitimtarë do të thotë të jesh veçanërisht i mirë. Por mos harroni, tia dalësh mbanë është shkalla minimale; tia dalësh mbanë nuk do të thotë të ngrihesh mbi nivelin, por të arrish deri te niveli. Nëse ia del të përmbushësh këtë standart, ti je një fitimtar. Të dështosh do të thotë se ti nuk je i aftë të përmbushësh planin e Perëndisë dhe se je nën nivelin e duhur. 

Nuk e di si ndjehesh, por sot është një gjë që më bën të ndjehem shumë i gëzuar: Perëndia nuk bëri që të vija në jetë në kohën e Tiatirës, një periudhë pothuajse 1,400 vjecare. Perëndia gjithashtu nuk bëri që të jetoja në epokën e Sardës. Ne jemi lindur në këtë epokë, epokën e Filadelfias, e cila ka pothuajse mbi njëqind vjet që ekziston. Zoti na vendosi në epokën e Filadelfias që të mund të jemi Filadelfia. Sot ka shumë fitimtarë në Laodice, por ata nuk janë veçse fitimtarë në Laodice. Në tërë historinë e kishës, nuk ka pasur mundësi më të mirë se kjo që na është dhënë ne. 

"Kush fiton do ta bëj shtyllë në tempullin e Perëndisë tim, dhe ai nuk do të dalë më përjashta" (Zbu. 3:12). Duhet ti kushtojmë vëmendje fjalës më, e cila nënkupton të qenit jashtë të paktën një herë. Ndër vëllezërit, nga dhjetë prej tyre, tetë kanë qenë më parë përjashta. Ndiej se premtimi i Perëndisë këtu është me të vërtetë i mrekullueshëm. Nëse një shtyllë në tempullin e Perëndisë del përjashta përsëri, tempulli do të shembet. Tre emrat në vazhdim janë të veçantë: Emri i Perëndisë tim dhe emri i qytetit të Perëndisë tim, Jeruzalemi i Ri,  dhe emri Im i ri. Cili është kuptimi i një emri? Ka kuptim të thellë në një emër. Emri i Perëndisë përfaqëson lavdinë e Perëndisë. Përveç Filadelfias, asnjë kishë tjetër nuk e ka marrë lavdinë e Perëndisë. Emri i qytetit të Perëndisë është Jeruzalemi i Ri. Thënë ndryshe, Filadelfia përmbush planin e Perëndisë. Emri im i ri. Kur Zoti Jezus u ngjit në qiell, Ai mori një emër të ri, një emër përmbi çdo emër. (Filip. 2:9-11). Këtu Zoti zbulon se nga të gjitha kishat, Ai i ka sytë veçanërisht mbi Filadelfian. Sot ne falenderojmë Perëndinë, jemi lindur në një epokë në të cilën ne mund të jemi Filadelfia. Edhe pse jetojmë në një epokë në të cilën gjendja e kishës është jashtëzakonisht e pështjelluar, faleminderit Perëndisë, ne mund të jemi ata të Filadelfias. 

Së fundmi, ju lutem, mos harroni se Zoti u thotë të njëjtat fjalë shtatë herë të shtatë kishave: Kush ka veshë le të dëgjojë atë që Fryma u thotë kishave" (Zbu. 3:22). Duhet ti kushtojmë vëmendje kësaj fjale. Sytë e Zotit nuk janë vetëm mbi këto shtatë kisha; sytë e Tij janë edhe mbi gjithë kishat në mbarë botën, të shkuara dhe të tashme, këtu dhe jashtë vendit. Atë që thotë, Zoti ua thotë të gjitha kishave. Gjendja e ngadalësimit në të ecurit përpara në kohën e Efesit, ka shumë të ngjarë të haset në Filadelfian e sotme. Edhe pse koha e Smirnës ka kaluar, është shumë e mundshme që ajo të haset edhe sot. Është shpesh e mundur që gjendja e çdo kishe të haset në një kishë. Kisha nuk është kaq e thjeshtë. Këto gjendje të veçanta janë veçse gjendjet kryesore brenda një periudhe të caktuar kohore. Është e mundur që të gjitha gjendjet të mund të hasen në të shtatë kishat në të njëjtën kohë. 

Zoti thotë: " Kush ka veshë le të dëgjojë atë që Fryma u thotë kishave." Dy njerëz po ecnin në rrugë, dhe njëri prej tyre tha: Prit një çast, dëgjoj këngën e bulkthit. Shoku iu përgjigj: Je çmendur; makinat në rrugë po bëjnë kaq shumë zhurmë, sa nuk dëgjojmë dot as veten kur flasim! Si mundet atëherë të dëgjosh tingullin e bulkthit?" Por ai vrapoi për te muri në anë të rrugës dhe i tha mikut të tij të qëndronte dhe të dëgjonte. Me të vërtetë që aty ndodhej një bulkth. Shoku i tij e pyeti se si ndodhi që e dëgjoi atë. Ai iu përgjigj: Bankierët mund të dëgjojnë vetëm tingullin e parasë, dhe muzikantët mund të kapin vetëm tingullin muzikor. Unë jam një entomolog, veshi im mund të kapë tingujt e insekteve." Zoti na thotë se ai që ka veshë dhe mund të dëgjojë fjalën e Zotit, le ta dëgjojë atë. Janë shumë ata që nuk kanë veshë dhe nuk mund të dëgjojnë fjalën e Zotit. Nëse kemi veshë, ne duhet të dëgjojmë. Lutuni që Perëndia të bëjë të ecim në një rrugë të drejtë. Cilado situata, nuk ka rëndësi se çndodh, ne duhet të zgjedhim rrugën e Filadelfias.

* FUND*

----------


## marcus1

Ky asht nji libër qi i takon me ken në kryetemë. E nxorra nga varri me shpresen se mund ta lexoj dikush e të inkurajohet prej tij.

----------

